# FITS: 2010 MegaRig



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

ok...  i have been dreaming of this build for about a year now. 

*Goal:*

i want to be able to water cool EVERYTHING that goes in this machine that needs it. and i want EVERYTHING to be contained inside the box and look CLEAN. all wires will be either hidden and/or sleeved.

*Parts:*

2x x5687's
Evga SR2 PSU 1200watt
2x hwlabs 560gtx rads
1x hwlabs 280gtx rad
10x delta FFB1424SHG
2x EK Supreme HF Nickel 
EK SR2 board block 
WD 1tb BLK
CUSTOM MountainMods Ascension Crystal Ship CYO
6x2gb Mushkin Redline Ascent 1600mhz DDR3
4x EVGA GTX480's
LiteOn BDrom/Dvd/cd-rw
EK250 Res
16x Bitspower Fatboys in Black
Meanwell S-150-24
Iwaki RD30


Sponsors:


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 7, 2010)

Subscribed for the epicness

Comment, the attention to detail is what makes a great build excellent.  Using black allen head bolts is such a nice touch, especially since its what I use for my fans on my rad. 

If this is as epic as it has intentions to be, I will make the trip to mecca.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Jan 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Subscribed for the epicness



+1. This is gonna be epic!
Especially wanting to see the epic wc setup!


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2010)

If your going for pure sexiness and i'm sure you are with the 4-way and gulfy 

go with a FrozenQ res ( Makes Excellent Work ) and with MurderMod Sleeving

Looks like a Monster build for sure!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Subscribed for the epicness
> 
> Comment, the attention to detail is what makes a great build excellent.  Using black allen head bolts is such a nice touch, especially since its what I use for my fans on my rad.
> 
> If this is as epic as it has intentions to be, I will make the trip to mecca.



hey, i dont live too far... you could come up and see the rig in person



Assassin48 said:


> If your going for pure sexiness and i'm sure you are with the 4-way and gulfy
> 
> go with a FrozenQ res ( Makes Excellent Work ) and with MurderMod Sleeving
> 
> Looks like a Monster build for sure!



im really leaning towards dual gulftowns and the dual socket board with 12gb or ram. 

i would love to get a frozenQ res but right now the budget doesnt fit. red and black would be sick 

im going to sleeve everything but the MDPC-X stuff is kinda expensive.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 7, 2010)

just throwing it out their iv used /still have several feet of techflex in various rigs and even if you do it properly it gets loose if you move it around. makes it look like a bad weave job


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not going to sport anything from frozenQ as we have beef with eachother from the RRR.com saga. sorry.
> 
> yeah im going to sleeve everything but the MDPC-X stuff is kinda expensive.



i'm sure you can find a one of a kind res for that beast,  also mdpc-x is second to none. I had some of the Frozencpu.com stuff but that doesnt compare to MDPC.

The xeons are awesome but you will need the chips with dual qpi tho


----------



## King Wookie (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, a new Fits build.
Oh hell yes!!


----------



## Yukikaze (Jan 7, 2010)

Subscribed.

This is going to be insane


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

Subscribed.

Excellent builder and pc hardware guru 

But thread is worthless with no pics


----------



## afw (Jan 7, 2010)

This is going to be interesting .....  ... waiting for some pics  ...


----------



## grunt_408 (Jan 7, 2010)

I  will be back for a look at this thread for sure. Looks like a mean machine Fits.


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 7, 2010)

expecting to see some serious goodies here!

and I know Fits keeps his promises!

Subscribed!


----------



## Inioch (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking like an impressive rig. Subscribed.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

MDPC-X sleeve really is top notch. Just order enough amounts of em, or you'll run out sooner than you think lol.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 7, 2010)

sounds like a good one


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2010)

There goes Fits with another super-expensive build again:shadedshu Where do you get all that money from

Unfortunately its going to be awesome and I have to subscribe


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 7, 2010)

Looking forward to this one, as for sleeving I would suggest these kits from murdermod.com

http://www.murdermod.com/sleeving-kits.htm

Seems to have enough sleeving and heatshrink for everything and is actually not that expensive for how high quality it is. The molex pin remover is key though because trying to remove the connectors with staples or needles makes sleeving a PITA. 

Oh, and I have used techflex and it is not that bad but finding good heatshrink to use with it is a pain. As has been said already it seems that after a little while the sleeve pulls off the heatshrink leaving frayed ends all over the place. 

Good luck with this build I am looking forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

half the stuff i get for free or almost free but believe me... its not "free" when it takes you 60 hours to review each item and you have to take 300+ pics.

i'll post teaser pics here in a bit so you guys can see what im using.

murdermods IS MDPC-X of those of you who dont know. 

i need an idea of what to get as far as sleeve sizes and lengths.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah I knew that but it is just nice to get everything you need in one kit rather than pick all the sizes yourself.

Are you going to individually sleeve all your wires?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

probably not doing each separately no.

i have some other wiring that needs to be sleeved and there will be 2-3 wires in each sleeve.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 7, 2010)

Hmm, then the MDPC stuff may not work for you, techflex is not bad for larger sizes but if it is the kit that I am thinking of then the heatshrink it comes with sucks. Try to find the heatshrink that has adhesive in it otherwise after a few times plugging and removing cables the sleeving will get all frayed. 

I would at least individually sleeve the 24pin connector since it looks so sweet when it is done.


----------



## hv43082 (Jan 7, 2010)

This is definitely one to follow.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hey Fits you can gethttp://www.rpelectronics.com/English/Content/Divisions/Div_10_450.asp sleeving in bulk here,They have all sorts of colors to choose from.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 7, 2010)

I love this time of year, time to bust out a new rig, that sounds awsome.

 keep us posted.....


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2010)

just to remind you they have matching shrink wrap too.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 7, 2010)

are you planning to WC the PSU?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

more in a bit. hope you like them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

i was going to do red and black sleeving... more black than red though.

but...

i found this...
















what you guys think??


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 7, 2010)

subscribed

This is gonna be sick!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

question, why the mushkin ram? I thought you would go with the Corsair Dominator GTs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

mushkins are half the price and Ocing is not 100% priority. besides... these are Elipida BBSE's... they are almost as good as hypers(BASE)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 7, 2010)

next time im in the market for a system build, ill look to you for ram, as there is so many choices


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2010)

Steve, which EK block is that?  I am still looking for one for my 760, but after the BP block I bought, I'm learly of compatibility issues.


----------



## MRCL (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was going to do red and black sleeving... more black than red though.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



Looks odd somehow. But I think it would go great with that EVGA board, just looks odd on white background.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

which?

i have everything listed in the 1st post.


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 7, 2010)

I would go for more red than black sleeving, but that's just me.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> which?
> 
> i have everything listed in the 1st post.



Sorry - the EK block for your EVGA X58 760.  From what I saw, EVGA has minor differences between the 759 and the 760, but it's enough to make one block not work with the other.  I didn't know if you had an exact model number for it.  If you do, I'd be interested in getting it from you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)

only difference is the lack of the NF200 chip.

i will be selling the block when i figure out which mobo im getting. they have one for the 4way classy already as well


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2010)

The vreg mosfets are just a little bit different, too.  The block I got (which I am certain was for the 759) did not cover the chips all the way.  If/when you do decide to sell, let me know


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i was going to do red and black sleeving... more black than red though.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...



 well if your going for super neat n tidy i'd just use black but since it's a evga i'd go for it 
that's a nice board fits, i'd get one only thing that would put me of is there's no pci slots (ye ye it's old tech but i've still got stuff that works perfect on it)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 8, 2010)

Keep the board you have and then in a few months when that DP board comes out get it, this way you can use the money that you will have from not upgrading to the 4 way can be used for some nice mods or save it for 2 gulf towns


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

prolly what i'll do.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 8, 2010)

Holy crap that dual socket board is redonkulous

All I can say is wow, I can't wait to see this come to life.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2010)

monster mobo monster power monster case monster rads monster build, What you going to name it
I just checked page 1,, MegaRig, Mega Monster,,, It's all big


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fist that back panel on the board has a black plug looks like one for usb beside what would be the clear cmos red button,Is that by chance a SPI port ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

thats for the EVbot
http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-EV-EB01-BR&family=Accessories - Hardware


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh and I am going to google EVBot must be for some overclocking thing ...Thanks for a fast reply .

Thanks for the link You going to mount that in the case or outside somewhere,Too bad you couldn`t use that plug for power consumption tests.


----------



## department76 (Jan 8, 2010)

jaw-dropping.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 8, 2010)

that will be a crazy rig


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

my classy 760 is officially up for sale. tski... as soon as i sell the mobo you can buy the block. i'll be getting the one for the new mobo. 

i have also heard news from my evga hook up that i will be getting 4 gf100s for good price  i cant wait

oh and....


you can run 4 gf100s or gf300's in quad SLI if you have the right board.  a single gf100 performs better than a 295 but not quite up to 5970.... so 4 of them will be out of this world


----------



## BOBDBONE (Jan 8, 2010)

MegaRig is a perfect name for that thing. It may need it's own license plate when you're done.

I'll be watching.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

test fitting the rads and fans to the front panel.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 8, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 8, 2010)

this is just fucking insane, sorry for my language, but i cannot help myself


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

i like bad words. they show intensity in emotion.


----------



## adam99leit (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i like bad words. they show intensity in emotion.



subbed and i agree plus who says they are bad words anyway they are just expressing strong emotions i say


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ok Fits I have to ask two things.

1. WTF is your budget on this thing? Whats it going to set you back?!
2. Why not go ATI for the GPUs?

Subscribed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

no budget but i have restrictions i have set for myself. im very picky though.

fuck ati. sorry if i offended anyone but fuck ati. 

nvidia has them beat hands down.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no budget but i have restrictions i have set for myself. im very picky though.
> 
> fuck ati. sorry if i offended anyone but fuck ati.
> 
> nvidia has them beat hands down.



They have the 5890 beat hands down? Ok.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

fuck yes they do. 

the low end gf100 is right there with the 5970 and the gf300 will have it beat for sure. 

you can also run 4 of any of the new cards in 4way SLI.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuck yes they do.
> 
> the low end gf100 is right there with the 5970 and the gf300 will have it beat for sure.
> 
> you can also run 4 of any of the new cards in 4way SLI.



You have seen benches for the gf100?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

yes i have. im not asking anyone to believe me but i have and they look good. i can only comment on relative performance as of now but there will be benches out very soon. good things are worth waiting for.


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i like bad words. they show intensity in emotion.



I AM IN FUCKING AWE!!!

I've been wanting to see this ever since you put the pics in the sexy hardware close up thread. Sub'd!



... how do you get to be a hardware reviewer and get cool stuff anyway...


----------



## department76 (Jan 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the low end gf100 is right there with the 5970 and the gf300 will have it beat for sure.




huh.  i thought GF100 was a codename, such as G92.  sure gf300 would beat a 5970, that will probably be out in 4 or 5 years 

so you are going to build slow enough so that gtx3xx is out?  you going to let "crappy ati" dangle the top-end crown over your head for the time being?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 8, 2010)

i have a 295 for now. 

i dont want to tie up all my money into a card id have to resell before i can get the new nvidia cards. 

as of now.. i have the money for 4 gf100s and several other things for this build. 

i will use the gf100s until the new dual gpu card comes out this fall. 

gf100 along with gf300 will be out in march.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 9, 2010)

how can you have no budget restrictions? what do you do for a living?


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 9, 2010)

codyjansen said:


> how can you have no budget restrictions? what do you do for a living?



Does the name Deuce Biggalo ring any bells


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 9, 2010)

Here are some pics from ocn news post











Looks like a 4-way Classy but only 3 of them are used, if 4-way was possible i would think they would get a bigger case to put in another one right ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

thats a 3way classy and i can tell because of the waterblock. 

i know for a fact that the new cards support 4way with no problems.

as for my budget... i dont have one. its unlimited other than by my own personal beliefs on hardware. im not one go insane with totally unneeded hardware. i like to keep it SOMEWHAT practical. 

as for my job.... im an entrepreneur and i have worked my way into some VERY lucrative contract positions that pay EXTREMELY well here this time of year. local schools, hospitals and dr's offices are my main source of work. (mlee49....my main supplier of work is CERNER)most of what i do is computer work.. from purchasing the entire office buildings computers and networking gear to installing it, maintenance, repair and upgrades. i also work for a local WISP maintaining long range wifi networking towers. 

some of this hardware comes from reviews that i have done or am doing... hence why i cannot show you the case as of yet. you WILL love it though. its amazing and once again i want to thank Ben at MountainMods for everything.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2010)

Will the 4x sli bridge be that nasty long one, or perhaps 2 standard ones.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

Fits PM me before you get rid of hardware after you review it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Will the 4x sli bridge be that nasty long one, or perhaps 2 standard ones.



this is what comes with both evga's 4way boards....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

every time I see that picture my desk elevates and bit and seems to be balanced in mid air


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

and for anyone wondering...

both boards have 2 nf200s


----------



## KieX (Jan 9, 2010)

Be sure to makes us some wallpapers of this MegaRig 
It's the 21st Century equivalent of the Lamborghini wallpapers of yesteryear.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

soon as i sell my current mobo i'll be ordering the 4way 

i cant wait


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey fit, feel free to not answer as its personal, but what do you do for a living?

because shit damn that's expensive kit you've got!


----------



## stock (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey fit, feel free to not answer as its personal, but what do you do for a living?
> 
> because shit damn that's expensive kit you've got!




Just think Del Trotter


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

stock said:


> Just think Del Trotter





He sells imported watches? 


Looking forward to seeing it all together at any rate.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey fit, feel free to not answer as its personal, but what do you do for a living?
> 
> because shit damn that's expensive kit you've got!



posted one page back...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks scrolled right past it earlier.


----------



## runnin17 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey Fits, while I respect your opinion...why hate on ATI???

Nvidia has shown time and again that they don't give a crap about the consumer. All their boards are premium priced and yes most of the time they have been at the top of the performance crown, but they throw most of their consumer base under the bus to get there.

At least with ATI they are seriously trying to advance PC gaming with tech such as eyefinity. Plus the fact that ATI seems to also be the mid-range performance leader hands down. This may not make a huge difference to you since you have unlimited funds when it comes to builds, but for 99% of the people out there it is a big issue.

Kudos on the build. I will be watching and reading for infos on your endeavors.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Hey Fits, while I respect your opinion...why hate on ATI???
> 
> Nvidia has shown time and again that they don't give a crap about the consumer. All their boards are premium priced and yes most of the time they have been at the top of the performance crown, but they throw most of their consumer base under the bus to get there.
> 
> ...



Its just how he feels about it. I don't agree but this is his thread and I didn't pursue it because in my experience this kinda thing just turns into a flame war. So lets just sit back and watch Fits new rig divide by zero.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Well actually, if you think about it logically, he's budgetless so why consider ati cards when Nvidia cards have always been faster, yet more expensive.

Its not bashing either company, they just focus on different things.

Watch the 5 series cards become cheap as hell once these cards are out, and people will still buy from ATI due to the price performance ratio ( which generally kicks nvidia in the nuts)

The companies have been known to have discussions between each other to plan releases at certain times, its good business when your the only two companies on the block, both of you are guaranteed profit and keep each other afloat so you have competition which fuels improvements .

Sort of like having a running partner.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

I don't see how you guys say nvidia has always been faster?  Right now that's not the case.  It's always back and forth.  Plus, benchmarking is not the only things cards are used for.  

FIT, when are you finishing the review on the case so you can post some pics?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

They deliberately stagger their releases, so the both of them can say " fastest gpu in the worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## stock (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> They deliberately stagger their releases, so the both of them can say " fastest gpu in the worlds!!!!!!!!!!!!!"



True, it's like a constant game of leap frog


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Its just how he feels about it. I don't agree but this is his thread and I didn't pursue it because in my experience this kinda thing just turns into a flame war. So lets just sit back and watch Fits new rig divide by zero.





runnin17 said:


> Hey Fits, while I respect your opinion...why hate on ATI???
> 
> Nvidia has shown time and again that they don't give a crap about the consumer. All their boards are premium priced and yes most of the time they have been at the top of the performance crown, but they throw most of their consumer base under the bus to get there.
> 
> ...





you only see it that way cause you only think about gaming.

gaming is 12% of what these cards are used for and is the least of both ati and nvidia's worries. 

eyefinity is nothing special... they just labeled a feature that was already being offered. gtx295 among other cards can run 3 monitors just the same as the new famed eyefinity. 

yes ati's cards are higher performing now but wait till nvidia's offerings are released. you'll change your mind about that real quick. they do these things on purpose. it creates a higher demand for the product once its released but it also gives nvidia time to work out all the bugs so they release a quality product and not have to doctor it up later. 

im not going to continue this argument here in my thread. everyone please respect my decision and keep their own opinions to themselves. i have owned both ati an nvidia and *i speak from experience*... nvidia is the better company and provides better products.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I don't see how you guys say nvidia has always been faster?  Right now that's not the case.  It's always back and forth.  Plus, benchmarking is not the only things cards are used for.
> 
> FIT, when are you finishing the review on the case so you can post some pics?



wanna come over and help me sort through 300+ pics?

reviews are NOT easy and the hardest part about this one is taking the pics.

the case is VERY reflective and its also transparent. 2 very difficult things to take pics of. 

good things are worth waiting for


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the case is VERY reflective and its also transparent. 2 very difficult things to take pics of.




Well then sir what you want is an outdoor photo session, put the rig on your garden table if you have one, have some bushes in the background sorted!

Contrast between technology and "nature" ontop of making it obvious its transparent if you can see things on the other side of it.

Sorry photographer coming out of me there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

theres 2ft of fucking snow outside and its -8c

good idea but no thanks


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wanna come over and help me sort through 300+ pics?
> 
> reviews are NOT easy and the hardest part about this one is taking the pics.
> 
> ...



n00b!   j/k.  Shit, I wouldn't mind helping but by the time I make it over you'll be done


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> theres 2ft of fucking snow outside and its -8c
> 
> good idea but no thanks



Even better, stop being a sissy 


ooooh funny you should say that, its just started to snow again here.



By the by fit, when you build stuff like this and its all done how long do you feel satisfied for ?

As it seems you go through a fair bit of hardware.


I know I often feel like getting something new or different as soon as a part arrives.

For example, already trying to get rid of a 4890 that turned up this morning


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i've had most of this hardware for months. 

i wont be officially done with this rig until i get the gulftown, 4 gt300 dual gpu cards and waterblocks for each gpu. thats a long way off though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've had most of this hardware for months.
> 
> i wont be officially done with this rig until i get the gulftown, 4 gt300 dual gpu cards and waterblocks for each gpu. thats a long way off though.



Sure is, but good things are worth waiting for, didn't you say that?


----------



## blkhogan (Jan 9, 2010)

How did I miss this one? One word comes to mind..... WOW!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i know it seems like overkill on the cooling for now but once i get all 4 gpus on water it will be perfect.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

I would not excuse you of being over the top unless you used two of those 9x9 120mm huge rads 

I want to get some and then turn them into side-panels or something.

I think the most over the top thing, is actually the processing power of it.

After you;ve over clocked it and such like you've essentially got an entire small office worth of computers in one box.

Pretty epic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I would not excuse you of being over the top unless you used two of those 9x9 120mm huge rads




why? what i have has almost 2x the surface area for cooling. that would be a downgrade.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

You have more then 1080x1080cm x 2?



*goes back to front page to check*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have

140mm x140mm x 50mm x10


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

No way do you have 10 rads!

lol

yeah 2 of the rads I was talking about would be more over the top give me a moment

was talking about two of these


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i know...

here's what i have...






they arent your standard 120mm rads though. they have 30% more surface area

i dont know how to show you guys how big these rads really are.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

heres some shitty pics but maybe it will convey a better size comparison..

the small fan is a 120mm x 25mm fan














and heres some other pics i wasnt going to post due to bad quality...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

They seriously out do even ott rads like that?

Impressive!


I did see a even bigger radiator somewhere but no I can't find it : /

was close to 2000 compared to 1080 though.


How much did they cost?

as some point down the line might stick one ontop of my sunbeam instead of this magicool I'm using.





Correction : I will accuse you of being ott for the fans, are they 50 mm thick!?

What cfm and noise level like?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

Finally some pr0n!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i paid $190 each over a year ago. i was the first person in the USA with these rads. http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/hwlablicegtx6.html

the smaller rad i got off of ebay last week for $65 which is half of retail.

yes these are 600cfm 4800rpm 24v delta fans that are 140x52mm

i run them at 7.2v which makes them bearable to listen to. they are 82db at 24v but i would imagine around 37db or so at 7.2v

everything in this build will be red or black. you may notice the black screws from mcmaster-carr and the black BP barbs and so on 

once finished the rig will be lit with the 4 white CCFLs


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

Fits!!! Can't wait for it to get done! well get going!!! 

Now, question, what website did you order the screws from? I'm on a hunt, but only the 120mm. so, from mcmaster-carr.. sweet. 


MOrE Pron!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

Cold Storm said:


> Fits!!! Can't wait for it to get done! well get going!!!
> 
> Now, question, what website did you order the screws from? I'm on a hunt, but only the 120mm.
> 
> ...



mcmaster-carr 

the ones i have are m4 60mm lenght allen head in black. they where $14 for the 2 packs or 25

if you are mounting your setup to a aluminum case you only need 5mm extra length not 10mm that i got. my case uses 5mm acrylic


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes these are 600cfm 4800rpm 24v delta fans that are 140x52mm
> 
> i run them at 7.2v which makes them bearable to listen to. they are 82db at 24v but i would imagine around 37db or so at 7.2v



Deafening! but impressive noise to airflow ratio none the less

37 db is more then bearable for such huge amounts of airflow.


I've some AC Ryan blackfire fans on my rad, not "quite" as good 




*edit* very off topic, finally found something we have cheaper in the UK!

It only costs about 9 of your moneys for as many bolts over here ha ha


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> mcmaster-carr
> 
> the ones i have are m4 60mm lenght allen head in black. they where $14 for the 2 packs or 25
> 
> if you are mounting your setup to a aluminum case you only need 5mm extra length not 10mm that i got. my case uses 5mm acrylic



Thanks Fits. I needed to grab some for the MM case. But, I got no acrylic from them


----------



## afw (Jan 9, 2010)

hey whats the PSU u r planning for this build ... ???  ... and how many 6-pin/8-pin for one nVidia card ?? 

this rig is going to be the GOD of all super-rigs ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a enermax revolution 1050watt but i will be getting a 2nd one soon.


----------



## stock (Jan 9, 2010)

Fits, did you get your barbs powder coated or did you buy them black?


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 9, 2010)

Ahh, you're one lucky guy Fits!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

stock said:


> Fits, did you get your barbs powder coated or did you buy them black?



http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/big14mabl1id.html


----------



## stock (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice...i had to get black sparkle as that's the closest thing we have in the uk

Could barbs be powder coated..i mean i know they could but would it piss up the loop in any way?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

they are anodized black


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fit you seen this?






I went hunting ha ha, no idea if its better performing, but its bigger atleast.

120x360x120 I think, you can mount fans on the top, bottom and on one side for certain, possibly on the side with the logo if you remove that panel.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> you only see it that way cause you only think about gaming.
> 
> gaming is 12% of what these cards are used for and is the least of both ati and nvidia's worries.
> 
> ...


Dont be so defensive man. I'm on your side here.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


>



Dual lightsabers?



Oh, love the barbs.  Any chance you could find 1/2" Black Angled compression fittings?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 9, 2010)

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/coandro.html


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Fit you seen this?
> 
> http://www.watercoolingmatrix.net/Reviews/Feser Monsta/Feser Monsta monster radiator 2.jpg
> 
> ...



There Monsta rad from feezer or something i belive, is a BIG RADIOTOR. like over 1 litre of fluid capacity. There are only a select few of them like 1,000 of them, and then there are like 500 white ones also. Idk but fit if you get those rads, THAT WOULD BE GODLY, but your system will hit 150 pounds instantly.


----------



## douglatins (Jan 9, 2010)

Well i guess if I won the lotto or something thats a rig I would get. Though about how much everything will cost thats not why i get impressed, is the hookups that fit has to acquiring non released stuff. I mean sure that would be quite some money, but compare how much a top rig like that cost to how much a top car is, or even a freaking cellphone. I guess you you want to have the best you can buy from something, computers wont bullshit you.
Though about the performance fit says that GF is getting, i cant wrap my mind around it, a GF100 = GTX295? Though i don't need explanations since i don't want to start a discussion


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 9, 2010)

That should be it, ATI followed moores law with their own GPUS, I imagine Nvidia will do the same with their own current gpu line up.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 9, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> That should be it, ATI followed moores law with their own GPUS, I imagine Nvidia will do the same with their own current gpu line up.



Im not sure alot of people know about moores law. I acctualy found out on wiki like 2 months ago. haahahahah


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im not sure alot of people know about moores law. I acctualy found out on wiki like 2 months ago. haahahahah



There is always google or wikipedia


----------



## CDdude55 (Jan 9, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> Im not sure alot of people know about moores law. I acctualy found out on wiki like 2 months ago. haahahahah



Took an electronics class and forgot about it.


----------



## TheShad0W (Jan 10, 2010)

Are we gonna see some benches with those fans at the full 24V once this thing's going?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a youtube vid of them running 31v...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

im having to come up with a way to mount my ssd's in this rig. there is nowhere to mount a 2.5" drive anywhere. 

i also need to come up with a place to mount the psu's for the fans and pump. it looks like a decent place would be in the extra 5.25"bays since i have 5 and only need 1.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im having to come up with a way to mount my ssd's in this rig. there is nowhere to mount a 2.5" drive anywhere.
> 
> i also need to come up with a place to mount the psu's for the fans and pump. it looks like a decent place would be in the extra 5.25"bays since i have 5 and only need 1.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100109/Capture682.jpg



I haven't seen the case, but that is probably your best bet FIT.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

well heres a rough idea of what she looks like....

mine is smoked black acrylic...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you have two 560's?  That won't fit in there 

But that is not the actual case you have right?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Don't you have two 560's?  That won't fit in there
> 
> But that is not the actual case you have right?



I have a feeling its a little taller, by previos pics.

and there no clear acrlic, its all black acryl, that case is going to be TALL.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

3volvedcombat said:


> I have a feeling its a little taller, by previos pics.
> 
> and there no clear acrlic, its all black acryl, that case is going to be TALL.



Yeah it has to be much taller than that.  I really can't wait to see it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

its the same size. my rads barely fit. they touch top and bottom


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

well shit... 

gary at sidewinders informed me of a problem with the EK block for the 4way mobo.











more info here... http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?&m=95889&mpage=1


im totally not happy now


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well shit...
> 
> gary at sidewinders informed me of a problem with the EK block for the 4way mobo.
> http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/lib/sidewindercomputers/classy41.jpg
> ...




well if you look at post #10 he said that ek has sent him a replacement top for it with grooves, so its all good again !


----------



## DirectorC (Jan 10, 2010)

As for the SSD placement--they are SSDs, you can put them anywhere.  You can stack em, pack em, and shack em.  You could stick them to the walls of the case if need be.  Heck you could put them inside a hamster wheel and have the hamster tumble the SSDs around and you'd be fine.  I do see you have more to concern yourself with now than SSD placement, but yeah, I just wanted to say--can't SSDs go ANYWHERE?


----------



## xtestifyx (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey fit, I joined TPU a few days ago, but I'm sure you've seen me on EVGA and whatnot. I'm pretty impressed already, I hope to see a continuous streak of hardware pron.

One thing though. I received 1/8" Techflex Sleeves yesterday, they are high quality, but the braid is a single strand, unlike the triple strand on MDPC Sleeving. I'll let these pictures explain themselves.
*
Package:*










*Red and Black 1/8"*











Bunched up to show strands. Again, it's single stranded





Heatshrink is also top notched, fits nice and tight after some warm love


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

im trying to locate an attractive place to mount the ssds  



thanks for posting about the sleeving. i think i may have to look around abit longer as im not sure if i'd be happy with the techflex.  it saddens me because it seems the price keeps adding up higher and higher.

i wanted to build this whole thing and then tell everyone how much i actually spent compared to what it would have cost. not to be a dick but to show everyone what some hard work and being frugal can do. 

i wonder what kind of sleeving MDPC-X uses... we must find NILS' secret supplier


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 10, 2010)

looks like im getting somewhere...

http://cableorganizer.com/Bentley-Harris/expando-pt-plus.htm


----------



## xtestifyx (Jan 10, 2010)

You might be, but the picture mcMaster had was also Triple-stranded, what I received was single stranded. Picture may be deceiving 

I have also sleeved an Antec Tri-Cool. You will never see the under color if it wasn't Neon


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 10, 2010)

that is pr0n..
subscribed...

how much you pay for that sexy case??


----------



## utnorris (Jan 10, 2010)

Ok, Fits, you got me to join and subscribe to this epic build.  Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope you get the block issue sorted out FIT, sucks major balls


----------



## MRCL (Jan 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i wonder what kind of sleeving MDPC-X uses... we must find NILS' secret supplier



I know his pin removers come directly from Molex themselves, about the sleeve I dunno. He hangs around some German tech forums often, maybe I can take a look around see if I find some info


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well shit...
> 
> gary at sidewinders informed me of a problem with the EK block for the 4way mobo.
> 
> ...





Talk about obvious design flaw!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Talk about obvious design flaw!



How does that happen though?  Don't they try it first?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 10, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How does that happen though?  Don't they try it first?



dont think so


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 10, 2010)

Bo$$ said:


> dont think so



Unless they just redesigned the one from the previous Classy and assumed it would fit.  I just hope this doesn't hold FIT's progress on his log, hopefully he'll get it sorted out soon


----------



## KieX (Jan 10, 2010)

Although they may not look to pretty un-modded you could look for one of these for whichever cards are affected: PCI-e 16x Extender


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

i think im leaning towards the DP board. 

should be out soon and im going to buy some cpus for it this week 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-16R508YLmg&feature=related


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How does that happen though?  Don't they try it first?





I can only assume they don't 


Hell the cooler itself is thicker then the PCI-E slots before its even resting ontop of a IHS and the PCB of the chip.


Surely that's the first thing you need to think about when designing a cooler that goes on the SB.

Like top of the list.

1. Make sure cooler is the same height or lower the the PCI-E slots.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Seems pretty straight forward to me.  But again that's just an assumption.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2010)

KieX said:


> Although they may not look to pretty un-modded you could look for one of these for whichever cards are affected: PCI-e 16x Extender



they wont screw on the case properly then, these are BIG cards and need support


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

DirectorC said:


> As for the SSD placement--they are SSDs, you can put them anywhere.  You can stack em, pack em, and shack em.  You could stick them to the walls of the case if need be.  Heck you could put them inside a hamster wheel and have the hamster tumble the SSDs around and you'd be fine.  I do see you have more to concern yourself with now than SSD placement, but yeah, I just wanted to say--can't SSDs go ANYWHERE?





Bo$$ said:


> they wont screw on the case properly then, these are BIG cards and need support



shit my wallet needs support to buy the mobo and cards to fill it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 11, 2010)

find work, or sell one of your oldest machines.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> shit my wallet needs support to buy the mobo and cards to fill it



dude i thought you were talking about unlimited budget


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 11, 2010)

not unlimited at all. 

very limited in money

but...

not in resources. 

i have TONs of resources to get things i want and need. 

im just exercising my abilities to the fullest extent on this build.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 11, 2010)

I do the same thing to get USB flash drives and such he he, no one's given me anything worth over 30 usd yet though : [


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 12, 2010)

man i jsut saw that vid on the dual xeon, now i know why your selling your classy. M<a>n  i love the look of that new board, that will be such a monster...

can't wait to see it in action 

hmmmmm


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 12, 2010)

My next major build will have several badges on it, stating all that is Inside.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2010)

teaser shot...


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> teaser shot...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/Capture690.jpg





Yeah, its a real teaser shot when even my work blocks the picture (can't show TPU hosted pictures)...  2-3h left of work...


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 13, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> teaser shot...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100113/Capture690.jpg



Taboo hardware porn  rrr Nice case Fist ,Take this long to put it together?

You sure that won`t fly away on you when it starts up ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 13, 2010)

im doing a review on the case right now so i cannot really post any more pics of it. reviews are actually alot harder and take more time than you may think.

more pics soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

another teaser...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> another teaser...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100114/Capture692.jpg



Oh lord   It's dissembled and I got all warm!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

FIT, sorry but I have no words bro


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

theres not enough roooooom


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> theres not enough roooooom



Well, get a 2nd case like that one and merge them like smee did, remember his project log?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

fuck.. i dont need that much more room.

i'll make due. just need to re-evaluate things.

time to put on that legendary FITs thinking cap


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> fuck.. i dont need that much more room.
> 
> i'll make due. just need to re-evaluate things.
> 
> time to put on that legendary FITs thinking cap



Im sure you can figure it out.  What else do you need to put in there other than the obvious components?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 14, 2010)

5 psu's...

2 enermax revolutions, 1 meanwell 24v for pump power and 2 meanwell 7.2v for fans. 

the pump itself looks to be a big issue. i cant leave it there where it is in the pics. 

also...

when i get the evga DP mobo it will touch the rad on the pc side. 

mounting the ssd's will be an issue because there will be no extra room by time i get to them. 

there is no wire management in this case at all so i will have to sleeve everything whether i like it or not. 

i need to trim 6mm off of the rear rads mounting screws because it mounts to alum which is thinner than the acrylic that the front rads mount to. 

one thing i love is that this case is STURDY as FUCK. i can sit on it and not fuck it up. 

it already weighs a ton but thats cause of the rads not the case itself.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 14, 2010)

I believe in you man!
Get her done


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5 psu's...
> 
> 2 enermax revolutions, 1 meanwell 24v for pump power and 2 meanwell 7.2v for fans.
> 
> ...



Fist I must say it LOOKS Ten Times better then the old clear late 90`s case`s that were out.Damn your out of room for it ...when and were is the review posted?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 5 psu's...
> 
> 2 enermax revolutions, 1 meanwell 24v for pump power and 2 meanwell 7.2v for fans.
> 
> ...



With some time you'll get it all figured out man.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

well i have been thinking alot and i am going to go with the DP mobo.

did some measurements and found out that it WILL fit but 2in of the board will be right next to the rad on that side of the case. the 24pin power cable will have to be sleeved in order to allow it to plug in correctly. luckily there is no other things on that part of the mobo so im in luck. 

im almost done with the review so i can start posting pics here soon.

the review will be part 1 of the build and this thread is part 2. 

i will post another teaser once i get the pc in the machine later today.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

sounds very nice FIT, i'm waiting like a little child for christmas


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

oh believe me... its so hard to sit here looking at it and not put it together. i want to but i cant until i get the right pics done.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

haha yeah i know that feeling, its pure torture

do you have any date on when you'll recieve the new Geforce cards?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)

march... prolly 2nd week.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 16, 2010)

aw, thats a loooong time to wait,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 16, 2010)

wow fit. I have said it once ill say it again your insane you really are


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

how about dual w5580s?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

that is just INSANE pics of the board PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dude that rig doesn't need lights IMO. They cheapen up the joint. The glow of everyone swinging from your nuts should be enough.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

hahaha... not what im going for here but ok.

i know it looks like im trying to be better than everyone else and have the best of everything but thats not how i am at all. im not the big headed egotistic jerk that some people want to believe i am. im just obsessed with having great hardware to toy with.

im just in need of something new and fun. im burnt out on everything else and this is a new direction for me. it will likely be the last mobo/cpu's i will buy for a very long time or at least until i can afford dual 6core chips for the thing. the only other thing that will change is gpus which im known for changing quite regularly.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 17, 2010)

Crazy man just crazy  I wish I had a duel proccy mobo . I dont need one yet though, for my pc suits my needs just fine atm. Here ye, I need some sleep but that pc is ownage. grats on elite hardware my friend. 

How does that mobo overclock anyway? I'm curious as to how insane that thing your building can get lol.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hahaha... not what I'm going for here but ok.
> 
> i know it looks like I'm trying to be better than everyone else and have the best of everything but thats not how i am at all. I'm not the big headed egotistic jerk that some people want to believe i am. I'm just obsessed with having great hardware to toy with.
> 
> I'm just in need of something new and fun. im burnt out on everything else and this is a new direction for me. it will likely be the last mobo/cpu's i will buy for a very long time or at least until i can afford dual 6core chips for the thing. the only other thing that will change is gpus which im known for changing quite regularly.



I never thought that was the case man. If I had the money and time Id build a rig to compete with yours just for fun. Its the same reason why people build drag cars. Its not to be practical or anything. Its for the experience. More power to ya man! 

However I do think the lights cheapen it up some IMO.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah... im not fond of how it looks. i'll probably just sell em.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 17, 2010)

Like i always say if you can afford it why not

or 

Go big or Go Home


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

i really cant "afford" it. 

the way i do it is crazy, i amaze myself sometimes. 

i rely heavily on my ability to find deals and negotiations and i do have some hook ups occasionally. 

right now the only things i have to buy at full retail price are the mobo and video cards. what sucks is they both come out at the same time.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

SSSSSSSSHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!! 

its hardware time


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

That! is SO HAWT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

pics dont do it justice... its HUGE. 

its as tall as my desk


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

its like a freakin mini fridge

its the "Vault"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah... its almost exactly the size of a mini fridge.


----------



## utnorris (Jan 17, 2010)

Love the case, although I think if it was a horizontal mounted MB it would look better.  Keep up the great work.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Love the case, although I think if it was a horizontal mounted MB it would look better.  Keep up the great work.



yeah i thought about it but then i wouldnt be able to fit all this rad in there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

soweeeeeet!!!

the case is comming together so nice. 

more details in a bit


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

sounds good


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> soweeeeeet!!!
> 
> the case is comming together so nice.
> 
> more details in a bit





No one cares about these " details"

Pics man! post pics!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> soweeeeeet!!!
> 
> the case is comming together so nice.
> 
> more details in a bit



Going together quite well. Has any other hardware arrived? Or is it just case and rad and accessories?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Jan 17, 2010)

daaaaaaammmmnnnn son thats sick


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Looks nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

finding it hard to locate the pump anywhere in the case. any ideas?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

On the first picture, just above the rad, teh area with the 6 screw holes.

How much space is there?

Its where I would attempt a pump mount.

but to be honest the reflectiveness of the metal parts is throwing of my perception of space in the case ha ha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

pump needs to be at the bottom of the case or near the bottom. gravity needs to feed the pump water. 

the pump also needs to be under/near the rad.

hence why im having troubles here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

between the rads maybe?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> pump needs to be at the bottom of the case or near the bottom. gravity needs to feed the pump water.
> 
> the pump also needs to be under/near the rad.
> 
> hence why im having troubles here





If you've got a good pump it won't matter much, it will still be pushing the water from the start and its no where to go other then back to the pump.


At least with my pump where I put it didn't matter much.



But to be honest, very inexperienced with water  

Any chance of some other angles?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100117/Capture708082.jpg



cant.. once i get the DP mobo it will go almost all the way to the front of the case. 

besides... my pump is far too big to put it there anyways.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 17, 2010)

then you should cut of some of the DVD Cage and raise the rad and mount the pump underneath it
but thats maybe too much?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

i still have 3 psus to mount in there somewhere. was thinking the 5.25 bays


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey fit I've just been on a google spree.

Seems pump placement really doesn't make much of a difference.

If it did.


My household water supplies wouldn't work, my pumps are in the actic, and so are the reservoir heh.

Its on a bigger scale but if it works in houses it will work on a small scale too.

all of my searching for pc based water cooling was only people saying, yet it seems no one bothers to even try.


It could be one of these myths that stem from nowhere.



Elaboration!

After all its not as if the water will just stop is it?

Its got a constant pressure behind it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Hey fit I've just been on a google spree.
> 
> Seems pump placement really doesn't make much of a difference.
> 
> ...



no... it doesnt. the res is a break in pressure. there is almost no pressure pushing water into the pump. the pump relies entirely on gravity to push water into it.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Pumps draw in water /air also.

You have a vacuum in the pipes it should still get to the pump, once it does then it will be drawing water and thus work.

Have you ever tried fitting a pump higher?

The combination of water being pushed and a vacuum will make it work.

In theory at least.

Why not make a mock loop outside the rig now and see?


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the pump relies entirely on gravity to push water into it.



It shouldn't. Is there something wrong with the pump? You should be able to put the pump at the top of the loop and it should have more than enough power to move water. Maybe a bigger pump?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

this pump is 2x a D5(mcp655)

there is not enough room at the top of the case for the pump. i just tried.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Perhaps a multiple pump set up would be easier?

2 smaller ones .


----------



## erocker (Jan 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> this pump is 2x a D5(mcp655)
> 
> there is not enough room at the top of the case for the pump. i just tried.



Crap! I was just looking back in the thread and saw how big your loop is and was about to recommend adding a 2nd pump. 

Just some ideas I guess would be having the pumps at opposite ends of the loop (if that makes sense), or possibly going with two loops?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

I'll send Velvet wafer this way later.

He is very good with water cooling.

( should see his set up, even puts this to shame in terms of radiator surface area)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

geeez... 






nah... the pump i have is more than powerful enough for this loop. 

its a 24v DC pump with 26ft of head and it does 240gph


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

I was only thinking two pumps in terms of, it will be much easier to mount them ha ha.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 17, 2010)

No I would say for sure that the RD30 is the pump you need for this build. Two 655s at full tilt will not provide the same head pressure as the RD30. Considering the size and amount of radiators you have and knowing that the black ice series of rads are fairly restrictive then this pump is ideal. Having the pump at the bottom of the loop is better because it increases the head pressure at the pump outlet due to the weight of the water in the reservoir above it. Yes the pump can go at the top but it is not ideal because it makes bleeding the loop very difficult. And if a big enough air bubble gets in the pump it will stall it. 

As for pump position, perhaps mounting it with the inlet facing upwards mounted off the back of the motherboard tray. That way the res could be positioned above it, but then I suppose at really high settings the reservoir will cyclone really bad. 

I dunno I think you need a bigger case haha. Even though this one is gigantic you still seem to be running out of room.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> No I would say for sure that the RD30 is the pump you need for this build. Two 655s at full tilt will not provide the same head pressure as the RD30. Considering the size and amount of radiators you have and knowing that the black ice series of rads are fairly restrictive then this pump is ideal. Having the pump at the bottom of the loop is better because it increases the head pressure at the pump outlet due to the weight of the water in the reservoir above it. Yes the pump can go at the top but it is not ideal because it makes bleeding the loop very difficult. And if a big enough air bubble gets in the pump it will stall it.
> 
> As for pump position, perhaps mounting it with the inlet facing upwards mounted off the back of the motherboard tray. That way the res could be positioned above it, but then I suppose at really high settings the reservoir will cyclone really bad.
> 
> I dunno I think you need a bigger case haha. Even though this one is gigantic you still seem to be running out of room.




the pump i have is a hair slower than an RD30.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh, it is an RD30 though? I was just going by your parts list on the first page.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

i will have the RD30 back soon yes.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> No I would say for sure that the RD30 is the pump you need for this build. Two 655s at full tilt will not provide the same head pressure as the RD30. Considering the size and amount of radiators you have and knowing that the black ice series of rads are fairly restrictive then this pump is ideal. Having the pump at the bottom of the loop is better because it increases the head pressure at the pump outlet due to the weight of the water in the reservoir above it. Yes the pump can go at the top but it is not ideal because it makes bleeding the loop very difficult. And if a big enough air bubble gets in the pump it will stall it.
> 
> As for pump position, perhaps mounting it with the inlet facing upwards mounted off the back of the motherboard tray. That way the res could be positioned above it, but then I suppose at really high settings the reservoir will cyclone really bad.
> 
> I dunno I think you need a bigger case haha. Even though this one is gigantic you still seem to be running out of room.





It does not increase pressure at the outlet, it can only let through so much water due to the mechanic parts getting in the way.

It won't make a difference where you place the pump, once you've fully flooded the system you also no longer need to worry about air bubbles.


: ]

To see this for yourself.

Get a pump, a a pipe and a res, switch on pump and watch it spray into the bath.

change the position of the res, watch the it make shit all difference to how far the water sprays. 




*edit* did no one else piss about with their loop before they installed it? XD


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 17, 2010)

That is not a very accurate way of measuring pump flow rates. I was just going by what I learned in fluid dynamics. From everything I have learned it is always ideal to have the pump below the reservoir.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Fluid dynamics is very complex though, to many variables.

Practical testing is always better! : ]


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 17, 2010)

I am not going to hijack fits thread with a fluid dynamics discussion. 

Yes practical testing is better but only if you have an accurate means of measuring the results.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> I am not going to hijack fits thread with a fluid dynamics discussion.
> 
> Yes practical testing is better but only if you have an accurate means of measuring the results.




Of course, but it was the only accessible way I could suggest of seeing that it doesn't make much difference.


Another way that could be done quite easily done would be to install the loop externally and see if pump/res position makes a difference in temperatures, if it doesn't then there is no need to worry regardless


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

ok... 

after much thought i figured it out. 

pics in a min


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

its not kinked...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 17, 2010)

Nicely done fit, nicely done .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

yeah i gave the tubing hell...

stretched good ol 7/16" tube over 3/4" barbs on the pump. 

only problem is i'll have to move the res once i get the new mobo as the new mobo will go all the way out to about half way through the rad.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2010)

What about putting a BP 45 on the rad?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

was thinking about it. 

i need a few 45's for the 2 front rads it seems. 

i'll sell you that block now PM me.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a couple 45's, but they leaked.  If you know how to fix them, I'll give you a deal on them.


----------



## oily_17 (Jan 17, 2010)

Whilhelm said:


> Yes practical testing is better but only if you have an accurate means of measuring the results.



I agree, I think the only way to test a system is to try it and see the results you get.

I have seen too many , this is right and that is right comments, what matters is does it cool your components to the level you need.
Whether it be OC 'ed or running stable at stock, as long as the temps are good who cares what way it is run.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 17, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I have a couple 45's, but they leaked.  If you know how to fix them, I'll give you a deal on them.



are they black? im getting black ones.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 17, 2010)

Nope -silver


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 18, 2010)

my pumps are SO weak... you will barely notice heatup of the setup,i believe, even under 100% linx,for days long!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 18, 2010)

I think that pump location is pretty good man, don't really think it can be mounted many other places.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Whats the point in stretching the hose? I assume you meant 7/16 ID stretched over 3/4" ID barbs? If thats what you mean, why wouldn't you use 3/4" ID tubing for the most flow.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 18, 2010)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Whats the point in stretching the hose? I assume you meant 7/16 ID stretched over 3/4" ID barbs? If thats what you mean, why wouldn't you use 3/4" ID tubing for the most flow.



because 90% of the loop is ~7/16 and so is the pumps ID.


----------



## Chewy (Jan 19, 2010)

Just popping trough. yeah pump placement shouldn't matter much. ofc there is a little more gravitational pressure at the bottom of the loop but while the pump is working that shouldnt affect it really. 

 Perhaps its better for start stops to be where most of the initial pressure is... Im just thinking of a submersible water pump, if you have it at the top of a pond/tank there is less water pressure trying to push itself in than at the bottom of a pond/tank. I'll try to ask my dad about it tomorrow and pm you if I find anything interesting


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

if i do a live webcast of my rig would any of you be interested in watching and chatting?

i will answer any questions you may have.

i'll start it at 7pm CST which is about 35mins from now.  

actually... i'll open the feed/chat here in a few minutes if you guys want but it will officially start at 7pm cst.

sound good?


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 20, 2010)

Are you going to do some overclocking on your current classy with 1 of the w5580 ?
If yes then YES!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

tonight will be just to show you what ive got done with the build and take suggestions and ideas to help me out with the looks and functioning of the rig.

OCing will be soon though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

http://www.justin.tv/fitseries3#r=RSHA8Sk


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 20, 2010)

it is looking really cool Fit, but how the hell are you gonna fit the rest of the PSU's in there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

5.25" bays.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

going up!

just need to sell the rest of my stuff!


----------



## Duffman (Jan 20, 2010)

ha, yer welcome!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

yep thanks man!

you'll love the classy 760.


----------



## Kenshai (Jan 20, 2010)

Completely missed this thread previous to this, bump for this madhouse of a pc.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

as of now i need the following...

    * 12gb matching ram in red/black
    * evga dual socket mobo
    * 2 xeons (gainstowns)
    * gpus(gf100s)
    * ek supreme LT acetal block


see if anyone can find some deals on that stuff.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2010)

Uhm yeah~
I checked, and least two (EVGA dual socket MB and GF100's) of the items are not available yet; as far as I can tell. We are depending on you to get your hands on the newest hardware that is not for sale yet
What type (speed, ECC?) of ram are you looking for???


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 20, 2010)

dp board is out to a chosen few ; )

I'm sure its the same with the cards


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 20, 2010)

he just needs to know, how to be so "important" that he gets chosen, or how to find a tester, who needs money


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2010)

You need to upgrade that CPU block to this one:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...oduct_info&cPath=59_498_490&products_id=26784


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

nah... i need another one of what i have. cant find them now though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

better pics....


----------



## t_ski (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like another item to add to your wish-list in the deals thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

i like this block because it doesnt have any flashy brackets or screws.

i have another way to mount it where it will look like it came on the mobo when i bought it.

there will not be any screws sticking up and looking ugly like in these pics. 


i'll be using a HK3 backplate with short M4 screws that are just long enough to mount the block. the heads will be allen type and will sit in the slot in the top of the block. 

should be a nice flush clean look


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 20, 2010)

I have hard mounted a block almost exactly as your describing fits, my one tip is to make sure that the screws will stick through the back plate enough that you can get your calipers out and measure the distance from the end of the screw to the backplate - thus achieving measurable even pressure.


----------



## HammerON (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice pics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 20, 2010)

thanks for the info sniipe_dogg. 

i was wondering if anyone had done this before. 

most people seem to stick with stock mounting hardware. 

now.... if i can just find another EK supreme LT in acetal.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 21, 2010)

is it this one? http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...al_Sockets_775_1366.html?tl=g30c323s828#blank

its actually quite cheap for a cpu block i think? i'm used to those things costs around 100$ in Denmark


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2010)

budget on the up...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> budget on the up...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100121/Capture718.jpg





Aww you bitch 

What's it being spent on fit?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aww you bitch
> 
> What's it being spent on fit?



cable sleeving


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> Aww you bitch
> 
> What's it being spent on fit?



1st post has been updated with the build list.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2010)

anyone know how many cores win 7 64bit supports?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

dont really think there is any limits? dont they just make an update? i know it supports 12 threads from the new i7 cpu,


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> better pics....
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32298&stc=1&d=1264022608
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32299&stc=1&d=1264022632



Thanks for the pics!  Looks great, I cant believe theres two rads in there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Looks great, I cant believe theres two rads in there.



3... 3 rads.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> dont really think there is any limits? dont they just make an update? i know it supports 12 threads from the new i7 cpu,



well i'll have 8 cores/16 threads. hope it works.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jan 22, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks for the pics!  Looks great, I cant believe theres two rads in there.



Theres 3 rads in there my buddy

2 humongas rads, and 1 2x140mm rad 

Thats so much rad, ITS A CRIME IF IT AINT BELOW 45C.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2010)

i almost bet 10c temp delta is the max even with...

2 cpus, nb, sb, 2x nf200s, 2x vrms, and 4 gf100s in the loop


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 22, 2010)

I just shat bricks...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

i think it will work, maybe write M$ a tiny note and ask them if you dont get a good answer in here?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 22, 2010)

i looked all over their site. 

i can find what i *HAVE TO HAVE* to run win 7 but not the limits of what you can have.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

LOL  just go linux XD they have up to like 128 or 256 i think, or unlimited


----------



## lism (Jan 22, 2010)

Good lord.. lol

But can it run crysis?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 22, 2010)

nah, Pacman at the most, with like 10fps


----------



## t_ski (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd assume you'd be golden with x64 Ultimate.  If 6 cores are working on the new chips, I'd think 8 would be fine.


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 22, 2010)

lism said:


> Good lord.. lol
> 
> But can it run crysis?



LOLS!!!!!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jan 23, 2010)

linux can't play anything..
my school use it..
and it SUCKS!!

windows rocks...
anyway..
what the heck of all that delta fans.
what sounds does it produce??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 23, 2010)

how was the ad in my internet shop?

"the mighty Iwaki. We hope you dont spring a leak."

how are thes specs for this baby,Fit?


----------



## Ryo129 (Jan 23, 2010)

if not drop to a server edition. I'm almost certain that those OS's will support 16 threads


----------



## utnorris (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty sure W7 supports at least 24 threads, since I think movieman on xtreme showed one a while back.  Anyway, looking sweet Fits, just curious, do you feel it is necessary to do the Iwaki or is it just because you can that you are using it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 23, 2010)

actually... great question.

after i get everything together i think there will be an advantage to having one really powerful pump opposed to 2-3 smaller ones. 

there will be 3 rads, 8 blocks, and the res in a single loop so the iwaki is a good idea i think.

where to hide the psu is my problem right now.


----------



## utnorris (Jan 23, 2010)

Interesting idea, didn't realize you were doing the single loop.  As far as the PSU's, I am assuming you mean the meanwell's, how about under the case in between the wheels?  Just a thought, since they are flat.


----------



## KieX (Jan 23, 2010)

Is it possible to modify in any way to have it hanging from the top in the compartment behind the mobo? Can't see the space too well cos it's so lovely black in there:


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 24, 2010)

I've got the solution to your PSU problem. Run it off an Ironman Arc Reactor






That's about the only thing that could make this rig more dominating


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

want one of those to, my psu in my  new cruncher died today


----------



## codyjansen (Jan 24, 2010)

Cuzza said:


> I've got the solution to your PSU problem. Run it off an Ironman Arc Reactor
> 
> http://th06.deviantart.net/fs37/300W/i/2008/251/4/f/IronMan_Arc_Reactor_Heart_by_TimDrakeRobin.jpg
> 
> That's about the only thing that could make this rig more dominating



FANTASTIC IDEA!!!!!!!!!!!!

i will use one for my next build


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 24, 2010)

nah he needs some old fuel rods from Chernobyl  then he can have he's own nuclear powerplant for the megarig and the rest og the house:-D


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jan 24, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> nah he needs some old fuel rods from Chernobyl  then he can have he's own nuclear powerplant for the megarig and the rest og the house:-D



upon the explosion, all fuel rods were fired out of the ground from the reactor room,in a gigant shotgun load. here to be seen:
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3617047/Doku_der_letzten_Minuten_vor_dem_GAU_in_Tschernobyl_Teil_1

you may have to dig deep, to find one theyre all over the place


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 24, 2010)

Easily done. we just need a Geiger counter. However, shielding the rest of the rig from the radiation will be a significant problem.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

prepping...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> prepping...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100127/IMG_0064.jpg



Holy crap!





That is one sweet black bag fit, bet its got a 50litre capacity or something insane!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

this is better...


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

I've not been following the thread fora bit, have you got the dual mobo and chips yet?


----------



## stock (Jan 28, 2010)

Who's the Blonde?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

OMFG

just saw the prices of westmere 6core chips and now i need to go change my pants. 

idk if my wallet can handle the chips and the mobo. 

hah!

i'll get it done.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 28, 2010)

Where'd you get your other EK?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

darkego.

X5670 2.93GHz  95W 6-core:$1900.00 pair
X5660 2.80GHz  95W 6-core:$1700.00 pair
X5650 2.66GHz  95W 6-core: $1500.00/pair


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> darkego.
> 
> X5670 2.93GHz  95W 6-core:$1900.00 pair
> X5660 2.80GHz  95W 6-core:$1700.00 pair
> X5650 2.66GHz  95W 6-core: $1500.00/pair



OMFG


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 28, 2010)

Whos ready  







I am!  Go Fits Go!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

i needz moar monies!!!

om nom nom nom nom nom om nom nom nom.

im gettin there. just sold the 550be a few mins ago.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

man that last pic just made me a bit over excited


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

i'd rather have 4 5870s than those 285s, 

but it looks awesome no matter what


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

i plan on having 4 gf100s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i plan on having 4 gf100s



You plan on having 100 GF's?  holy cow that's a lot of ...

j/k lol.  FIT those gf100's are supposed to be equivalent to what?  5870's or something like that right?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

i know you do 

but those 285 Classified editions are just waaaaaay to expensive, so thats why i'd rather have 4 5870s instead


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 28, 2010)

gf100 is better than gtx295 and 5970. not by a huge amount but by a considerable bit. prolly 12-18% better


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

they better be,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> gf100 is better than gtx295 and 5970. not by a huge amount but by a considerable bit. prolly 12-18% better



I believe they are not the high end neither, isn't there like a gf300 or something?  I'm completely out of the loop for this series of cards, and I gotta run to work so I can't google anything right now.

"runs out"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 28, 2010)

i think the gf100 is the chip name and then the cards will be called gtx-3xx somthing?


----------



## Fourstaff (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you have enough juice to power all those GF's?


----------



## pantherx12 (Jan 28, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Do you have enough juice to power all those GF's?




he's going to have 2400w of power total in that machine, so I'm guessing yes, and then some


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2010)

damn ... its looking like i need to get a fundraiser for this project started ahahhaha.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 29, 2010)

i want to send a thanks out to Dave from (UN)Designs for sending me these wonderful brackets for my megarig. 











and on another note..... *THEY *are here


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 29, 2010)

what are those cpu's fit? xeons?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 30, 2010)

sex on the beach that its! ^


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 31, 2010)

just a thought. have you tried each cpu seperately?? what if one of them oc's better than the other?? dont you have to run them at the same speeds?? what if one died would the rig still run?? man fit this build takes the cake out of all I can remember and I can remeber back when you wer the only one I knew running dual 3870X2's you wouldnt sell them cuz they were so hard to find! those were the days man those were the days!


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2010)

I hightly doubt the board would still run with just 1 cpu.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jan 31, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> I hightly doubt the board would still run with just 1 cpu.



evga said it would, So you can buy 1 high end chip now and another later on


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

it can run with 1 cpu yes.

if you havent seen it yet, here is the review, and the first part of this build. 


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 31, 2010)

Skulltrail didn't post on one chip did it?

Either way that's great news.  Wish you could run 24GB ram in that bad boy, 48 is waaaay to expensive atm.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Wish you could run 24GB ram in that bad boy, 48 is waaaay to expensive atm.



+1

12gb is expensive enough.

i have $480 of ram for this bad boy...

let alone the mobo thats $700+

and

$1500 in cpus

did i mention i dont have a gpu yet?


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

lol, so over the top and crazy expensive. Looking awesome so far fits.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope you'll get a lot of use out of this build,, should last you,


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

This build is monstrous! are you gonna change those CPUs later for two 6 core gulftowns? that would be 12 cores and 12 thread for 24


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

i has 2 gulftowns...




i sold my gtx295 for $425 somehow.

i need a new card to hold me over until gf100 comes out.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 31, 2010)

damn you 

you got the bull by the horns with that rig, i am looking forward to seeing what it can do.

Top notch stuff, keep it coming 

 I am so jealous


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i has 2 gulftowns...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh damn i thought you has two xeons....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jan 31, 2010)

just get some cheap 4890 or something like that? dont know much how you're gaming ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> oh damn i thought you has two xeons....



xeon x5650's



(FIH) The Don said:


> just get some cheap 4890 or something like that? dont know much how you're gaming ?



no gaming at all. OC, bench and F@H


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 31, 2010)

that is gonna throw out some serious benchies


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> that is gonna throw out some serious benchies



its forcin me to throw out some serious money though.

heh... i do it to myself so i cant complain. 

its the price you pay for being an addict.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its forcin me to throw out some serious money though.
> 
> heh... i do it to myself so i cant complain.
> 
> its the price you pay for being an addict.



I k now exactly what you are saying, you went thru some serious hand picked hardware to be able to step up to the best system that a user can get today without going totally bonkers.

That is the spec that i will shoot for when i get some new funding, 

it's gonna be a monster from the start and when you put some high end gfx cards in it, it's a record breaker...

you know i will be watching closely, i love the build and i know you are doin it right and prob know more then most about what is the bleeding edge of our sport! 

so keep the info flowing. 

did i see 2 water blocks for the CPU's , is it going under water from the start?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

yup... water + westmere = 


believe it or not, even though im using mostly uber expensive hardware in this machine i have managed to get it at a damn good deal. 

having my hookups and knowing where to find deals helps alot.


----------



## SystemViper (Jan 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup... water + westmere =
> 
> 
> believe it or not, even though im using mostly uber expensive hardware in this machine i have managed to get it at a damn good deal.
> ...



True dat, i am sure you are using every tactic to cut down the cost.

what PS will you end up using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 31, 2010)

2x enermax 1050watt revo's


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 31, 2010)

Get a cheap 9600 or something fits, lol


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jan 31, 2010)

theres a guy on anandtech with a 8400 GS DDR3 card for 25$ shipped
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2046592


----------



## t_ski (Jan 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i sold my gtx295 for $425 somehow.



Tell the buyer I have one, too.  He needs quad SLI


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

i honestly think this cpus a monster despite its lower multi

check the cpu score...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

and that is only with one cpu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> and that is only with one cpu



yup i know!!!!!!

and these arent the x5650s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

cant wait for the dual cpu MB to arrive then 

how much did you pay for them? 500$ each or?

they costs around 600$ in denmark


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

$500 pair. got a SICK deal on them off of houston craigslist.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

aww man! i could  you haha 
great deal, you got 2 for 1s price


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

heres what im testing them on...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

cool 

what is that? a 275 or what? and a asus revolution?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

p6t6 revo and 55nm 260. 

i have another 260 but its going in for RMA tomorrow.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

arh okay, those evga gtx cards all look the same

too bad, you could put in some good numbers with 2 260s in sli with that sicko cpu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

oh i will... soon as evga sends me the new 260.

running 4.2ghz benches now


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

on what heatsink?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

xigy DK with 2 shit fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

yay, just talked to my previous boss(i worked at a pc repair/build ) place not so long ago, and i can get some pretty sweet deals on them new nvidia cards when they come out

and it will be very sweet, last time i got the single pcb 295 for around 400$ brand new, and they costs around 600$+ in denmark


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> xigy DK with 2 shit fans.



i should have recognized that, i have it myself


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

im getting 4 gtx480s for ~$380 each and retail will be $550+


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im getting 4 gtx480s for ~$380 each and retail will be $550+



what no 380s more? have they changed the name on them? 

and damn you  but hey, you duys have lower hardware prices than in shitty denmark,


----------



## Steevo (Feb 2, 2010)

So you plan on having the GT100's next year for your build then? Har!!!!





Looks awsome, can't wait to see it in action.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

next year?

next month more like


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

1st post updated. 

only thing i lack is the mobo and gtx480s


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

updated the firmware on my ssd...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice speeds

how much did the update give you on performance?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

was about 10-12mb/s improvement


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

ima stop here for tonight....

nice bclk i think


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

hooray!!!

2nd fastest e5530 in the world... 
http://hwbot.org/community/submission/954621_fitseries3_cpu_z_xeon_e5530_4289.2_mhz


----------



## HammerON (Feb 2, 2010)

Congrats!!!
Nice job Fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 2, 2010)

yay again!

both e5530s run 4.3ghz no prob.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 2, 2010)

Sweetness 


Now you need the board!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2010)

too much talk not enough pics...


now this wont be seen so no worries. all function.


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 4, 2010)

Excuse me if I just havent noticed something... but what is it? (the pic above I mean)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

fan controller


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Ghetto modded fan controller




Fixed!


----------



## Papahyooie (Feb 4, 2010)

oooh ok i see it now. A fan controller... with a fan... lol. Btw, I love the rig! I think because of this i'm gonna invest in a MM case and then slowly build the rig as I get the money. A case like that could last for many builds to come.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

just wait... the ghetto will disappear soon.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2010)

That's an Asus mosfet fan, isn't it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

yup but i just killed half the fan controller fuck!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yup but i just killed half the fan controller fuck!



How the hell man?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

its not made for high current fans like deltas.

i need to figure out how to make one that will work with these fans. 

unfortunately PWM fan control doesn't work with high current. 

i need to design a voltage regulation circuit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its not made for high current fans like deltas.
> 
> i need to figure out how to make one that will work with these fans.
> 
> ...



Dude, you just about mess with anything in this world, why not try


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

its ppl like me that make new shit happen. 

it has to start from somewhere.

how you think fan controllers came about?

someone got tired of pluggin the fan into the psu without having any way to control the speed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its ppl like me that make new shit happen.
> 
> it has to start from somewhere.
> 
> ...



I wonder how the sign that says "caution hot" found their way onto cars engine bays


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2010)

No WAI! Al Gore makes new shit happen!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

no way robin... i invented making things happen hooo hooo hooo


you tell em fred


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 4, 2010)

^^^

Speaking of fan controllers, I just turned all my fans down on my main rig and 2nd cruncher.  Computers don't even sound like they are running.     I love whoever invented fan controllers!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 4, 2010)

erocker said:


> No WAI! Al Gore makes new shit happen!!
> 
> http://i403.photobucket.com/albums/pp112/erocker414/algore.jpg



LMAO...

al gore must have created fan controllers so he could talk about global warming.

hell... if we stop using fan controllers maybe global warming would go away?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 4, 2010)

Al Gore invented the Internet so Cliff Anderson could invent the fan controller:

http://www.google.com/search?complete=1&hl=en&source=hp&q=cliff+anderson+fanbus&aq=f&aqi=&oq=

Too bad the original site is lost forever


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 4, 2010)

is delta fans supposed to run directly from the PSU???
as it has high amps?

damn that case is sexy...
also the proc..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

anyone up for 12gb mushkin redline ascents?



$480 in ram here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

where are the RAM slots?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

more eyecandy


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Same pic lol 

You benching that thing yet ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

recheck it ^

both kits run 2000mhz easy at 7-8-7-18 -1t 1.64v


----------



## Xiphos (Feb 5, 2010)

those redlines looks really nice
also loving that big ass Tt fan


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

nice color on the redlines


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> recheck it ^
> 
> both kits run 2000mhz easy at 7-8-7-18 -1t 1.64v



I would love a set of those but they are way out of my budget to even consider them


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

yeah i pulled some strings to get these because mushkin doesn't make these anymore.

if you think about it though...

i got 12gb for the price of ONE 6gb dom gt set.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah i pulled some strings to get these because mushkin doesn't make these anymore.
> 
> if you think about it though...
> 
> i got 12gb for the price of ONE 6gb dom gt set.



That's how it's done.  12GB that overclock well, can't go wrong bro.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

wow i cant wait to see how a good set of tri channels will do! mine should be here soon (I HOPE). I dont really know how long it takes to get anything from the UK?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 5, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> wow i cant wait to see how a good set of tri channels will do! mine should be here soon (I HOPE). I dont really know how long it takes to get anything from the UK?



Should be about 10 days or something.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

Hey fit did you see this ram? its smexy

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226100&nm_mc=EMC-IGNEFL020510&cm_mmc=EMC-IGNEFL020510-_-DesktopMemory-_-LM1A-_-20226100


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

they have high latency's

which memory did you order brandon?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

This is what i got don.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113024


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

nice, sounds like they overclock very well

you can always throw a heatsink on it if you like the looks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

well from what im told if i put heat spreaders on it that it would void the warranty


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2010)

Only if you take the stickers off and glue the heatspreaders on.  If you just clamp them together with pads or whatever, they'll never know.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

hmm ok i might order some for new egg.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 5, 2010)

i've used someone similiar to those http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835119017

they are pretty decent, i think revoltek/ch make them in different colors?

here is something to look at http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40...sinksCoolers-Passive_RAM_Heatsinks-Page1.html

i like the look of the arctic cooling heatsinks


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

yea those look GOOD! i might have to go with a set from frozen CPU


----------



## Tatty_One (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i'll have 8 cores/16 threads. hope it works.



As I understand it, Win 7 supports 256 cores, however I beleive only 1 socket unless you have the Pro or Ultimate edition which supports 2 sockets so I dont think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

can we try to stay a little more on topic here


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

" Originally Posted by Fitseries3  View Post
well i'll have 8 cores/16 threads. hope it works."

I thought you were doing two 6 core gulftowns for 12cores and 24 threads?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

lol.. as of now i have both pairs of cpus. going to be using the westmeres though


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

how much for a gulftown?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

i got a special price but they are $550+ each depending on model. i have a pair. 

the xeon versions are A LOT better and cheaper than the i7 980x POS that will cost $1000+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

i CANNOT explain to you how easy these cpus OC.

i changed 3 bios settings to get this OC


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 5, 2010)

I think i missed it but whats the graphics cards you getting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

right now a gtx260


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice OC! ... what are the temps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

its on air right now...


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 5, 2010)

DANG! whats the cooler? DK?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

DK ya


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 5, 2010)

on air and not even at 40c idle ... lol very nice!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> can we try to stay a little more on topic here



Yes, sir!  Right after this post 



Tatty_One said:


> As I understand it, Win 7 supports 256 cores, however I beleive only 1 socket unless you have the Pro or Ultimate edition which supports 2 sockets so I dont think you have anything to worry about.



Tatty, I like ur new avatar


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2010)

heres a validation for 4.4ghz


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 5, 2010)

--- awesome --- 

And I thought getting my i7 920 to 4.1 was good   Definately looking forward to seeing you getting this rig finished up -


----------



## utnorris (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey Fits, you going to post some more pics of the MM case?  Looking for some progress.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

i dont think there will be any big changes before he gets the dual mobo and the new gpu's


----------



## HookeyStreet (Feb 8, 2010)

This sounds rather epic!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100208/Capture756.jpg








There I fixed it!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

evga board wont be out till march-april


----------



## t_ski (Feb 8, 2010)

You should use ur leet skills to make them sponsor you and be their beta-tester/spokesperson


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

heh... i wish.

my leetness aint shit for someone like EVGA. 

im a pee-on to them.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

dude thats insane, a westmere on a UD3R
and nice oc too, whats the standard speed of the cpu?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

2.26ghz


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 8, 2010)

So the westmere is the 6 core xeon version of the I7-980 gulftown?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 2.26ghz



thats a NICE! overclock then, on air right=


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

i7 980 is a gimped xeon with 1 qpi disabled. yes its unlocked multi but thats the only thing it has going for it.

xeons will be cheaper than the i7 980x

there are 2, 4, and 6core westmeres.

the 2core ones are known as clarkdale aka i3 and i5 32nm chips.

the 4cores are comming along with the 6cores. all 3 have unique dies


----------



## utnorris (Feb 8, 2010)

But is there a socket 1366 westmere that is dual core?  I have thought about going dual core for gaming and the 32nm chip would probably overclock like a beast.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey, you know where to get good sleeving other than murdermods/mdpc-x?

i know sidewinders has good stuff but they only have black. i want a bit of red as well. 

i guess im going to take on the task of shortening these cables as well. gary at SW's said its time consuming but not difficult. guess i'll find out.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hey, you know where to get good sleeving other than murdermods/mdpc-x?
> 
> i know sidewinders has good stuff but they only have black. i want a bit of red as well.
> 
> i guess im going to take on the task of shortening these cables as well. gary at SW's said its time consuming but not difficult. guess i'll find out.



never had a reason to go anywhere else for sleeving ... those are the best haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2010)

heres some nudes...

workin on sleeving


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 9, 2010)

good luck with those damn split crimps on the wires in the rev85, they make sleeving a *huge* PITA


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 9, 2010)

these you mean....






ya.... kinda wondering about that but i think i have an idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 10, 2010)

pic update for a few of you who been asking...

i got the Z3 in red from dave at (UN)Designs installed for my res. i love how these brackets are so simple yet have tons of uses. perfect for mounting my res. thanks dave!

used some antec 900 grills for the 5.25" bays for now. ordering a mountainmods fill panel after i get my fan control figured out. 

UTnorris sent me this awesome delta FFB1212EHE. im a die hard delta fan and somewhat of an adict. thanks buddy!

working on wiring and sleeving at the moment.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

FIT, maybe I missed your post when you specified but what type of sleeving will you be using?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 10, 2010)

MDPC-x.... nothing but the best.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> MDPC-x.... nothing but the best.



Great choice.  That's what I'm going to use when I do my sleeving.  That along with some of their hardware, it's great looking!


----------



## HammerON (Feb 10, 2010)

Looking real good Fits~


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)

cant wait for my sleeving to get here...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)

ooooo...


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ooooo...
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0348/6020.jpg







The BCLK is impressive 
Source 
http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=529


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)

yup.... sure is!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Feb 11, 2010)

damn you fitseries3 you are truly "Eleet Hardware Junkie", just give yourself a breath with every time upgrade, in same time you going to do an grate extremely system im so Excited to see your new benches, i hope you just hold this system for a year


----------



## neoreif (Feb 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ooooo...
> 
> http://f.imagehost.org/0348/6020.jpg



Damn! 6 Ghz+! Awesomeness! Just wondering how much PPD your build would do in WCG? Out of this world!


----------



## digibucc (Feb 11, 2010)

6GHz ? x26 multi? 231MHz ... you make me cry at my PUNY i7  I thought the feeling would last longer, now I already need to upgrade!
damn you fit!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 11, 2010)

damn that BCLK is awesome...
240 on a dual socket??

thats something never been heard until this beast of the beast come out..


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow ... grats on 6GHz


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)

shams' got the board workin hard....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

see that is how its supposed to be


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> shams' got the board workin hard....
> 
> http://i.imagehost.org/0090/IMG_3578.jpg



haha, awesome picture!  
keep it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 11, 2010)

thats nice, i'll bet you get about 22-23k without pissix?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

wth is that, overclocking remote?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)

http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=100-EV-EB01-BR&family=Accessories - Hardware


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 12, 2010)

cool^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)

this vid may be boring but it does a good job of showing you how loud the rig is with all 11 fans running off of my super top secret PWM controller 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrlfEGqZYEU

let me know what you think.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

sounds different man. glad to see it worked right! 

sounds like one of those mini jets starting up.. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 12, 2010)

its really not that loud at all. even at 100% its not as loud as a scythe ultra kaze 3k at full speed. 

im happy with it.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> its really not that loud at all. even at 100% its not as loud as a scythe ultra kaze 3k at full speed.
> 
> im happy with it.





oh no, it's not as loud as that at all.. My MM case, before I took it apart, had 12 of them in it. Along with 3 blue led fans..

It was to dang loud for me for 24/7... I need to rework the fans to do something less loud.. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2010)

spent a few hours today workin on this psu for my fans. they draw a lot of power so they need their own psu. 

its wired now to be turned on by the primary psu. it has 1 molex 4pin cable for the top secret FITs designed PWM fan controller. it also has + and - for the fans. thats it. nothing else.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh I was thinking the extra PSU was just for the ram. 

Damn thats alot of fans!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 13, 2010)

did you do the wiring yourself?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2010)

yes. im waiting no my sleeving from MDPC-X to get here to sleeved everything in black/red. should look SICK


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 13, 2010)

oh nice ... is it the red and black intertwined stuff i think i saw in this thread?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 13, 2010)

nah... couldnt find that stuff. just got red and black.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 13, 2010)

ah ... that should still look amazing when it is finished!


----------



## steelkane (Feb 13, 2010)

fan controller seem to work good,


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2010)

The sleeving should definitely turn this rig into a piece of art!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2010)

just curious ... you ordered from MDPC-X .. how was the shipping expense from Europe on it? or does he have an outlet in the US somewhere?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2010)

US.

pm crys1s_gam3r on either XS or evga forums. he has a 800ft roll of black.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 16, 2010)

this is why MM cases are so awesome...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 16, 2010)

that is awesome!
I have always wondered how people work in them.


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 16, 2010)

lets see this pwm fan controller FIT! im on gtalk i wont show meh!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

got my sleeving today.

this is going to be a bitch 











i'll get it done though. you learn something new every day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck fits!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

pain in the FUCKIN ASS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> pain in the FUCKIN ASS



I bet!! Looks like some work but as you said, you learn something new everyday


----------



## SystemViper (Feb 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> got my sleeving today.
> 
> this is going to be a bitch
> 
> ...



I have to give you a lot of credit for tackling that rats nest of wires, but your doing
your Master Rig some real justice with that high quality effort.

That some real mod rigging maddness


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

getting started here... you may need a beer if you plan to do this to your psu. 

in all honesty... its not that hard... just takes time and patience.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

it might not be hard, but remember to huse a heatgun and not a lighter for so much, otherwise you will burn you hands off

patience, thats all it takes


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> it might not be hard, but remember to huse a heatgun and not a lighter for so much, otherwise you will burn you hands off
> 
> patience, thats all it takes



when i sleeved my cables i lit a candle, makes it easier then the lighter since you can use both hands to roll the shrink


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

i use a zippo and hold it 4in away from teh flame... takes a bit but works good.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

i dont use real fire/lighter on light colored shrink, only on black


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2010)

that sleeving looks a little thick?

I take it you are doing the sets up wires instead of doing each individual wire?

Good luck with it all ... but really, Bud Light? You are lucky there is not a 'No Thanks' button


----------



## stock (Feb 17, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> Good luck with it all ... but really, Bud Light? You are lucky there is not a 'No Thanks' button







Good luck with the sleeving job, i would love to do mine but can't bring myself to void the warranty


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

a teaser...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 17, 2010)

lookin good fits, even though i dont like the red connectors,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

at a stopping point...


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 17, 2010)

Lookin good fits. I like the progress.


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2010)

when your done you can do mine to


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

sure but i'll have to charge ya


----------



## DOM (Feb 17, 2010)

aww i thought you would do it out of the kindness of your heat lmao im tired


----------



## t_ski (Feb 17, 2010)

Steve, if you are going to do all the wires individually, you might consider adding some rings or something to keep the wires bundled together.  Check out sniipe_dogg's build for an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

only doing them about 2/3 of the way up. then going into a single sleeve. 

this psu will take 136ft of small sleeve and 14ft of medium sleeve. 

figure the cost at ~70cents a foot and it adds up QUICK. 

that doesnt count the amount i need for the rest of the misc cables in my pc. 

its like buying another psu practically.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2010)

VERY nice looking so far ... how long did that little section in the picture take you to do?

70 cents a foot? ... that will add up fast haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

took about 2 hours to NICELY do 2 8pin pcie cables, 8pin cpu cable, front panel/power buttons, and my pumps power cable.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

That 8pin came out really nice FIT


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> took about 2 hours to NICELY do 2 8pin pcie cables, 8pin cpu cable, front panel/power buttons, and my pumps power cable.



thats not toooo bad especially when they come out looking like that!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

yeah... i have about 1/4th of the psu done and 1/2 of the misc cables done. ran out of sleeve though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

after moving the ssd around a few times i think i finally am happy with the location. i had to make a mount for it but i think it turned out really nice. 

have a look see...

(oh and see my trimmed and sleeved power cable? )


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 17, 2010)

great job on the trimmed sata cable 

how hard was that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 17, 2010)

pretty easy really.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Customizing SATA OR MOLEX CABLES can help with wiring so much it's not even funny!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 18, 2010)

Looks very nice.  Reminds me a lot of the AC Ryan IDE cable I have for my DVD drives.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't wait to see this all finished. Fits, how much longer ya think before it's complete?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 18, 2010)

i'd say april-may


----------



## SAL36864 (Feb 19, 2010)

I must say the super top secret PWM controller is very impressive. Is the any more that you can reveal about it other than it controls 11+ fans, that require at least 150 watts?


----------



## overclocking101 (Feb 19, 2010)

fits I want your pwm fan controller!


----------



## t_ski (Feb 19, 2010)

Every time I see someone say that I think they're saying pwn'ed...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

i need some opinions here...

for pcie power to video cards which do you like best....

all the cables down the middle from psu to cards...








OR

ran behind mobo then to each card...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

cant you do it from underneath? and then up to the cards?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

i would say from the side ... it just would seem like to much clutter running them down the middle and all that ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> cant you do it from underneath? and then up to the cards?


i'd have to make all new cables. 12 wires in each cable x4. 



copenhagen69 said:


> i would say from the side ... it just would seem like to much clutter running them down the middle and all that ...



still would have to make new cable but theyd be shorter than if i went underneath the mobo tray. 


problem is... theres NO WHERE to hide stuff in this case.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

is there anyway to get a picture of the mobo.. or any mobo and a couple sata cables in the case ... just to get an idea ..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

have a look...

where they are now is about where they would be if i ran them in the first drawing.

cables are long enough right now to make it from top to bottom. if i ran them behind the mobo tray they'd need to be about 6-10" longer


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

that sucks man, woulda been nice though, but then it must be from the side i have to say, the other thing will look too messy imo


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

what about ...
run them parallel with the mobo down the side with some clips keeping them neat and together ... then just bring them out and connect to the video cards when they need to be...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> what about ...
> run them parallel with the mobo down the side with some clips keeping them neat and together ... then just bring them out and connect to the video cards when they need to be...



+1 on that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> what about ...
> run them parallel with the mobo down the side with some clips keeping them neat and together ... then just bring them out and connect to the video cards when they need to be...



last 3 cables arent long enough for that. clearance is an issue as well. 

the DP mobo in this case puts the mobo 2inches under the rad.

so if you look in the pic... the right ram slots.... from the end of them to the edge of the mobo will be under the rad with only 1.5in clearance. not enough for 24pin + 4 pcie cables

if i ran the cables behind the mobo tray and out from the side that would leave me more room.

see all the issues building crazy rigs brings up?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmmm that does make it an issue lol ...

to me it sounds like you are just gonna have to suck it up and add the extra 6-10" to the lengths then :/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

well keep in mind... you cant hide stuff anywhere in this thing...

heres what that looks like...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

IF you're going for extending the cables then i would way go underneath the board if you can, and ONLY if


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

lol ummmmmmmm

ill think about it for a bit haha


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 20, 2010)

A custom 8 pin extension on the modular plug which then branches off to each PCIe connection?

A rough ASCII txt sketch but it may give you the picture of what I am talking about

From PSU..........To existing modular connection
oooo----< >----oooo 
oooo----< >----oooo

That way you would only "see" 8 wires versus all ummm .... 48 "??"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

with the amount of current that the cards will draw thats really not a good idea. 

its not big deal making all new cables. just takes time.




i think i've actually combined a few ideas here into a new one.

cant describe it yet though.

new problem arises though.... ram will not clear the radiator 

i think i may have to either get a new front panel or space the mobo tray out the back 1/2" to make clearance room.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

whatever it takes, i'm sure you will find the optimal solution to this mess


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

k hows this look....


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 20, 2010)

i think that would be very nice, 

and then bundle all the wires nicely together when its all done and tha cards are in


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

hmmmm

ok ... if you install fans on the rad (or not) you could get screw in clips and have them clipped to run down the side of the rad all nice an neat .... if that makes sense


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

fans are already in place.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

Sniipe_dogg's rig.






not bad


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 20, 2010)

thats pretty damn amazing wire management with that one ... did you do that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 20, 2010)

thats sniipe_dogg's rig. 

someone told me to check out the rings he did. 

i posted the pic here to see what you guys think and so that i remember the idea. 

he does some pretty sweet builds.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 20, 2010)

I would try some kind if plexiglass wall going from the PSU then down the right side of the rad, the wires could then be ran behind the wall & come out were needed.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 20, 2010)

Ian's "FLOW" build is still the rig that makes my jaw drop everytime I see it, no matter how many times.  

FIT, I don't think the rings are a bad idea at all dude, I would give it a go if I were you.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats sniipe_dogg's rig.
> 
> *someone *told me to check out the rings he did.
> 
> ...



Gee, I wonder who that someone was...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

when are you going to get some more sleeving?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2010)

monday i'll have my 2nd order and the 3rd will be about 2 weeks. 

had to special order some stuff from MDPC-X.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Gee, I wonder who that someone was...



i knew it was either you or someone else i talk to alot. my mind is not rememberin things now that i have kids


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> monday i'll have my 2nd order and the 3rd will be about 2 weeks.
> 
> had to special order some stuff from MDPC-X.



very cool

cant wait to see those nasty PCI-E connectors wrapped


----------



## Wile E (Feb 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i knew it was either you or someone else i talk to alot. *my mind is not rememberin things now that i have kids*


Trust me, that never gets any better. lol.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2010)

i actually am switchin out the red ends for black. 

i also got some red sleeve for accent on a few cables. should look nice.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i actually am switchin out the red ends for black.
> 
> i also got some red sleeve for accent on a few cables. should look nice.




nice cant wait to see what you come up with on the 2 colors


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 21, 2010)

will just be a light touch on the cpu power cables.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Trust me, that never gets any better. lol.



I forget how old I am sometimes. I'm convinced God sent my oldest daughter to kill me.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 21, 2010)

Just torture


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i knew it was either you or someone else i talk to alot. my mind is not rememberin things now that i have kids





Wile E said:


> Trust me, that never gets any better. lol.



Very much true.  I can't even remember all the times I


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Very much true.  I can't even remember all the times I



forgot to finish sentances?  LOL  now i see all these people with kids commenting on how it kills their memory and mines bad enough already and i want kid...think that might need a little more thought


----------



## t_ski (Feb 22, 2010)

Must have, but I don't remember


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

todays the day for the 2nd round of sleeving ... right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

yes. soon as mailman gets here around 2-4pm cst


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

how much will you be able to sleeve with this stuff today?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

not a whole lot. prolly just finish up the non psu cables. im working on a harness for my fans right now. 

i should be able to finish up the fan harness and be able to show off the pwm controller today.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not a whole lot. prolly just finish up the non psu cables. im working on a harness for my fans right now.
> 
> i should be able to finish up the fan harness and be able to show off the pwm controller today.



very cool


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Feb 22, 2010)

If you are thinking of doing rings I wish you luck, while it does look nice and is necessary with bare wire technique, it is a bigger pain in the but than you can even imagine. Capricornslair.com is where I bought my (jewelry) rings, you can get ring size diameter charts through google

I made it harder for myself with unicolor wire but the fact of the matter is that in order to get a tight bundle you have to run each wire through each ring individually (I had to rewire the ring bundles for flow 8 times at 3-5 hours a go depending on the situation) and that doesn't count the time it took me to individually cut and crimp each wire to the correct length and pin rotation before assembling the harness. Lets just say I didn't sleep much/at all during the weeks of wiring the build .

Since you have already invested in sleeving I advise sticking with that. Braided sleeve holds a smooth curve better than bare wire and as such it is much more conducive to staying in nice neat bundles as long as the lengths are correct.

cheers,
-Ian


----------



## -FOG- (Feb 22, 2010)

looks very nice so far with pretty nice ideas, can't wait to see how it turns out, GL with this one


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 22, 2010)

is the stuff coming today going to be the red and black mixed sleeving or is the just all black?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 22, 2010)

black. its here. just working on something else for a bit. i'll get some pics up soon.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

heres some progress... im getting alot better at this.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 23, 2010)

Looks good Fit.  How are you removing them from the casing for sleeving? Or did you buy new casings as well?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

cut the old sleeving off with a knife. 

i use a heavily modified safety pin to remove the pins from the connectors.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i use a heavily modified safety pin to remove the pins from the connectors.



pic?

or is it top secret? 

i bought a wiring tool kit and it sucked ass ... i mean i could get everything out buuuuut the 24pin power connection ...i have know idea what thats about but for the life of me i can not get any connectors out of it. so my PSU is all wired nice EXCEPT that lol


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> cut the old sleeving off with a knife.
> 
> i use a heavily modified safety pin to remove the pins from the connectors.



Can you show me how?  I'd love to chip in on the group buy on Evga for some white, but dont want to buy the extra connectors.


Edit, that would make a great YT video.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

take this little guy....









and insert it in here... then pull the cable out...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

how hard are you pressing? same strength applied as all the other connectors?
i still dont get it lol i get everything else out perfect and easy ... but this is my kryptonite


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

you have to push the cable into the connector all the way up then push the tool in as far as it goes.

it hurts your fingers the first day but im used to it now. 

im sure the molex tool would be easier but its $22-25. 

you have to pull the wire sorta hard to get it out too.

the 24pin cable on my enermax is a fricken mess. theres more like 37 wires in it. its all tangled into itself and its proving to be a real PITA to untangle.

its not hard... just time consuming.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

thats what i got ... 

i will have to try it again i guess :/


----------



## t_ski (Feb 23, 2010)

Fits tool should be the same as the on on your right in the pic above, maybe the one on the left, too.  I have the same kit, but TBH I've only used the second one from the left


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

i have some good stuff to show you today.....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

yep i am ready


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

if it s what i think it is, then i'm pretty exited


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

nah it may not be THAT... if youre thinking what im thinking you are. i WISH THAT was here. 


PWM fan control pt1...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

oh snap. i got all exited over......yeah.....

what is that btw? fan controll thingies?


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

I think fits is making his own fan controller since his last one died XD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

pantherx12 said:


> I think fits is making his own fan controller since his last one died XD



haha!

yeah i killed the last one trying to get this to work. 

almost killed another one today. 

fan controllers designed for PCs arent heavy duty enough for the fans im using. 

now dont take it wrong... these fans wont be loud... but they CAN BE. 

they are 24v 140mm 600cfm delta's but im running them at 12v with PWM control at about 15% their "normal" speed. 

luckily the fans have a built in PWM circuit. they just require an incoming voltage to control the frequency of the PWM signal it produces. 

after chatting with a delta engineer about how these fans are supposed to be run i figured out how to control them properly. 

this explains it...






keep in mind though.... this ONLY works on these fans because they were designed to work this way. these are a custom run of deltas made specifically for 1 model of dell servers. less than 1000 of these fans exist. they DO however have other similar models that run on the same concept.


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Nicely done 

Always good getting ideas from the source them self


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

i gotta thank w1zzard though. 

we spent the past week off and on figurin this out.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

they dont call him the W1z for nothing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Duffman (Feb 23, 2010)

holy graphix cards batman!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

still need 1 more.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

what series of cards are those? ... sorry if i missed it in the previous 24 pages


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

lol....

just GTX260 55nm cards.

these are the newest revision ones. 

basically a gtx275 card with a 260 core. 

need to find another one.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

ah very nice!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

isnt 3way sli max for gtx-260's? or isnt there any max? i thought it was only the classified gtx-285 that would work in 4way sli?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

yeah but what about F@H or TRI-SLI + Physx?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

oh yeah, i'm a gamer so i was thinking at games, but yeah if you use the last for F@H og pissix then that should be good, but no matter what it would most def look freakin awesome, and those gtx-260s are cheap bang for the buck imo


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 23, 2010)

ya the 260s are real nice for the price


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 23, 2010)

Why only 3 sli max?

Confusing!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 23, 2010)

dont really know 

http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_gtx_260_us.html

under specifications it says 2-3way


----------



## Vagike (Feb 23, 2010)

Subscribed!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 23, 2010)

front back on for now...


----------



## pantherx12 (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm surprised MM didn't have a central hollow separator to route cables and such like though.

Still looks great though XD


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2010)

whaaaaaa that would drive me insane! ... are you gonna leave that there? Blue line is an idea to help clean that up ... if there is room..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)

well im getting a new mobo tray that allows proper mounting for the evga DP mobo. it will go from front to back and almost touch. then it will be easier to hide wiring on this side at least. im working on something decorative for the other side.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> [url]http://img687.imageshack.us/img687/7768/img0161to.jpg[/URL]
> 
> whaaaaaa that would drive me insane! ... are you gonna leave that there? Blue line is an idea to help clean that up ... if there is room..



its just loosely ran for now. 

once i get the new board in there that and 4 other cables wont be out there like that. you wont even notice them due to the location.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 24, 2010)

ah ok ... very cool 

cant wait to see that


----------



## Duffman (Feb 24, 2010)

insane.  will the mobo support all those?  Weight wise?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)

yep. no problem. mobo has 16 screws holding it to the tray and tray has support as well.


----------



## Movieman (Feb 24, 2010)

Would look better if it had a dualie in it but there's no accounting for taste!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)

yeah im workin on it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)




----------



## Clement (Feb 25, 2010)

Are you going to run Linux or BSD on this box??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 25, 2010)

might run linux but not sure. 

its going to be a bench and game machine before anything else. 

might run linux if i can figure out how to get F@H multi gpu and WCG running.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 25, 2010)

lmao ... nice gaming rig

you sir, in one sentence, have made me jealous


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2010)

my buddy dave got one of these.. 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=246135


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 26, 2010)

sexy motherboard !


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

you basterd so you got it now? for testing or bought it?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 26, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you basterd so you got it now? for testing or bought it?



Its a press release 

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=246135

might want to start linking sources fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2010)

not mine. a friends.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 26, 2010)

I was about to point out that for a new board it looked pretty damn worn.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Its a press release
> 
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=246135
> 
> might want to start linking sources fits



i was grabbin the link when you posted


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 26, 2010)

idc whos board it is, that is EFFIN nice^^


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I was about to point out that for a new board it looked pretty damn worn.



not worn... thats a protective film on the heatsink.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 26, 2010)

that thing looks huuuuuuuuuuuuuuge


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Dave is the man


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 27, 2010)

is the board installed yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2010)

i said it wasnt mine. lol


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Feb 27, 2010)

6 x PCI-E slots makes my old M2N-SLI Deluxe feel extremely inadequate.  Very nice mobo, but that color scheme does not work for me.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Feb 27, 2010)

that board is fricking cool...
wish had one of those tho...

but evga is nowhere to be found here..


----------



## copenhagen69 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i said it wasnt mine. lol



i know that ... i thought you borrowed it from him 

whoopsy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2010)

mornin guys!

got to thinking....

anyone think adding another rad to the loop would be a bad idea?

i want to add a GTS120 to the back panel to split up the mobo and cpu blocks. 

think i'll benefit from it any?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

maybe, or maybe not, might keep the rig a tad cooler to have a rad between the cpus and chipsets?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

FIT, also think about the extra clutter.  Think it's worth it.  maybe you can do a layout in MS Paint or something?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2010)

something like this....







without knowing what the mobo block will look like im not 100% sure it will look like this though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

will the mb block be custom made?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2010)

EK will make one.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Feb 27, 2010)

sweet, i'll bet its gonne be HUGE


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 27, 2010)

Maybe I'm still a bit drunk from last night, but seems worth it to me Steve.  Of course, depending what the block looks like.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 27, 2010)

help me find a cheap hwlabs gts120 rad and delta 120x25mm fan


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

found. 

found a psu too. 

just need a 4th 260 now and im set. 

hope the mobo comes sooner than later.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 2, 2010)

I will keep an eye out for a 260~
What is your price range again?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

130 or lower


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

saw a 260 under crunchers helping crunchers thread for that amount


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

has to be a evga 55nm 1255-AR rev2


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

damn, but yeah, anything else would not look good


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> found.
> 
> found a psu too.
> 
> ...



what kinda PSU did you get?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

another enermax revo 1050


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

very nice ... what will this one power?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

well cpus and mobo need one psu 

and 

video cards, hdd, dvd, fans etc on the 2nd.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2010)

so its a total of 2100 watts on that single PC???

where did you get those delta fans fits???
the egg???
or else??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2010)

deltas are special order only.... the ones i have anyway. 

keeep in mind...

my deltas use ~80 watts of power 

2x 6core cpus @ 4.4ghz use ~650 watts

each vid card needs ~180 watts

just need to take proper precautions to ensure good power delivery.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 2, 2010)

better too much than too little


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome job thus far.  Can't wait to see the grand finale!


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 2, 2010)

80 watts each or in total??


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> deltas are special order only.... the ones i have anyway.
> 
> keeep in mind...
> 
> ...



love that power bill i bet


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> 80 watts each or in total??



~80watts total for all 10. 

not bad when you consider they are spec'd 24v 2.3a 

im running them at 12v with PWM control to make them highly efficient.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2010)

guys.. this video shows almost exactly how my deltas run under PWM control. this is a different model fan but uses the same design. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmDGPFLoPwc&feature=related


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> guys.. this video shows almost exactly how my deltas run under PWM control. this is a different model fan but uses the same design.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmDGPFLoPwc&feature=related



I know what you mean fits! those things are loud! i have the 256CFM delta fan running on my single rad @ 5v

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=927TEqvthFY


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2010)

here ya go.... 

info on the w555


----------



## Inioch (Mar 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> here ya go....
> 
> info on the w555



Nice, very nice. Not too many restrictions on anything.
But those power numbers made me wtf, almost 1,400w from socket at max!
These boards really are for those of you who want the best of everything and are willing to pay for it.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

well, 2 cpus, and 4 285s, then 1400w aint really that much imo


----------



## Inioch (Mar 3, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well, 2 cpus, and 4 285s, then 1400w aint really that much imo



It's not, I know. But it is still a hefty amount of juice pulled from the wall. Not for people who have to argue with a girlfriend over the 60w that a htpc pulls


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 3, 2010)

ROFl, too right.

i guess you would need some 3-400v powerplug thing to get enough amps throught the wallplug? i know that there is a 1400w psu with 2 different power cables, one for regular 1200w use with regular wall plug and then its got a thick power cable if you wanna use the 1400w


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

^^^


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

with something that uses this much wattage ... how do you keep it safe?

i am talking like UPS style safe for power outages and things like that .... Id be pissed it something got fried after spending all that money ...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> with something that uses this much wattage ... how do you keep it safe?
> 
> i am talking like UPS style safe for power outages and things like that .... Id be pissed it something got fried after spending all that money ...



That's a pretty interesting question


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

well i run a power conditioner and SUPER THICK psu cables for the bench rig.... which this will be the bench rig.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i run a power conditioner and SUPER THICK psu cables for the bench rig.... which this will be the bench rig.



 I can't wait for this thing to run with all the hardware it's supposed to be finished up with.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i run a power conditioner and SUPER THICK psu cables for the bench rig.... which this will be the bench rig.



ok i am unfamiliar with the power conditioner so i did some quick reading ...

basically it provides a steady amount of voltage without little drops or raises and it stops the huge surge of electricity that would fry something ..... am I close?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

yep. 

lets say there was a HUGE sag in power... usually this is called a "brown out"

my pc's act like nothing happened. 

same goes with lightning strike or power surge. 

it will shut down if it needs to in the event of too much voltage variance. 

hasnt happened yet though.

i've had my PC run non stop through some really bad storms and havent killed a thing. 

http://www.furmansound.com/product.php?div=01&id=P-2400IT


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

That looks like some heavy duty stuff FIT.  Good though, you do want to keep a rig of that value well protected dude.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

yep 

the furmans worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yep
> 
> the furmans worth its weight in gold.



I'll have to look into something like this.  With all those sockets, I can hook up both of my rigs to it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

dont look at the price on that model. you'll die 

i got mine from a tradeshow CHEAP


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yep.
> 
> lets say there was a HUGE sag in power... usually this is called a "brown out"
> 
> ...



If this machine gets struck by lighting it will take him Back To the Future!  







1.21 GIGAWATTS!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont look at the price on that model. you'll die
> 
> i got mine from a tradeshow CHEAP



I haven't looked at the price yet LOL.  Thank god


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> dont look at the price on that model. you'll die
> 
> i got mine from a tradeshow CHEAP



i did and about spit up my water :shadedshu


do they make any decent priced models lol


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2010)

Furman are well respected in the audio industry. Alot of studios run on their boxes.
So if they are trusting millions of dollars of gear to them, it's a good box to have.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 4, 2010)

.....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> Furman are well respected in the audio industry. Alot of studios run on their boxes.
> So if they are trusting millions of dollars of gear to them, it's a good box to have.



true ... but i am not running millions of dollars in gear


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 4, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> true ... but i am not running millions of dollars in gear



True. I couldn't justify the cost myself, but for Fits, it just seems so appropriate.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> True. I couldn't justify the cost myself, but for Fits, it just seems so appropriate.



lol ... i cant disagree with that 

I wonder if they make something around the $100-150 range that is not just a complete POS


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

furman has all sorts of power conditioners. 100 and up.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> furman has all sorts of power conditioners. 100 and up.



but would they outperform, say a $150 APC UPS?

I guess my question is ...

if i had $150 or so ... something around that range ... would I be better served with a UPS knowing it could handle the wattage of my setup or would I be better served with a power conditioner ...

oooooooooooor at this level are they pretty much the same?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

they are 2 different things completely. 

a conditioner only conditions power. keeping the ripple down and voltage constant. 

UPS does something similar to that but provides battery backup so that your pc can shut down correctly in case of power loss. 

an UPS that would run my rig long enough to shut down would cost 5arms and 3 legs.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

so you are not worried about your computer being shut off when the power goes out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

it only runs a few hours a day if that. sometimes only a few hours a week.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it only runs a few hours a day if that. sometimes only a few hours a week.



ooooh ok ... so then that is really not an issue then 


ok last question ... i hope on this 

if you actually ran that setup more than that ... say it was a rig that was on 12 hours a day every day ... would you set up anything different? Or would you just be aware of bad weather and shut it off during those times?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

weather has never been an issue for me. 

really... you shouldnt worry so much about it.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 4, 2010)

i think it's about the power bill, i run my work system 24/7 but it doesn't draw a boatload of power.

i'm not sure of the fit megarig, but once it is operational it will be interesting to see the monthly on that rig......

keep it rocking~`1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

im trying to figure out a new SSD to get. 

i think i'll wait for a sandforce drive though. 

this drive would do nicely... Mushkin Calypso


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 4, 2010)

man those are gonna be kliller , cutting all those microseconds on access and write times just makes this beast stronger.... Top Notch!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 4, 2010)

got the 120mm rad in today...

i've never had a rad this small. its thinner than i thought it would be. i like it though. 

HWlabs rocks.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 4, 2010)

ya it is pretty thin ... ah well they make good stuff 

what will that be cooling?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Sleeving looks great dude


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 5, 2010)

will it cools the chipset or else???
that looks small and cute...
lol
power conditioner is sorta like the stavolt or stabilizer right??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 5, 2010)

sold my gainstowns this morning. 

and i decided not to use low multi'd 6cores

picked up a pair of xeon x5677's 

27x multi'd 32nm quads

should be able to run 5ghz on this bad boy 



cant wait!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Should be interesting to see how those chips confirm


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 5, 2010)

you're nuts


----------



## TheShad0W (Mar 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im trying to figure out a new SSD to get.
> 
> i think i'll wait for a sandforce drive though.
> 
> this drive would do nicely... Mushkin Calypso



Considered the Crucial C300?
http://www.cclonline.com/product-in...d=741&manufacturer_id=0&tid=ctfddac256mag-1g1

Rated read speed of 355MB/s and Write speed of 215MB/s, not bad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes... yes I have. 

If it was in the $300 range it would be in my machine right now. It still might make it in there though.......


----------



## TheShad0W (Mar 9, 2010)

Well there is the 128GB one for $480 on newegg... still over budget but not $800 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...348&cm_re=Crucial_C300-_-20-148-348-_-Product


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

love the CPU choice! 

hows the wiring coming? anything new?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

yes.........


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

you see it?






more in a min


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 10, 2010)

You pick this up yet ?





source :
http://www.overclock.net/hardware-news/685664-mountainmods-evga-classified-sr-2-case.html


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

talked to ben about it the other day ya.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

definitely going to have to get rid of the 24pin...


----------



## zithe (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww, PSUs are top mounted. XD!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

very nice pics! 

that mobo tray looks sweet ... do they actually sell those?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

they will be selling them soon. march 19th.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> they will be selling them soon. march 19th.



ah very nice!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

swapped the 2 psus.

i think i've got this figured out.... or starting to at the least. 

psu 1 will be for mobo and cpus as well as anything mobo related. 

psu 2 will be for gpus, fans, hdd, dvd, and accessories. 

as pictured.... psu 1 is on bottom.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 10, 2010)

nice!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

that wiring looks great!

whats the wattage on those PSUs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Both rated 1050watts.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Both rated 1050watts.



oh ok ... very nice!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

are you gonna cut the other 24pin off and wire them together?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> are you gonna cut the other 24pin off and wire them together?



most likely. 

only thing that wires them together is the green wire from the 24pin as well as a common ground. 



Ben from Mountainmods shipped my mobo tray this morning 

more news in a bit.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> only thing that wires them together is the green wire from the 24pin as well as a common ground.
> 
> ...



so with wiring them together will make them act like 1 PSU right? ... as far as starting up at the same time ....

very sweet ... any idea when you will get that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> most likely.
> 
> only thing that wires them together is the green wire from the 24pin as well as a common ground.
> 
> ...



sounds good, gonna be lookin sweet


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 10, 2010)

Why the modding?

I've used a second psu to power a graphics card once and simply turning on the the system made the other psu turn on even though the only thing connected was the 6 pin pci-e power cable to the graphics card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

this is somewhat of show build. there is nowhere to hide wiring and having an excess 24pin cable laying in the case would look dumb.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

Got word that mushkin is sending me 6x2gb of ridgebacks for my build. 

and possibly something else i REALLY wanted. 

going to keep that a surprise though 

a *BIG* thanks to Mushkin!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

mmmmh SSD perhaps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> mmmmh SSD perhaps?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

what speed and cl is those mems?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.mushkin.com/Memory/Ridgeback/998826.aspx


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 10, 2010)

sweet mother, thats some nice mems you will be getting


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> sweet mother, thats some nice mems you will be getting



+1

you lucky SOB haha


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> this is somewhat of show build. there is nowhere to hide wiring and having an excess 24pin cable laying in the case would look dumb.





Ahh fair enough, just thought it was getting a little over complicated 

I only read this page actually what is second psu powering?


As maybe you could hack off the cables you don't need and just power one card with it if its for powering the loop/fans etc


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

psu 1 will be for mobo and cpus as well as anything mobo related.

psu 2 will be for gpus, fans, hdd, dvd, and accessories.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

have not seen anything .. but did you ever find the 4th video card?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2010)

not yet. still lookin


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> psu 1 will be for mobo and cpus as well as anything mobo related.
> 
> psu 2 will be for gpus, fans, hdd, dvd, and accessories.



Then he could just try what I said, just having the second psu plugged into the cards and powering on the mobo should turn on the other psu.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

show us the cpus FITS, i'm sure you are allowed to do so now?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2010)

they dont look any different than regular cpus. 

i really shouldnt show them... not till the NDA is up at least.... or i would. 

i'll have some good pics here in a bit. sleeving should arrive this afternoon


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

when does NDA get lifted?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2010)

16th


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 11, 2010)

Isn't that the same day they actually come out?

never understood having NDAs up that far to the release date.

a bit of early information is good stuff.


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 11, 2010)

i guess that this system is going to be the gold standard that all other systems will be 
measured against, i can't even imagine how much time and money it's taken you to get this
done, it's sweet to actually see someone we know rock the house with such a radical build.
keep the love coming!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 11, 2010)

i think he gets MANY things sponsored, but it must still be expensive


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 11, 2010)

Only thing I know that he has gotten no charge to him thus far is the case, everything else has been bought or traded for.  I am sure he can be specific as to what was acquired how.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 11, 2010)

by time i get mobo here i'll have spent only $2670

eyecandy...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 11, 2010)

ooooo that red is going to look amazing mixed in with the black ...


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 11, 2010)

omg you got your sleeve already?? thats all you got? your gonna need more fits i think you know that. just got 70ft MDPCx from you know who, and 80ft sidewinder sleave I went for the big to little look and molex and sata cables will look different than the pci-e and 24pin


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> omg you got your sleeve already?? thats all you got? your gonna need more fits i think you know that. just got 70ft MDPCx from you know who, and 80ft sidewinder sleave I went for the big to little look and molex and sata cables will look different than the pci-e and 24pin



interesting ... got a pic of the big to little look? im curious what you mean by that ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 12, 2010)

i got 30meters black and 20meter red. 

thats A LOT more than you think.


----------



## xrealm20 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> by time i get mobo here i'll have spent only $2670
> 
> eyecandy...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34114&stc=1&d=1268348144



Amazing that you can build a beast like that for such an incredable price fits!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i got 30meters black and 20meter red.
> 
> thats A LOT more than you think.



i thought 60 yards of painters tape was good for my tech station ... hell it only wrapped 1 color 


but the wires are not as big as my tech station


----------



## t_ski (Mar 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Got word that mushkin is sending me 6x2gb of ridgebacks for my build.
> 
> and possibly something else i REALLY wanted.
> 
> ...



Hmmmm.....

http://www.fudzilla.com/content/view/18054/67/


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 12, 2010)

when my psu is finished ill post  thread to show yall dont wanna till its dont though it looks crap right now. not tryin to thread hyjack. wow theres that much in that little tiny roll?? thats crazy


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 12, 2010)

looking good, looking good!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

that is a job well done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)

think i need more red?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> think i need more red?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/IMG_0238.jpg



I think so.  Maybe do 3 black and 3 red?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

i would of liked to see 1 or 2 red in the 24pin ... the 1 red in the is not bad ... just mix it spot up with the others i think it should look good


----------



## strick94u (Mar 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100313/IMG_0237.jpg



That is beautiful wireing period


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 14, 2010)

I like the red! it will look amazing once its done


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i would of liked to see 1 or 2 red in the 24pin ... the 1 red in the is not bad ... just mix it spot up with the others i think it should look good



90% of the 24pin will be hidden.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 90% of the 24pin will be hidden.



ooooh ... well then haha did not know that


----------



## HammerON (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a few with red would look really cool!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 14, 2010)

drool


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 14, 2010)

ya that looks amazing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 14, 2010)

one more before bed...


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks awesome man! Keep it up!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

alright... you guys talked me into it.

more red


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

nicely done


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> alright... you guys talked me into it.
> 
> more red
> 
> ...



looks like crap :shadedshu


jk man, it looks awesome, but still a long way to go i can see, good luck


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

im not sure how to explain this but its in my mind.

i want to make an easy way to manage the wires up top of the mobo tray seeing how they seem to wanna get cluttered. 

i want to make this looking thingermajigger to mount to the top of the mobo tray...






what you think?

the cables will just sit in the slots and be guided in the right direction. 

perhaps i could make a few of these to manage the wiring inside the entire case.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not sure how to explain this but its in my mind.
> 
> i want to make an easy way to manage the wires up top of the mobo tray seeing how they seem to wanna get cluttered.
> 
> ...



I noticed that those thingermajiggers are good if you use them correctly.  IF used wrong they can look bad.  so depending on where you place them and it can look good and help out a lot in the CM.   Good luck.


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im not sure how to explain this but its in my mind.
> 
> i want to make an easy way to manage the wires up top of the mobo tray seeing how they seem to wanna get cluttered.
> 
> ...



You mean like this? http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=318&cl_index=2&sc_index=10&ss_index=93


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

got a box from mushkin this morning


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> You mean like this? http://www.lian-li.com/v2/en/product/product06.php?pr_index=318&cl_index=2&sc_index=10&ss_index=93



ya those work pretty well



Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34220&stc=1&d=1268663725






very nice


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 15, 2010)

beautiful RAM!


----------



## MushkinSean (Mar 15, 2010)

That's some sweet looking memory! If I do say so myself 

Can't wait to see this beast come to life!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

MushkinSean said:


> That's some sweet looking memory! If I do say so myself
> 
> Can't wait to see this beast come to life!



im loving it already. thanks!

soon as i get the board here and setup i'll have some numbers to show. 



i must say... excellent packaging.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

im assuming 12Gbs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> im assuming 12Gbs?



yep.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im loving it already. thanks!
> 
> soon as i get the board here and setup i'll have some numbers to show.
> 
> ...



looks like a dominator package in nvidia green,very nice, but i prefer hermetically sealed ballistix,which are also protected by a sturdy cardbox. has its advantages
which chips do the ridgebacks use?


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

what's the < < < < < at the bottom.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 15, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> what's the < < < < < at the bottom.



look at the spreaders fin design, from atop


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> look at the spreaders fin design, from atop



i'll grab a pic in a bit. my battery is charging.


----------



## epicfail (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34220&stc=1&d=1268663725



nice ram

and g15 ftw


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

once the camera gets charged up all the way i'll take good pics.

but heres some for now...

compared to redlines


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

thats hawt


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 15, 2010)

lol, awesome


----------



## t_ski (Mar 15, 2010)

No SSD yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

not yet.

no big deal though. im super happy with the ram.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

very nice pics!
cant wait to see them in action


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

added some red to the sata too...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> added some red to the sata too...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34224&stc=1&d=1268684599



now that looks really nice! 

you keep this up and you will have black accents instead of red ones


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 15, 2010)

Great job on the SATA Cable FIT


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 15, 2010)

working on an idea to hide excess cabling


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 15, 2010)

That looks awesome, but run diagnol black and red stripes


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 16, 2010)

nice!s that a psu shroud?? looks sweet! nice kob on the sleeve fit its so damn tedious but worth it in the end!


----------



## Crys1s_Gam3r (Mar 16, 2010)

Just the right balance of red and black sleeving, IMO. Great job!


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> working on an idea to hide excess cabling
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34228&stc=1&d=1268692712
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34229&stc=1&d=1268692712



will you be painting that? so far yellow does not seem to match anything else in the case lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

yeah... black.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah... black.



haha ok just checking 

sweet idea though


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 16, 2010)

thats better than a sweet idea thats an awesome idea. thinking about making one for my rocketfish cuz realy there is nowhere to hide cables in this sucker


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

new dinner table?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

lol

but dang, it must heavy?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34236&stc=1&d=1268752565



i thought it was going to have a logo?

either way that thing great!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

now you can see my clearance issues...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

isnt it a little flimsy? looks like it needs a support thing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

its really sturdy. it has some support but i dont have the bracket on it yet.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

hmm okay, it just look a bit off.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 16, 2010)

is the mobo tray crushing the bottom tube?


----------



## Binge (Mar 16, 2010)

Are the drive bays causing issues?  Fantastic setup so far.  This is a monster.  Who else thinks of a bong every time they see the size of that res?  Can you say illadelph?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> is the mobo tray crushing the bottom tube?



no. its barely touching it. 



Binge said:


> Are the drive bays causing issues?  Fantastic setup so far.  This is a monster.  Who else thinks of a bong every time they see the size of that res?  Can you say illadelph?



no.. rad + mobo + ram is the clearance issue. it will be close.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

might have to make this out of alu or something.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

if you could do a alu box for the 2 psu's and then drill holes like this?

but i dont know if that would be TO MUCH work?


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Its time to hit the buy button lol

http://www.evga.com/products/moreinfo.asp?pn=270-WS-W555-A1


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

thats actually not a bad price imo, the 4way classy costs 600+USD in denmark, then i would rather get one of these instead


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> thats actually not a bad price imo, the 4way classy costs 600+USD in denmark, then i would rather get one of these instead



I'm checking for the step up on my 4-way


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 16, 2010)

isnt it only within 90days? 

dont know when you bought it of cause


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

you cant stepup to boards like this. i've asked already.


----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> isnt it only within 90days?
> 
> dont know when you bought it of cause



Its only been a month


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

1st post updated.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

so you got your GTX480's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> so you got your GTX480's



wha?

no. 

didnt say i was getting any yet.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 16, 2010)

you said



Fitseries3 said:


> 1st post updated.




And last time i checked 1st post it said 

Things to buy

4 x gtx 480

but okay. what did you update?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

it hadnt been updated in a while.

i took those off because i decided to wait for the dual gpu cards.... but that was a while back.


----------



## boulard83 (Mar 16, 2010)

WOW  


great job, waiting for more


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey Fits, what do you reckon the total money spent will be after you buy all your parts excluding the sponsored stuff?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

i think i figured about $2780

thats like 1/5th of retail though


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i think i figured about $2780
> 
> thats like 1/5th of retail though



Atta boy!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 16, 2010)

for someone who bought it all retail price........

evga SR-2 mobo - $600
2x x5677's - $3400
2x enermax revolution 1050watt psu - $520
2x hwlabs 560gtx rads - $380
1x hwlabs 280gtx rad - $90
10x delta FFB1424SHG - $460
2x EK Supreme LT acetal - $90
2x SST Ultradrive GX 64gb SSDs - $380
CUSTOM MountainMods Ascension Crystal Ship CYO - $670
6x2gb Mushkin Redline Ascent 1600mhz DDR3 - $520
6x2gb Mushkin Ridgeback 1600mhz DDR3 - $500
4x EVGA GTX260's - $640
LiteOn BDrom/Dvd/cd-rw - $80
EK250 Res - $50
16x Bitspower Fatboys in Black - $42
Meanwell S-150-24 - $45
Iwaki RD30 - $240
sleeving - $145
other misc - $200

Total = $9232

and that doesn't include shipping on anything.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> evga SR-2 mobo - $600
> 2x x5677's - $3400
> 2x enermax revolution 1050watt psu - $520
> 2x hwlabs 560gtx rads - $380
> ...



 *gets knocked out, by massive energetic wave*
a Monster was born!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 17, 2010)

Binge said:


> Are the drive bays causing issues?  Fantastic setup so far.  This is a monster.  *Who else thinks of a bong every time they see the size of that res?*  Can you say illadelph?



Here's a bongish res:


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> for someone who bought it all retail price........
> 
> evga SR-2 mobo - $600
> 2x x5677's - $3400
> ...



Haha thats about like you to get it soo much cheaper.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

nice nice ... have you settled on the material to make it?
what about a mirrored black finish plexiglass?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

prolly use clear plexy thats thicker than what i used here. then paint it black.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> prolly use clear plexy thats thicker than what i used here. then paint it black.



hmmm ive never painted plexi before ... does it hold nicely?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

use plasticoat or fusion


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> use plasticoat or fusion



interesting 

it turns out just as nice as the precolored sheets?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

not exactly. 

its nice to paint it from the back though. then you get a really nice supergloss finish


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

ah ok ... that does sound pretty nice then

cant wait to see it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

amongst the middle of this rig comming to a completion...

my main rig is going to be revamped over the next few weeks. 

i got some really exciting things for it


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> amongst the middle of this rig comming to a completion...
> 
> my main rig is going to be revamped over the next few weeks.
> 
> i got some really exciting things for it



very nice ... take lots of pics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

prolly start a new thread for that one.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> prolly start a new thread for that one.



heh another thread destined for 40 plus pages?


cant wait


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

ever had $5000 in cpus on your desk?






http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q3/Q3V5.html


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ever had $5000 in cpus on your desk?
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34264&stc=1&d=1268835778
> 
> http://www.cpu-world.com/sspec/Q3/Q3V5.html



LMAO ... nice nice 

whats the 3rd one for?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

someone else.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

thats cool ...

you just turned that into a very expensive desk


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> someone else.



Me?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

naw, its me, Fits just dont know it yet


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm already scheduled for the surgery to remove one of my kidneys to sell on the black market to pay for it...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

well i robbed the national bank and sold my house, how bout dat


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> well i robbed the national bank and sold my house, how bout dat



you must be a terrible bank robber if you still had to sell your house after robbing a bank


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2010)

I already stole all three, should be in the F/S forum soon.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 17, 2010)

BASTARDS!!!! 

(jk)


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> you must be a terrible bank robber if you still had to sell your house after robbing a bank



well i never got past security but woulda been a good story 

but i did sell my house 



johnnyfiive said:


> I already stole all three, should be in the F/S forum soon.



DAMN YOU

now im homeless because of you


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 17, 2010)

Thats it, I'm calling the army.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thats it, I'm calling the army.
> 
> http://www.johnny-five.com/images/sc/scenes/5robots.jpg



ah shit ...  :shadedshu


----------



## King Wookie (Mar 17, 2010)

johnnyfiive said:


> Thats it, I'm calling the army.
> 
> http://www.johnny-five.com/images/sc/scenes/5robots.jpg



How long have you been waiting to use that?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> How long have you been waiting to use that?



ROFL


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

King Wookie said:


> How long have you been waiting to use that?



my guess would be years


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

i offered the chips to all of you and no one paid. 

only one guy got one. 

goes by Binge

EDIT:

if you knew what we paid for these you'd go out back and shoot yourself for not getting one from me.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

you didn't offer it to me :0


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

freaksavior said:


> you didn't offer it to me :0



i posted the offer in my deals thread. the offer was good for 2 weeks.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i posted the offer in my deals thread. the offer was good for 2 weeks.



ya i missed that :/

what did they go for?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

5000/3 = 1666$ so about that i guess?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> 5000/3 = 1666$ so about that i guess?



thats listed price isnt it? ... not much of a deal ....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

....


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> I love you cope



why thank you fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

any of you going to be on the net for the next few hours and can do me a favor?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

depends on what it is?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

needs to be someone in the USA. 

i need someone to watch evga.com and let me know immediately when the board is available to buy. call or txt me.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

bummer, but i thought it was for sale now? since they put the price tag on it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

http://www.evga.com/products/moreIn...rboard Family&series=Intel 5520 Series Family

says "notify when available"


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

oh snap, didnt see that


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

I have it set fits. It'll be on my celly whenever it happens.


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 17, 2010)

im sure i'll be on for a while, i got it setup to auto refresh, if i see it change, i'll call you also.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 17, 2010)

just looked closer, 

its crazy that board 

3x6pins
2x8pins and 1 24pin


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

no email yet ... back to the garage i go


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

i guess you dont really need me anymore, i could get the email sent to my phone and txt you whenever but if cope does it all good then


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

epicfail said:


> i guess you dont really need me anymore, i could get the email sent to my phone and txt you whenever but if cope does it all good then



i think its a group effort with a few of us trying to help out 

so the more the merrier


----------



## epicfail (Mar 17, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> i think its a group effort with a few of us trying to help out
> 
> so the more the merrier




weres the number then


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 17, 2010)

yea when is that boaRD GONNA BE AVAILAble


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 17, 2010)

still no emails ... they are teasing you fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 17, 2010)

i wouldnt be surprised if it wasnt until next week or maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## Sinsear (Mar 18, 2010)

Less than a month to go until the SR2 is released....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2010)

i'll have it sooner than that.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 18, 2010)

man wtf you should have it now damnit!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2010)

workin on it still


----------



## Crys1s_Gam3r (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good Fits. Just gotta get a cover over the cables going into the box. Still looks


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 18, 2010)

ya that black is going to look GREAT in there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 18, 2010)

3.6 @ .94v? haha this has the makings of a monster overclocker!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 18, 2010)

not OCed.....

3.6ghz stock.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not OCed.....
> 
> 3.6ghz stock.



well i know ... but thats pretty low vcore for that high


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1048035.png



4ghz with 1.1?


----------



## dark2099 (Mar 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> 4ghz with 1.1?



id say with people doing 1.2v for 4ghz on some really good D0 chips, 1.1 on that chip will probably get ya more that just 4ghz


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 19, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> id say with people doing 1.2v for 4ghz on some really good D0 chips, 1.1 on that chip will probably get ya more that just 4ghz



i wanna see 5ghz on air, come on! damn, these things seem to clock like hell,if thats right!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Mar 19, 2010)

So Fits you still holding out for Fermi? Just asking. Not trying to start shit.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

the PSU area looks really neat like that FIT 


That clock on the CPU is also sick for that voltage.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

TheMailMan78 said:


> So Fits you still holding out for Fermi? Just asking. Not trying to start shit.



waiting till Q3 for dual gpu cards.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> i wanna see 5ghz on air, come on! damn, these things seem to clock like hell,if thats right!



these are 32nm chips. dont know if anyone noticed that yet.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> these are 32nm chips. dont know if anyone noticed that yet.



I honestly missed that detail


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 19, 2010)

I noticed it, but I already knew


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 19, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> I noticed it, but I already knew



+1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

im tellin ya guys...

these chips are going to KILL. 

just need the board already. 

if anyone wants to loan me an x58 i'll happily show you some 5ghz on air.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

*this is an open invatation to anyone who wants to come over and OC these chips with me.


just need you to bring your x58 with most recent bios.

if you want to bring some VID cards too thats great. 

PM for details.*


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> *this is an open invatation to anyone who wants to come over and OC these chips with me.
> 
> 
> just need you to bring your x58 with most recent bios.
> ...



That would be tits, you wanna come to Florida?  

If I was local I'd be there.


----------



## Movieman (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> *this is an open invatation to anyone who wants to come over and OC these chips with me.
> 
> 
> just need you to bring your x58 with most recent bios.
> ...


WOW! can I come over?
I've never seen X5677 32nm cpu's!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

kansas city area


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

Movieman said:


> WOW! can I come over?
> I've never seen X5677 32nm cpu's!







youre welcome anytime.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> youre welcome anytime.



Dave has arrived


----------



## Movieman (Mar 19, 2010)

You see the suggested retail on those X5677's?
$1663.00 each!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)

heya dave.. can you show us how well your machine crunches?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> heya dave.. can you show us how well your machine crunches?



nooooooooooooooooooo!!!!  I just got a $2500 loan to spend on fixing and painting my car, why why why.  If he shows, I will probably end up bribing someone for that setup.  It's not out on sale yet right?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 19, 2010)

do it CP you know you want to


----------



## Movieman (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> heya dave.. can you show us how well your machine crunches?



app 100,000PPD in WCG and here's a Cinebench shot you won't beleive!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> do it CP you know you want to



I do want to, but I can't 



Movieman said:


> app 100,000PPD in WCG and here's a Cinebench shot you won't beleive!
> [url]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/7393/cb11.jpg[/URL]



So good makes me wanna slap my mama.


----------



## Movieman (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> I do want to, but I can't
> 
> 
> 
> So good makes me wanna slap my mama.



Machine is app $7000.00+ in parts the way it sits retail pricing.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Movieman said:


> Machine is app $7000.00+ in parts the way it sits retail pricing.



Yeah what I said about the loan I got and stuff, I knew that wasn't enough I was just talking smack.  It's impressive nonetheless man, mad props to you Dave


----------



## Movieman (Mar 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Yeah what I said about the loan I got and stuff, I knew that wasn't enough I was just talking smack.  It's impressive nonetheless man, mad props to you Dave



I had a lot of luck and a lot of help in this..
I had the chips,drives,vid and heatsinks.
Board,PSU,memory and case were donated by some wonderfull people.
Really amazed me the help that was offerred.

If you haven't read the post on this it's here at #471:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=246135&page=19


----------



## Wile E (Mar 19, 2010)

.936V @ 4300? Is that right?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I had a lot of luck and a lot of help in this..
> I had the chips,drives,vid and heatsinks.
> Board,PSU,memory and case were donated by some wonderfull people.
> Really amazed me the help that was offerred.
> ...



Just read that bro.  Impressive post and it really is amazing the type of people you meet around forums and in the crunching/folding community.  Such good spirit mostly everywhere you go.  I am really happy for you man, I never really talk to you much but the couple of times I have you have made me believe you are one heck of a individual.  As far as Jon, I don't want to get into it.  If there has been one thing in my life that has not been related to me BUT has affected me, it was his passing.  I just can't get over it.


----------



## Binge (Mar 19, 2010)

Shroud paint job looks sick!  I'm looking forward to these Xeons!  Love how this project has turned so many heads


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 19, 2010)




----------



## jellyrole (Mar 19, 2010)

I might be there tomorrow, I'll let ya know my what dad says when I get up!


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> waiting till Q3 for dual gpu cards.



With a TDP of a single GPU card approaching 300W, I'd hate to see the TDP on the dual GPU cards.


----------



## douglatins (Mar 19, 2010)

t_ski said:


> With a TDP of a single GPU card approaching 300W, Id hate to see the TDP on the dual GPU cards.



Id say get 4GTX480 Fit, i dont think the dual card will have enough power circuitry to handle 600W and 700Mhz Plus. like a quad 5870 is much more awesome than a quad  5970


----------



## -Acid- (Mar 19, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I had a lot of luck and a lot of help in this..
> I had the chips,drives,vid and heatsinks.
> Board,PSU,memory and case were donated by some wonderfull people.
> Really amazed me the help that was offerred.
> ...



thats why are home is so great  

your fairly gettin around now dave ! !



karl


----------



## t_ski (Mar 19, 2010)

Granted, by the time they come out with the new cards, they should be on new silicon, so we'll probably be seeing new B stepping chips.  I doubt that they would be on a new process (like 32nm), so TDP will still remain high.  Unless they tweak the crap out of it and hook it up like the Aries card (3xPCIe connectors), they won't be able to run full-speed chips and will have to downclock them like ATI did with the 5970.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 20, 2010)

still a WIP...


----------



## Gam'ster (Mar 20, 2010)

Ive not posted in ages, Good to see fits still up to it


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

Looking awesome! Love the color scheme of your PSU cables as well as the enclosure you created for the PSU's~
Great stuff man


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh man the sleeve job is nice fit. you gotta get some more dense big sleeve though for the very beggining of the wires, the see through-ness of it kills it for me.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 20, 2010)

very nice combo of colors there!


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 20, 2010)

i think it looks good w/ the see-thru on the early part of the cable overclock.  But that's just me, lol


----------



## t_ski (Mar 22, 2010)

The see-through part is stock.  He still needs to replace it IIRC (or should, IMHO)...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2010)

t_ski said:


> The see-through part is stock.  He still needs to replace it IIRC (or should, IMHO)...



actually... thats MDPC-X sleeve. 

only reason it looks like that is because of the flash and/or the way its lit. 

it doesnt look anything like that in person.


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry I couldn't make it out Steve, had to get the weld done like I was talking about.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 22, 2010)

anything new lately?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 22, 2010)

main rigs OS shit the bed so im working on that for now.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> main rigs OS shit the bed so im working on that for now.



love when that happens... 

it takes me about 10 straight hours to get all my stuff set back up after a reinstall or crash like that 

how long is it for you?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

about 2 hours but im trying to get the old on up and running.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 23, 2010)

Hopefully there was nothing worthwhile on the drive, or you may be going through this:

http://gizmodo.com/5496792/the-five-stages-of-data-loss-grief


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

drive is fine. its all software related. 

stupid MS and their damn updates killed it.

i installed windows updates this morning and rebooted. 

got a black screen with mouse. 

it sits there forever.

cant run safemode... does the same thing.

cant use dvd to run system restore because it says theres no OS on the drive. 

tried to repair MBR and it works but still cant run system restore. 

i hooked up the SSD from megarig and booted just fine. copied the data from the old drive to my 2tb storage drive.

im up and running off of the ssd for now.

still trying to come up with some way to fix the old OS. 

just need system restore to work to get it back to how it was. 

if all else fails i'll format and reinstall win 7 x64 and ubuntu dualboot. 

that way i'll never have this problem again.


----------



## OnBoard (Mar 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> stupid MS and their damn updates killed it.
> 
> i installed windows updates this morning and rebooted.
> 
> ...



Any idea what update it was? It would be time for my monthly update, but now I have no interest of doing that 

ps. rig coming up nicely, I spy on the backround


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 23, 2010)

which windows are you using?
i have the same problem with my XP SP3
bluescreen'd just before logon screen.
is that the problem??
clean install maybe the best way..
:cheers:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

before and after...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> before and after...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34445&stc=1&d=1269360503



hmmm i like the one on the left better ... haha jk jk 

that looks so much better than the stock sleeving ... very nice!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 23, 2010)

how come you only sleeved half of the cable instead of doing it all? it looks a bit unfinished like that


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

Reason for it, you'll only see the little bit from the PSU, then whatever is wrapped around the Mobo to connect. If you look at the XS cabling thread, that's how they all do their psu's..


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

hey fit its win7 thats borked on your main o/s? google win7 blackscreen it should show it, I had the same issue the search led me to the answer but it was months ago and I cant for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

sleeving finished on the hardwired cables....


----------



## Binge (Mar 23, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> how come you only sleeved half of the cable instead of doing it all? it looks a bit unfinished like that



Looks to me like he sleeved the whole thing.  Sleeving every wire is a choice, and I think he chose that particular setup out of good logic.  Common sense would say that if they were all unbundled the entire length it would be much harder to handle.  You have not seen the wiring Enermax uses on this model PSU.  It is not friendly to sleeving.


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 23, 2010)

amazing job I wish i had the patience required to do that sort of thing


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

the main reason for not sleeving entire cable lengths is due to the cost of sleeve and sheer amount it would take to do so. it doesnt look like it but it's a lot. it took me 80ft to do my single corsair uint and im still short a little.  hence why he would only sleeve most of it not all of it. Also the worse would simply get tangled and look like garbge is they were not bundled somewhere.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

im $140 into sleeving.

i have a good bit left but i am also not done sleeving PCIE cables. 

doesnt sound like i need alot but when you consider there is 72 wires that are all 24" long thats alot of damn sleeve.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 23, 2010)

this is sorta how it will look once mobo is in there...


----------



## TotalChaos (Mar 23, 2010)

thats sick dude ! cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 23, 2010)

yep I hear ya. im almost out and still got 2 sata cables and 2 molex to sleeve mine are 38" long


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 23, 2010)

Excellent job!


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Mar 24, 2010)

so your trying to save money by skimpin on the sleeve but your buying a 600$ motherboard? doesnt make sense bro,personally i think it would look better sleeved all the way


----------



## Binge (Mar 24, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> so your trying to save money by skimpin on the sleeve but your buying a 600$ motherboard? doesnt make sense bro,personally i think it would look better sleeved all the way



Did ya read my post at all?  I don't think he said that he needed to save the money on sleeving.  I'm sure he said how much he spent sleeving it this far.  Like I said you have no idea the wiring HELL enermax is hiding with their own sleeving job.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 24, 2010)

i chose to do it that way because of the way the enermax is wired. 

it would be too complicated and next to impossible to sleeve each wire because of the way its wired.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Mar 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i chose to do it that way because of the way the enermax is wired.
> 
> it would be too complicated and next to impossible to sleeve each wire because of the way its wired.



Apart from looking awesome, does sleeving benefit in any other way?


----------



## AhokZYashA (Mar 24, 2010)

i think it helps the airflow from the unsleeved one..
and reduce clatter of cables there...
and looks sexier.

excellent job there fits..


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2010)

HookeyStreet said:


> Apart from looking awesome, does sleeving benefit in any other way?



Not really. But it does look great. lol.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 26, 2010)

just looks thats all. and it helps those who are addicted to messing around with their pc's as well


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i almost bet 10c temp delta is the max even with...
> 
> 2 cpus, nb, sb, 2x nf200s, 2x vrms, and 4 gf100s in the loop



Dude your going to need another PSU I think...

http://anandtech.com/video/showdoc.aspx?i=3783&p=19

2 Fermis in SLI chew 850W on load....You think you have enough power to handle the rest of the rig with 400W?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

thats 100% load though. not likely to happen in real world situations.


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 27, 2010)

bpgt64 said:


> Dude your going to need another PSU I think...
> 2 Fermis in SLI chew 850W on load....You think you have enough power to handle the rest of the rig with 400W?



umm he has 2X1000W enermax revo psu's this makes no sense m8. 850w+ 400W is what?? 1250W he still has 750W to spare. Also the REVo is rated 1000W continuous, 1200W max correct me if im wrong here


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 27, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats 100% load though. not likely to happen in real world situations.



+1


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

today i finished the psus. 

i linked them together as 1 psu now. 

tested them with a mobo and they both power on and off as they should.. at the same time. 

you know whats next........


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 27, 2010)

damn it pull the trigger already! sr2 FTW


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 27, 2010)

for kicks, tell us whats next


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 27, 2010)

he's prob taking some badass pictures right now


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm curious, would a single Silverstone ST1500 been able to handle this build? Never seen johnny guru more impressed with a psu, and silverstone claims it was used by evga for this load test "4.2GHz x 2 @ 1.40v w 24 threads Full Load + 12GB Rams + 4x GTX285 Classified Full Load = 1,390w from AC socket"


----------



## jellyrole (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey Fits, I'm comin up there. Be there in a couple hours!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)

wanna see some benches???


x5677 running....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## SystemViper (Mar 27, 2010)

*Release the Kraken!*







sweet!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 27, 2010)




----------



## Assassin48 (Mar 27, 2010)

wprime 2.03 gives faster times, use 1.55 

can you run vantage again without physX ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

both psus running with 3 vid cards and x5677 running 4.7ghz on air


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> both psus running with 4 vid cards and x5677 running 4.7ghz on air
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34581&stc=1&d=1269737521



wiring looks amazing ... well i can imagine it once its all tucked away ... it will look even more amazing


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## HammerON (Mar 28, 2010)

What temps are you getting with the Noctua?


----------



## option350z (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like that 32nm clocks well, especially under air. I'm also curious on the temps. Hope you can put that Xeon under water soon!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

see here.. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1826642&postcount=1029


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 28, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> see here.. http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=1826642&postcount=1029



Missed that earlier, 4.6 GHz @ 1.424v.  Awesomeness!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## mstenholm (Mar 28, 2010)

Let's hope that the next stepping allow some real OC 

Very nice I most say. It would fit nicely in my board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)

im still on air though. water will bring 5ghz most likely


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 28, 2010)




----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 29, 2010)

is that 4.8 on air?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

yes


----------



## jasper1605 (Mar 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes



awesome.  Good work; I'm enjoying watching this unit come together.  Keep it up!


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Mar 29, 2010)

thats simply insane!with water you will take the 5 with ease, as you stated


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2010)

Dammit, I can't wait to get the 980X up and running after seeing these. 32nm looks promising.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

my babies are BEASTS.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 29, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Dammit, I can't wait to get the 980X up and running after seeing these. 32nm looks promising.



Very!  Looks like the 32nm is working great


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 29, 2010)

these 32nm quads do look promising! dualies not so much


----------



## roast (Mar 29, 2010)

Awesome build so far.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 29, 2010)

So Fit, you gonna snag some of those Water blocked 480s? or grab the regular ones and wait for DD or your preferred Block vendor to come out with the blocks?


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

you mean the GFX? 

if im not wrong then he said many times that he would wait until the dual gpu comes out?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

i'll see what shows up at my door.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 29, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> you mean the GFX?
> 
> if im not wrong then he said many times that he would wait until the dual gpu comes out?



ty sir.

Sorry haven't been keeping up with the thread..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i'll see what shows up at my door.



sound interesting 



bpgt64 said:


> ty sir.
> 
> Sorry haven't been keeping up with the thread..



np, wasnt to be an ass at all.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 29, 2010)

those 32nm chips looks like beasts! i cant wait til they release a decent priced one and then maybe it would be time to retire the 920


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

dont think that will be in 2010


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

i got mine at a good price. probably more than most would pay though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 29, 2010)

i know

have you found the last 260 yet?


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2010)

he's already trying to sell them


----------



## copenhagen69 (Mar 29, 2010)

t_ski said:


> he's already trying to sell them



lol ... nice


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

made a bracket for the pump and it helped with tubing a good bit. smooth curves now.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2010)

Now that you have the pump in that position, you could just take the bottom plug out of the res and go straight down to the pump.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

tried that. it puts 2 bends instead of only 1.


----------



## t_ski (Mar 29, 2010)

I guess I'm not sure what you mean.  To me, it looks like you have two bends in there right now.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

from the bottom of the res it would be like a S kinda

right now its 1 slow curve into the pump. 

same with the out... 1 slow curve to the rad


----------



## SystemViper (Mar 29, 2010)

so even in that monster case is it starting to get tight?

PS, it looking great!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 29, 2010)

oh its going to be REAL tight next week


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

12gb at 2005mhz?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

How does the rig feel at that speed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

32m


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> How does the rig feel at that speed?



REALLY good. 

its "Speedy"


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 31, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> REALLY good.
> 
> its "Speedy"



I bet   That's some sick clocking RAM, considering there is 12GB of it in there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 31, 2010)

last one before bed...

love these sticks...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Mar 31, 2010)

me wants


----------



## Wile E (Mar 31, 2010)

CAS 9 is a bit loose for sticks that do CAS6 at 1600. Hell, you should at least be able to get to CAS8 at that speed. Technically, CAS6 1600 should be faster, barring any anomalies caused by using a different strap/mem multi.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not a fan of these new high tRCD ram sticks. Feels like they're designed to mislead newegg customer as the ram timing is always listed on there by the first timing number. I think I'd of sprung for these mushkin's for the flexibility http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226117
Could probably hit 7-7-7-20 at stock speed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice!!!!


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 2, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I'm not a fan of these new high tRCD ram sticks. Feels like they're designed to mislead newegg customer as the ram timing is always listed on there by the first timing number. I think I'd of sprung for these mushkin's for the flexibility http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820226117
> Could probably hit 7-7-7-20 at stock speed.



Agreed. There are a ton of sticks that clock incredibly well once you loosen the hell out of the timings.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100402/Capture022.jpg



nice run fits! looks like the card was at stock clocks? 

mine was almost as fast as that but my CPU is at 4ghz instead of 4.3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2010)

this smashes the shit out of even 2 gtx260s. im glad i went with the 5850s.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 2, 2010)

thats some crazy shit right there, cant wait to get mine


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 2, 2010)

pics of teh rig pleaze!! im jonesing!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2010)

i need to update that dont i?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 2, 2010)

$9872 retail


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

check this shit out....

3x gtx260s maxed out on air...









NOW THIS....


1x 5850 not maxed yet on air...







wow just wow


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

holy moly, i dont regret ordering one

should be fun with 2 of those in the Rogue


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

what you think about 4 of them?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> what you think about 4 of them?



4 would be amazing to see


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

ROFL maybe 45k ~?

would be crazy, have you gotten them all or when will you get them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

better...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Kantastic (Apr 3, 2010)

So has your impression on ATI changed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

never was bad. 

i knew they would be good. 

i was just waiting for a good time to try them out again. 

im only waiting for nvidia to come out with the dual gpu card.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

275 does decent...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

nice man

when will you show us the 4x5850s?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

soon. cant run 4 on this board.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Apr 3, 2010)

are you waiting for the SR-2 to go retail?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

nope.

i'll have one before then. just waiting on it to get here. should be Wednesday. not sure yet. 

it wont go retail till late this month.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

hell yeas!!!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

wow, just, wow, 7k increase? its a good pissix card i guess haha


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonder what type of Physx card it is...  

Edit, relevance of this post has expired...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

standard issue gtx275.

over the top for "typical" people.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 3, 2010)

beautifull combo right there

even though that 275 looks a little pinkish


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> hell yeas!!!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100403/Capture029.jpg



How did you get Afterburner to play nice with the ATi+Physx setup? It won't clock my ATi card if my nVidia card is enabled.

Also, any response or further testing done on this:


Wile E said:


> CAS 9 is a bit loose for sticks that do CAS6 at 1600. Hell, you should at least be able to get to CAS8 at that speed. Technically, CAS6 1600 should be faster, barring any anomalies caused by using a different strap/mem multi.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 3, 2010)

i'll give it a try tomorrow.

what version of afterburner you using?

i used a profile i made after finding a decent OC for the 5850. 

used precision to oc the nvda card.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i'll give it a try tomorrow.
> 
> what version of afterburner you using?
> 
> ...



My nV card is BIOS clocked, so no need to tweak it, thankfully. Simplifies things a little at least. lol. 

I'm using Afterburner 1.5.1 to try to clock my ATi card.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Apr 3, 2010)

The 5850 really is an insane card when you think about it. I mean if you got one a launch you got it for $260. It can be overclock to 5870 performance, which is only 10% behind a 480 GTX... which is looking to launch at $550 according to zipzoom (newegg shows it at $500 but without a preorder option so I don't think that's accurate). That's almost what? $300 more for 10%? And if you didn't get it at launch it's still $250 less. That's just nuts. 

Gets even worse when you look at the power consumption, heat, and noise.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

easy as pie...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2010)

WOW FITS JUST WOW!!!! wished my 920 would clock @ 4.4ghz and let me run a pass at 3dmark06 but its stubborn and has to BSOD 

I would like to upgrade later to one of those new 32nm X58 CPUs even if its a quad


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

what cooling you have?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

what kind of CPU temps are you getting?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 5, 2010)

71 max but 68 is average load temp.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 71 max but 68 is average load temp.



not bad at all


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 6, 2010)

Water on that is just gonna bring the house down! Nice scores.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 6, 2010)

do you have room on th mb for the 275? would like to see a test with that on with the 2 5850s


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah i do...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2010)

Fit do you have the cpu blocks for your new board?  Just curious since you have all that rad and no where to put it.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 6, 2010)

He has 2x EK Supreme LT acetal


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 6, 2010)

seen here with mounting hardware...







and another of both...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## PaulieG (Apr 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> seen here with mounting hardware...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34741&stc=1&d=1270578225
> 
> ...




I like my HF's better, but the LT's still hold their own quite well.


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 7, 2010)

sr-2 sr-2 sr-2


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 7, 2010)

hey Fits, i'm really digging your psu cable sleeving and i had planned on doing the same red and black theme. yours looks pretty pristine i must say.

got any advice for someone who has never sleeved before to make it as pretty as yours?

awesome stuff man!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 7, 2010)

take your time, use mdpc-x sleeve


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 7, 2010)

deadlyrhythm said:


> hey Fits, i'm really digging your psu cable sleeving and i had planned on doing the same red and black theme. yours looks pretty pristine i must say.
> 
> got any advice for someone who has never sleeved before to make it as pretty as yours?
> 
> awesome stuff man!



There is a great guide to sleeving on here posted by one of FIT's buddies.  I'll see if I can dig it up for you.

EDIT:  well this is a guide to extensions, but might be able to help 

Click Here


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 8, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> There is a great guide to sleeving on here posted by one of FIT's buddies.  I'll see if I can dig it up for you.
> 
> EDIT:  well this is a guide to extensions, but might be able to help
> 
> Click Here



oh yeah this is awesome!

thanks CP!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

took about an hour to sleeve this pcie cable.

3 more to do


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 8, 2010)

No more red in there?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

not for these.... not yet anyway


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

got 2 of the 4 pcie cables done now.

starting to look great


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Apr 8, 2010)

what are you gonna do to hide the unsleeved part of the cables?


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 8, 2010)

Still working on it fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

there is none

??

wont be.

the part you can see through in the pic will be double sleeved to make it so you cant see the wires underneath.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm sure pics don't do justice fit, once this is done it'll come along great, already looks good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

looks like shit in the pics. hard to take pics of stuff thats black on black on black in black

haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> looks like shit in the pics. hard to take pics of stuff thats black on black on black in black
> 
> haha



yeah but if you try to picture it in your head, it looks nice.  Getting a shot of the sleeving then you try to re arrange everything in your mind to have a mental image of what it can look like and all of the sudden it looks good.  Plus then you add the blocks and the tubing, no more big cooler in the way.  Yeah, it'll look good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2010)

fits, whats the NH-D14 perform like with JUST the middle fan?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

still very well.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmmm... wondering. 

Really considering moving this LMX on and getting something high-end. Need the money more than the liquid metal. Hard to find the market for this technology though. lol.

Nice job on the cables, btw.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 8, 2010)

im thinking about selling the NH-D14 to get 2 smaller coolers. not sure yet.


----------



## MoonPig (Apr 8, 2010)

Hmm... 

Been looking at your reviews and there ain't much difference in the SpinQ, DK and NH-D14. Gah, it's all to confusing. lol.

If i was in the US, or you in the UK, i'd lend you this LMX so you could review it. Be good to have a decent review of it on the nets...


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 8, 2010)

oh fitseries finally joined the red team! knew you would soon as those fermi benchmarks hit. good choice imo. now all you need for this to be just about complete is that elusive SR-2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> oh fitseries finally joined the red team! knew you would soon as those fermi benchmarks hit. good choice imo. now all you need for this to be just about complete is that elusive SR-2



FIT doesn't keep many things for long


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2010)

the ati thing is temporary until i get some gtx480s


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the ati thing is temporary until i get some gtx480s



What did I just say?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2010)

yup.

didnt i say about 6 months ago i would try ati until 480s dropped in price.

i also remember saying i'd watercool them. 



4x 480s + 4x waterblocks + 8x barbs = $$$$(too much)


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 9, 2010)

Why would you bother with 480's? just buy two XFX 5970 4gb if your trying to blow some cash on cards. 3 5870 2gb's seem like they would be right up your alley and you wont need to fork out the extra cash on power consumption. 

3 gtx 480's is 960w of heat and power... your system most likely will go over the breaker limit in your computer room (1750w AC from wall for standard homes).


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 9, 2010)

not blowing money on anything.

i get stuff cheap or free. 

its also been proven that you can run 4 480s on only 1200watt psu with the pc as well. 

i have 30a breaker for my PC since its run off of a $3000 furman power conditioner. thats 3300watts max that it can support.

heat is no issue with my water setup. just need cards and blocks and im set. 

i already have 2 cards lined up.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 9, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> .
> 
> heat is no issue with my water setup. just need cards and blocks and im set.



and like 5 pumps 

cant wait to see it


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 12, 2010)

lol nice man.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Apr 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> took about an hour to sleeve this pcie cable.
> 
> 3 more to do
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=34779&stc=1&d=1270685192



When I saw that pic I couldnt help but think of the sentinel from the matrix


----------



## Wile E (Apr 12, 2010)

Leave it to an artist to see that. lol


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)

had to remake this cable. last one was too short.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 13, 2010)

very nice ...

wish i could sleeve my stuff like that :/


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^ what was the CPU at?  Physx or no physx?  Damn, that's a nice CPU score if it's not pissx.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 13, 2010)

Nice fits, OC those cards.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 13, 2010)

t_ski said:


> ^^^ what was the CPU at?  Physx or no physx?  Damn, that's a nice CPU score if it's not pissx.



looks like physX was used


----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2010)

What makes you so sure?  I've seen some Gulftown benches that give CPU scores like that.


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What makes you so sure?  I've seen some Gulftown benches that give CPU scores like that.



Well i compared it to hwbot 

980x @ 4.5ghz 
2x 5850 960

http://hwbot.org/community/submissi...e___performance_2x_radeon_hd_5850_33012_marks

So i doubt its just cpu power without physX

EDIT*
980x @ 5.7 still doesnt hit 60K cpu score so unless he is running the sr-2 board which i doubt it right now, its safe to say its with physX


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 14, 2010)

You can tell it is with physX by looking at the cpu test 1 & 2 scores.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 14, 2010)

Going by that, it looks like it's more about CPU test #2 than #1.  The one Fit posted is half the one Assassin posted (for test #1), but the second test flips that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (Apr 14, 2010)

is that with physx?

Edit: ahh i see now it is i feel like fits will get way higher than this when this rig is done


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2010)

testing 1ghz GPU speed


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 16, 2010)

keep up the great work!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

working on tying up all the little things so i can drop the board in when i get it and fire it up.

this is for the 24v psu for the pump. it gets its own EMI filter and custom sleeved wiring. 

i had to cut a place for it into the back of the case but it turned out nicely.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

Good stuff FIT


----------



## jellyrole (Apr 19, 2010)

That reservoir looks familiar


----------



## copenhagen69 (Apr 19, 2010)

what kind of pump is it?


----------



## overclocking101 (Apr 19, 2010)

Iwaki RD-30 best pump out there. ETA on SR-2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 19, 2010)

no idea. wish i knew.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 20, 2010)

finished with pcie cables...


----------



## d3fct (Apr 20, 2010)

nice, been watchin for a while just bought 500 worth of wc upgrades and buyin a mm case soon, too bad i dont have your budget, lol.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 22, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> what kind of pump is it?





overclocking101 said:


> Iwaki RD-30 best pump out there. ETA on SR-2?



Sorry but the pump that Fits is using *is not* an Iwaki RD-30....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

correct joel. 

perhaps that is because the real RD30 is being painted to match the case.



the one pictured is a PDD20


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 22, 2010)

LMAO....  OK Steve...


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey Dave, how have you been...


----------



## DOM (Apr 22, 2010)

so 2011 is when  its going to be done ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

geez tell me about it. evga is really dropping the ball here.


----------



## utnorris (Apr 22, 2010)

Looking good.  Must have been fun doing all that sleeving.


----------



## RedRaider (Apr 22, 2010)

so you are using this pump??

*Noritsu pump DC 24V I012155-00 23371636 PDD-20-1R*

This pump is for photo processing shops...


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 22, 2010)

RedRaider said:


> so you are using this pump??
> 
> *Noritsu pump DC 24V I012155-00 23371636 PDD-20-1R*
> 
> This pump is for photo processing shops...



Hi Joel. I can't imagine what brings you here.  Please make sure we stay on topic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

RedRaider said:


> so you are using this pump??
> 
> *Noritsu pump DC 24V I012155-00 23371636 PDD-20-1R*
> 
> This pump is for photo processing shops...



yes  that is the pump in the picture and it actually works really well. i dont have the specs on it though. 

just using it while the rd30 is getting painted.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

here joel... 







pic is proof right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

installed for now, extended and sleeved the wiring..


----------



## Baleful (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought it was being painted?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 22, 2010)

it still is. 

but dont want to  hear complaints about a phony RD30.


----------



## Baleful (Apr 22, 2010)

Gotcha.


----------



## erocker (Apr 22, 2010)

The loop looks fantastic! Honestly Fits, that is some fine work.


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

Calling Fitseries3 to register 3, Fitseries3 to register 3 please.



Hows the build goin?  Any word on an SR-2 yet?  I'm not sure if your planning on keeping the 12GB Muskin's, are you?

I'm gonna start a waterloop build log here soon, dual rad, dual res, dual pump, cooling cpu/and 2xgpus.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 1, 2010)

12?

i has 24gb of mushkins 

i heard a bird whisper in my ear but i cant say much more....


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2010)

I hate you...


----------



## douglatins (May 3, 2010)

Where are the 480s?


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

YO! Someone mentioned this thread somewhere else and I remember seeing it when it was first posted

How much of that shit on the list have you actually bought so far?
And what do you need all this overkill for? crunching or folding?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

if you read the first post you can see the only thing i dont have is the mobo. 

its just an all around machine going to be used for many things.... including what you listed.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

"6x2gb Mushkin Redline Ascent 1600mhz DDR3 - $520
6x2gb Mushkin Ridgeback 1600mhz DDR3 - $500"

two different sets of RAM?

but why?!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

24gb's is nice.

got 12gb from mushkin for testing and 12gb i had from before. cant get any more of the redlines since they went EOL.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 24gb's is nice.
> 
> got 12gb from mushkin for testing and 12gb i had from before. cant get any more of the redlines since they went EOL.



Oh I see

yeah I read about this thread in some thread about cases:

Your rig's gonna look liek this?

Hopefully less red though


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

nope. not like that


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> nope. not like that



Oh

What case are you using?


----------



## Fourstaff (May 3, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh
> 
> What case are you using?



http://techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> http://techpowerup.com/reviews/MountainMods/Ascension_Crystal_Ship_CYO/



Oh my

11 120mm fans? :O

Do those come stock or...

that case is actually super!


----------



## TechnicalFreak (May 3, 2010)

That system you have built.. It's like a small supercomputer.
Someone should make a custom case for a system like that, and give it away as a gift to you..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Oh my
> 
> 11 120mm fans? :O
> 
> ...



10 140mm and 1 120mm.

all special fans.


----------



## El_Mayo (May 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 10 140mm and 1 120mm.
> 
> all special fans.



Do you know where I can find benchmarks for the x5677s you're using?

sorry for so many questions.. this intrigues me


----------



## t_ski (May 3, 2010)

Right here


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> Do you know where I can find benchmarks for the x5677s you're using?
> 
> sorry for so many questions.. this intrigues me



The past 15 pages or so of this thread I have posted countless screenshots of mine on my gb x58a-ud3r


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2010)

Fits, whats the price difference between what you can sell those 5850s for and you 4 GTX480s?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

none. straight trade.


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2010)

someones trading their 4x GTX480 for your 4x 5850??


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 3, 2010)

a good friend of mine ya.


----------



## MoonPig (May 3, 2010)

Must be a damn good friend. lol.

Good deal, haha.


----------



## smee (May 7, 2010)

Dude fits this is gonna be a BEAST. I'll be watching.

My computer doesn't even compare, but the GTX260 I bought from you still works great! :up:


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 8, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2010)

When's this piece of junk gonna be running the way it's supposed to?


----------



## Laurijan (May 9, 2010)

Just insane your project  thumbs up!


----------



## freaksavior (May 9, 2010)

Wile E said:


> When's this piece of junk gonna be running the way it's supposed to?



Seriously! its 50 pages and still not done.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 10, 2010)

hey fit can you post up a pic of those 480s in that beautiful mm case?? I just wanna see what this thing is going to look like man then picture that sr-2 on there mmmm


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 10, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> hey fit can you post up a pic of those 480s in that beautiful mm case?? I just wanna see what this thing is going to look like man then picture that sr-2 on there mmmm



+1


----------



## dark2099 (May 10, 2010)

its coming...


----------



## djshadow (May 10, 2010)

When I was watching it from then start (it had almost50 pages) I thought this rig is growing up very fast, damn, but now I see that it's not so fast when I wait some news from the last page 
Anyways, I'm waiting for updates. Great rig !


----------



## t_ski (May 10, 2010)

dark2099 said:


> its coming...



I think Fits needs to change it to "FITS: 2012 MegaRig."  maybe it will be done by then


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

The day is here my friends


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2010)

About damn time!! Sorry I haven't kept up with your thread, any possibility you can give me(and a few others ... ) a summary of where you are at with the build?


----------



## roast (May 18, 2010)

I excite!! 

Cant wait to see the SR2 in the build!


----------



## t_ski (May 18, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> About damn time!!



^^^ +1

I know it's not your fault and that EVGA was having some issues, but what were the issues they were having with the SR-2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2010)

what happened to the ridgebacks you were using? good to see you got your mb fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

still have them. 

i'll throw them in in a bit.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (May 18, 2010)

aww..i was hoping to see them for sale they would look nice in my 758


----------



## epicfail (May 18, 2010)

WOW 12 more diapers came with the sr-2 board? 


but nice.


----------



## OnBoard (May 18, 2010)

That's not a motherboard, it's a mothership! With couple interstellar GTX 480 cruisers docked in 

Looking really good


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 18, 2010)

Mmmm looks super s3ksie fit. Just waiting to see your loop filled and finished. 

That is a beast! Also can't wait to see the ridgebacks in action.


----------



## mlee49 (May 18, 2010)

Time to drop the water blocks on'em!!!



t_ski said:


> ^^^ +1
> 
> I know it's not your fault and that EVGA was having some issues, but what were the issues they were having with the SR-2?



My best guess is BIOS issues. Probably had a lot of compatibility/combinational issues to work out.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

bios is amazing!

there is at least 3 pages of crap i've never seen before. 

imagine if your bios had 2x every single setting.......... now add about 100 more and you get the idea 

looks to me like they had to redesign the cooling for the mobo.


----------



## roast (May 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35634&stc=1&d=1274201294



Beautiful..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

this is going to be sick...


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2010)

and those are not even the six cores!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> and those are not even the six cores!



Yea were are the 2x gulftowns?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

these are westmeres.... 32nm quads

far better


----------



## El_Mayo (May 18, 2010)

What kinda numbers can you pull with 4 GTX 480s?
 are there any benchmarks on the internet at all?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

not bad for stock and only 2 480s...






physx off....


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> not bad for stock and only 2 480s...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture049.jpg



WOW! nice fits


----------



## mlee49 (May 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> bios is amazing!
> 
> there is at least 3 pages of crap i've never seen before.
> 
> ...



Can you snap a pic of a couple BIOS screens? Please?  Sounds like your having fun


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

sure thing


----------



## utnorris (May 18, 2010)

Looks awesome Fits.  Nice numbers to start off with also.  Now let's see what you can do with it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

utnorris said:


> Looks awesome Fits.  Nice numbers to start off with also.  Now let's see what you can do with it.



im going to pull these stock coolers off in a bit and install water. i'll have to finish up on the wiring for the front rad real quick though. 

then i'll take bios shots and OC the hell out of it.


----------



## djshadow (May 18, 2010)

want to see what it can do.

so those chips and ram sticks work fully together , or you can do anything you want on every one of them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2010)

you can use them all together or split them into 2 different VMs.

example:

cpu1 can run 4.2ghz while cpu2 runs 3.6ghz


----------



## A Cheese Danish (May 18, 2010)

Very nice numbers Fits!
Been a while since I've been in here, going back to catch up


----------



## overclocking101 (May 18, 2010)

dude all I can say I bet it was like christmas when that SR-2 FINALLY came in! looks good. Cool they can be oc'ed seperate to.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## boulard83 (May 19, 2010)

Very nice fits !

Waiting to see these Xeon under water


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

they are....

doesnt look pretty yet though.


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

Thanks in exchange for WPrime runs!  Should be simple w/your board.  Sub 4s for sure.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Thanks in exchange for WPrime runs!  Should be simple w/your board.  Sub 4s for sure.


----------



## boulard83 (May 19, 2010)

sry, never saw the underwater pics


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100518/Capture053.jpg



A) Your the fastest run here:

http://www.wprime.net/Scores/

B) HWBot.org would have you in the top 100 in the World!

http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/wprime_32m/rankings

12 cores right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

8core/16thread


----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 19, 2010)

crazyy any new pics?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Skywalker12345 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Can you snap a pic of a couple BIOS screens? Please?  Sounds like your having fun



here you go matt....


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

24gb ram


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## AhokZYashA (May 19, 2010)

that's pure sexyness..
cant wait to see its roaring at 5GHz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Th0rn0 (May 19, 2010)

Very nice Fit. How much has that rig cost you now ;D


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 19, 2010)

$31XX. 

StIll need a few more things


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

physx off...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

HOLY F*CK!!! 2.9 seconds!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

ooooo la la!


----------



## Laurijan (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> ooooo la la!
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100519/Capture060.jpg



Gratz! BTW why is you PCI-E bus not running version 2.0?


----------



## codyjansen (May 20, 2010)

what are your temps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)




----------



## afw (May 20, 2010)

Simply awesome ... impressive OCs 

PS: the 480s too need water  ....


----------



## Bo$$ (May 20, 2010)

Very nice fits


----------



## Lampmaster (May 20, 2010)

Man this is pure awesomeness. Can't wait to see those 480s on water. You still planning on quad sli?


----------



## SystemViper (May 20, 2010)

WOW,  that is just a thing of beauty! 






Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35644&stc=1&d=1274230965
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35645&stc=1&d=1274230965


----------



## GSquadron (May 20, 2010)

For what do you use this PC for??? (except benchmarking)


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For what do you use this PC for??? (except benchmarking)



Wolfenstein 3D


----------



## GSquadron (May 20, 2010)

Oh really??? I thought minesweeper.
I did not ask you anyway, even if it is a joke i take it as an offense.
I am talking to fitseries3.
All say: what a good rig, very good, splendid etc. and none asks for what to use it.
So let's wait until fit will answer...


----------



## Bo$$ (May 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For what do you use this PC for??? (except benchmarking)



NES emulator


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For what do you use this PC for??? (except benchmarking)





Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Oh really??? I thought minesweeper.
> I did not ask you anyway, even if it is a joke i take it as an offense.
> I am talking to fitseries3.
> All say: what a good rig, very good, splendid etc. and none asks for what to use it.
> So let's wait until fit will answer...



When you wrote that, you did not specify if it was for fits or anyone else. if it would have said "For what do you use this PC for??? FITS" Then that would have been for him but you just typed a random sentence. It could be for playing wolfenstein 3d, minesweeper, or talking to aliens on the damn moon. what do you think its for?


----------



## t_ski (May 20, 2010)

It has been stated in the thread multiple times that this is just a benching rig.  Don't get pissed at anyone because you're too lazy to read the entire thread.


----------



## runnin17 (May 20, 2010)

Fits this is simply amazing stuff man. Uber-KUDOS!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

it can do anything i want to do with it. 

what do you think its not capable of?


----------



## Assassin48 (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it can do anything i want to do with it.
> 
> what do you think its not capable of?



AM3
lol


----------



## theonedub (May 20, 2010)

Fits, I know you mentioned it before, but is there any news on the possibility of getting those 16 threads going on F@H for a little while for Chimpowerup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

theonedub said:


> Fits, I know you mentioned it before, but is there any news on the possibility of getting those 16 threads going on F@H for a little while for Chimpowerup?



is that still going on?

i was trying to get 16 threads going last night... no go


----------



## r9 (May 20, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> For what do you use this PC for??? (except benchmarking)



Yes, I would like to know to.


----------



## theonedub (May 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> is that still going on?
> 
> i was trying to get 16 threads going last night... no go



The winners are decided, but most of the dedicated members are sticking it out to the 20 million finish for pride  Its taking some time though! 

I wish I could give you some help on how to get them all going, but 16 threads is well beyond me- I barely got my 8 setup right


----------



## Movieman (May 20, 2010)

Machine makes for one hell of a cruncher, video encoding machine, VM's,you name it as it has huge abilities.
Congrats on the build FIT's.


----------



## adam99leit (May 20, 2010)

Can it play crysis?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 20, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> Can it play crysis?



workin on it..


----------



## Movieman (May 20, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> Can it play crysis?



Yes, and 2 instances at a time!


----------



## adam99leit (May 20, 2010)

lol after all this what are you gonna do with it talk it was time to ask lol


----------



## Movieman (May 20, 2010)

adam99leit said:


> lol after all this what are you gonna do with it talk it was time to ask lol



I use mine for email..
HUGE email machine!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I use mine for email..
> HUGE email machine!



i hear that email needs some serious power though


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i hear that email needs some serious power though



yup, almost .0000003% on one core..


----------



## adam99leit (May 21, 2010)

i use my pc for tpu and email i have not played a game in a while just for benching and review now


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2010)

Run #1- DX10 1680x1050 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 71.21


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

For you WCG guys I'm averaging app 105,000PPD with my SR2 rig at 4200 on air with X5680's at 168x25..
1.35vcore..1.325VTT


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 21, 2010)

Movieman said:


> For you WCG guys I'm averaging app 105,000PPD with my SR2 rig at 4200 on air with X5680's at 168x25..
> 1.35vcore..1.325VTT



Pictures.........NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

Uber rig man, good job!

@Aleksander Dishnica, he uses it to run the Matrix


----------



## theonedub (May 21, 2010)

Movieman said:


> For you WCG guys I'm averaging app 105,000PPD with my SR2 rig at 4200 on air with X5680's at 168x25..
> 1.35vcore..1.325VTT



Thats 100k WCG not 100k BOINC, right? That is some great production


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Pictures.........NAW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4290511&postcount=471

Statistics 
Date  Total Run Time(y:d:h:m:s)  Points Generated  Results Returned 
5/20/10  0:026:04:17:58................  118,105.............  223 
5/19/10  0:022:08:23:11 ................ 101,732.............  192 
5/18/10  0:024:04:11:46 ................ 108,980.............  200 
5/17/10  0:025:22:40:04 ................ 115,061 ............. 231


----------



## Assassin48 (May 21, 2010)

Movieman said:


> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=4290511&postcount=471
> 
> Statistics
> Date  Total Run Time(y:d:h:m:s)  Points Generated  Results Returned
> ...



12 cores 24 threads is insane !

You must rip up vantage/wprime  like crazy


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> 12 cores 24 threads is insane !
> 
> You must rip up vantage/wprime  like crazy


I had some fun yesterday on wPrime..


----------



## SystemViper (May 21, 2010)

Movieman said:


> I had some fun yesterday on wPrime..



Was that run done on Dice, oh yea, your cola was on ice, yea that was it 

MovieMan


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

SystemViper said:


> Was that run done on Dice, oh yea, your cola was on ice, yea that was it
> 
> MovieMan



70F room air..
4500mhz for the 32m run,4400mhz for the 1024m run


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2010)

look at you dave... steelin mah famez


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> look at you dave... steelin mah famez



Nope, I'll be the first to admit that yours is by far the better build annd faster..
I just have 4 cores you don't..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 21, 2010)

for anyone wondering how big the box that the sr2 comes in here you go...


----------



## jellyrole (May 21, 2010)

tits, that's massive!


----------



## Movieman (May 21, 2010)

jellyrole said:


> tits, that's massive!



OR:
The 44 DDD's of PC boxes!


----------



## overclocking101 (May 21, 2010)

nice box man


----------



## xBruce88x (May 21, 2010)

dude... you could fit a whole htpc in that thing


----------



## HammerON (May 21, 2010)

Big Ass Box or BAB


----------



## GSquadron (May 21, 2010)

Even with a 5000$ you can do whatever you through at it. I mean do you use it for smth special that other rigs cannot do??? 
Example: even one gtx480 can work out all games maxed out. You have 4. For what do you use the 3 others??? 
This is only for FIT, as some people are "genius" and want to reply.
And other things that i still ask myself for what you spend money for?


----------



## W1zzard (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it can do anything i want to do with it.
> 
> what do you think its not capable of?



can it make coffee?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> for anyone wondering how big the box that the sr2 comes in here you go...











W1zzard said:


> can it make coffee?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (May 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Run #1- DX10 1680x1050 AA=No AA, 32 bit test, Quality: VeryHigh ~~ Overall Average FPS: 71.21
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100520/Capture067.jpg



how are the results on 1920x1080 with 4xAA?


----------



## Bo$$ (May 21, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> how are the results on 1920x1080 with 4xAA?



also try with 64bits on


----------



## OnBoard (May 22, 2010)

Here's something for you to break 
http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-4way-sli-review/

P43k will do it, seems he did it without PhysX.


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 22, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 22, 2010)

OnBoard said:


> Here's something for you to break
> http://www.guru3d.com/article/geforce-gtx-4way-sli-review/
> 
> P43k will do it, seems he did it without PhysX.



workin on it.


----------



## xBruce88x (May 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> can it make coffee?



it could probably render a scene of a coffee maker making coffee in real time


----------



## DonInKansas (May 22, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> can it make coffee?



Can it suck your.............


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## brandonwh64 (May 24, 2010)

Nice FITS!!! its looking great! the delta is still here if your interested


----------



## boulard83 (May 24, 2010)

Very nice Fits !

This SR-2 with blocks gona kick some ass  

What did you have as controller for the fans ?


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 24, 2010)

interested to see what water temps are for cooling the 2 cpus ...

that board is huge though haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

boulard83 said:


> Very nice Fits !
> 
> This SR-2 with blocks gona kick some ass
> 
> What did you have as controller for the fans ?



they are 24v deltas.

i run them on 12v so they run at 1/2 speed already but then i use their PWM leads with a 500k potentiometer grounded to psu ground to regulate PWM signal. 

in the end i run them around 15% of their intended speed. 

i can regulate the speed of all 10 fans with a single knob though.


----------



## boulard83 (May 24, 2010)

Thx for answering


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

keep in mind... 15% of 430cfm is still A LOT of air when you consider thats only for 1 fan. multiply that time 10 and you have HUGE amount of airflow at low rpm with almost no noise at all. 

this system has the ability to remove 3700watts of heat from the water. 

i will be adding the mobo as well as 4 gtx480s to the loop soon.


----------



## boulard83 (May 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:
			
		

> keep in mind... 15% of 430cfm is still A LOT of air when you consider thats only for 1 fan. multiply that time 10 and you have HUGE amount of airflow at low rpm with almost no noise at all.



Flow isnt linear with fan speed but i guess you have enough flow  




			
				Fitseries3 said:
			
		

> This system has the ability to remove 3700watts of heat from the water.
> 
> i will be adding the mobo as well as 4 gtx480s to the loop soon.



And i'm waiting for these pics.


----------



## douglatins (May 24, 2010)

Fit i want to know the box contents, like a "unboxing"


----------



## OnBoard (May 24, 2010)

Mmmm, cable management. Are the red memory slots primary/must use ones? I was thinking it might look better to have those Mushkins on black slots, so that we get more red popping out there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

im OCing the ridgebacks for now. then i'll switch back to redlines and eventually run all 24gb


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

my temps look ok?

idle







load


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2010)

For two 560's I'd thought the delT would have been lower.  And your using crazy ass fans man, what gives?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

CPU still gets warm. you cant prevent it from heating up completely. 

using fans at super low speed so they are silent.  

im happy with the results so far. 

the water setup will shine when i get 4 gpus and the board in the loop as well.


----------



## Laurijan (May 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> CPU still gets warm. you cant prevent it from heating up completely.
> 
> using fans at super low speed so they are silent.
> 
> ...



Will need some real good cooling power that water loop - keen on seeing the end-result!


----------



## copenhagen69 (May 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> CPU still gets warm. you cant prevent it from heating up completely.
> 
> using fans at super low speed so they are silent.
> 
> ...



what are the temps if fans were are 100% while CPUS were load/idle?

Just curious how well the fans would work then ... even though you would never run it that way haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## erocker (May 24, 2010)

DO WANT moar pics!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

in a bit.

hows this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

physx off


----------



## mlee49 (May 24, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> CPU still gets warm. you cant prevent it from heating up completely.
> 
> using fans at super low speed so they are silent.
> 
> ...



Will there be a block for the board?  Full coverage or totally custom work?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

EK is making one yes.


----------



## OnBoard (May 24, 2010)

About 4x the performance of my system, weak! 

Oh and you just smashed on OCd GTX 280 in CPU score. I got just under 50k with it, so that's how much CPU power is needed to beat one GPU. (well CPU still plays a role in that score too, got much less when I was with dual still, so not comparable, but still)


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

check this..

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1007902_

and

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1007906_fitseries3_cpu_z_2x_xeon_x5677_4606_mhz


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## t_ski (May 24, 2010)

I was waiting for that one.  Didn't have to wait very long


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (May 24, 2010)

no physx..


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)




----------



## GSquadron (May 28, 2010)

Still asking myself why you only bench and don't show us other things rather than bench. You said you could do whatever you wanted to do with the rig. Maybe publishing a video of a game in youtube


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

i fold, i crunch, i do alot of things. if you dont like it dont keep asking.


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Still asking myself why you only bench and don't show us other things rather than bench. You said you could do whatever you wanted to do with the rig. Maybe publishing a video of a game in youtube



This is a Benching Platform, you can do other things but its really insulting to not use this for benching. 

This right here is sexy 





Source:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=251549


----------



## (FIH) The Don (May 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> This is a Benching Platform, you can do other things but its really insulting to not use this for benching.
> 
> This right here is sexy
> http://ydsimo.hp.infoseek.co.jp/w555xs/w55501.jpg
> ...



what a sissy rig


----------



## GSquadron (May 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> This is a Benching Platform, you can do other things but its really insulting to not use this for benching.



He already has benched more than 10 times


----------



## Fourstaff (May 28, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> He already has benched more than 10 times



The whole point of this rig is to bench and bench and crunch and bench and watch porn and bench etc, so why not use for benching? Its like buying a car and not taking it for a spin.


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2010)

ONE SWEET BENCH SETUP....








That has to be one of the tightest, most well thougout and cleanest setup's i have seen in a while.

MUCHO RESPECT, (that says it all) 

MUCHO RESPECT 

THAT A 5 slapper!


----------



## Assassin48 (May 28, 2010)

Thats not my rig System Viper

Thats ducks bench setup 

The source is under that pic 
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=251549


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> Thats not my rig System Viper
> 
> Thats ducks bench setup
> 
> ...




hmmmm feel kind of dumb for missing that. but that is what you get for not reading every post! 

But it's Damn sweet anyway, So what does your look like...

Here is what i was working with, i upgraded a bit and now have 2 stations

Prep and Phase...


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 28, 2010)

pic time


----------



## SystemViper (May 28, 2010)

I new that pic would pop up within an hour....

Man o Man Fits i think you have outdone yoursel;f with that rig.

I have not seen better anywhere....


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 28, 2010)

Sweet jesus Steve    Some UV tubing would have been great for some dark shots


----------



## MushkinSean (May 28, 2010)

Wow, that looks awesome! 

Outstanding attention to detail.


----------



## DannibusX (May 28, 2010)

I haven't looked at this thread in quite a while.  That thing looks amazing Fits.  Great job!

You should build a flux capacitor to fill the hole under the optical drive.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2010)

Nice job Fit, looks like a lot of time and effort went into that system.

Looks clean, yet powerful.


----------



## neoreif (May 29, 2010)

This is a mini super computer that looks a personal refrigerator! Hope to see you put a dual i7 980x in there for 24 thread goodness!

To TPU's Eleet Hardware Junkie!


----------



## SystemViper (May 29, 2010)

DannibusX said:


> I haven't looked at this thread in quite a while.  That thing looks amazing Fits.  Great job!
> 
> You should build a flux capacitor to fill the hole under the optical drive.



use one of those super Q resi's, that woudl make a good flux cap.//


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 29, 2010)

lol... im going to tell yuo my reason for not getting a frozenQ res but you wont believe me.

wasnt in the budget.


----------



## CDdude55 (May 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> lol... im going to tell yuo my reason for not getting a frozenQ res but you wont believe me.
> 
> wasnt in the budget.



I thought most of your stuff was free(or at least partly free)?

Must have a good paying job to get those sweet toys.


----------



## Asylum (May 29, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> pic time
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=35910&stc=1&d=1275082677
> 
> ...



Nice job Fits....The rig looks great.


----------



## HammerON (May 29, 2010)

Looking freaken sweet

When are you going to put those cards under water? Are you still getting two more 480's???


----------



## steelkane (May 29, 2010)

That is an Awesome Loop, The flow is simple & genus


----------



## KieX (May 29, 2010)

Dunno how long we'd been waiting to see the MegaRig take a final form.. but it was worth it! It's absolutely bonkers, love it!


----------



## overclocking101 (May 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i fold, i crunch, i do alot of things. if you dont like it dont keep asking.



can you post the bionic cpu bench results?? just curious to see what this rig would produce, the pics man dear god! put me in sheer awe. literally I still cant believe it steve, you finally did it! Well I bet she still isnt finished, no rig is truly ever finished


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> I thought most of your stuff was free(or at least partly free)?
> 
> Must have a good paying job to get those sweet toys.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, i forgot your Ego.



alot of it was review parts and freebees. 

nothing comes free though.

even if it was given to me free of charge i still promoted the person/company that gave the stuff to me. its all great stuff and i would not have crap in my machine so you know its all good. 

90% of the money spent here was from selling off older parts i had and buying & selling other parts in the meantime to "create" more money.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 30, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> can you post the bionic cpu bench results?? just curious to see what this rig would produce, the pics man dear god! put me in sheer awe. literally I still cant believe it steve, you finally did it! Well I bet she still isnt finished, no rig is truly ever finished



it makes around 80k ppd but i havent run it a whole lot yet. still toying with OCing at the moment. 



HammerON said:


> Looking freaken sweet
> 
> When are you going to put those cards under water? Are you still getting two more 480's???



waiting on 2 more cards when they become available. should be soon.

waiting for mobo block to be finished by EK. then i'll get board block and 4 480 blocks at once.


----------



## overclocking101 (May 30, 2010)

wow! 80k ppd! dear god! is that wcg or bionic?? my i7 only did 4.5kppd bionic. all those blocks that a lot of copper, nickel plated right??


----------



## Laurijan (May 30, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it makes around 80k ppd but i havent run it a whole lot yet. still toying with OCing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Arent you concernt that this system with all its power gets self aware and destroys the world as we know it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2010)

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/1010958_fitseries3_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5677_2sec_946ms


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 1, 2010)

Nice stuff fits, I remember when I was 7th worldwide for Wprime32m at a whopping 7.22 seconds!

http://hwbot.org/community/submission/685547_sniipe_dogg_wprime_32m_2x_xeon_e5450_7sec_220ms

now everone and their mother can beat that with an OCed i7 ldmangrumbles:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 1, 2010)

can i get some +1's on my modrigs page?

http://www.evga.com/ModsRigs/detail.aspx?BuildID=21372

thanks!


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

Done


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

if there is any benchmarks you wanna see this machine rip through just let me know. i'll run anything anyone requests.

right now im working on getting OSX installed to kill some mac benches.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

Wut?  Mac's bench?   I thought they just sat there not getting virus's and "just working"


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

Science Mark or whatever that thing is. Don't remember the name.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

not optimized for multicore i dont think.

heres this but let me try a trick i know..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

nope.... lower score.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, I think I beat you, lemme find my screen shot.


----------



## jellyrole (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 2, 2010)

the new cinebench 11.5 or something like that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)




----------



## OnBoard (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh there is a 11.5 out. Have to download and compare. Latest I have on hdd is R10  So no more motorbike, good.

edit: heh, 3.51  I don't have that single core option at all? (ah advanced benchmark) R10 was actually slower with current processor that E7200@3.2GHz, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

what you guys want to see run today?

give me a few


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 2, 2010)

How about PCMark 2005?  I think you could get into the top 20 on HWBot.org:

http://hwbot.org/rankings/benchmark/pcmark_2005/rankings


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 2, 2010)

sure... a few more?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jun 2, 2010)

super pi   should be fun to see how it scales with all the extra cores LOL


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 2, 2010)

hmm pacman?


----------



## codyjansen (Jun 3, 2010)

solitaire?


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 3, 2010)

I wish Auto CAD or Photoshop had a benchmark.  They use a ton of memory and need a quality GPU to render, anything like that on the market?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> super pi   should be fun to see how it scales with all the extra cores LOL



PI is single thread bench









we need more multi thread benches


----------



## boogerlad (Jun 3, 2010)

y cruncher http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=221773


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 3, 2010)

32m


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jun 3, 2010)

lol, seems the leader of this billboard has a severely more upgraded rig than even you!
96gb ram?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224818


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224842


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

wait no.... 

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1224842

*yeah that one lol*

i got to 4.9 but couldnt get validation


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2010)

Is that just one cpu?  Whats the max overclock on both cpus?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

thats 2 cpus. 8core, 16 thread

4.9ghz is highest i've seen yet.

this is on water


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 5, 2010)

nice run Fits 

and spammer ftw^^


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats 2 cpus. 8core, 16 thread
> 
> 4.9ghz is highest i've seen yet.
> 
> this is on water



Wow, thats amazing!  Did that do the sub 3s WPrime run?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

my fastest is on HWbot


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 5, 2010)

wait, 
did i see wrong?
144GBs of RAM

4.9GHz at what volts?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

12gb ddr3

1.44v vcore 1.425v vtt 1.4v IOH 1.6v vdimm


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 5, 2010)

wow.
thats a bit high..
hows the temps?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 5, 2010)

not that high. 

54c max


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

for those of you who keep saying "thats gotta be like a jet engine.... loud as hell" here is a vid clip of it running....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKkP3Q1LNo


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 7, 2010)

I would be scared shitless to have the fans exposed like that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 7, 2010)

haha it IS loud, in the end


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> for those of you who keep saying "thats gotta be like a jet engine.... loud as hell" here is a vid clip of it running....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilKkP3Q1LNo



Two GTX 400 cards at 90% fan is loud.  Rated 40+ dB each, and thats not including your radiator fans.  I cant wait to see 4 liquid cooled GTX480's


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 7, 2010)

Having deltas at max without fan grills is a bit dangerous  e.g your cat walking by or just some loose stuff might get sucked in


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

thats not max. ... thats only 50%


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 7, 2010)

I wonder how loud would they be at max then.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

a LOT louder. 

i cant show you though.... 

in the vid they are running 100% at 12v

they are 24v fans though....


----------



## Kantastic (Jun 7, 2010)

Ever consider putting grills on them Fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

never


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

not yet....


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 7, 2010)

got them ordered and waiting for delivery or still looking for them ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

waiting


----------



## -FOG- (Jun 7, 2010)

Hope they will arrive soon, then you can finish your awesome build (Y)


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Fit, Can you overvolt a specific line in your PSU?  

I want to run my pumps at 18V but not sure if it's possible without heavily modding the PSU.


----------



## t_ski (Jun 7, 2010)

There was a way to mod the 12V and the 5V rail to get 17V...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 7, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> Fit, Can you overvolt a specific line in your PSU?
> 
> I want to run my pumps at 18V but not sure if it's possible without heavily modding the PSU.



no but i have some cheap meanwell psus' that will run 14v or so.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice, oh and I found this over at Evga:








GO FITS GO!!!!

EVERYONE GIVE FITS A +1:

http://www.evga.com/modsrigs/detail.aspx?buildid=21372


----------



## Wile E (Jun 8, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no but i have some cheap meanwell psus' that will run 14v or so.



Run 2 meanwell 12v psus in series to get 24v.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 9, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 14, 2010)

heya guys.... update...

EK is working on the SR2 block assembly and as soon as they get it done i'll have it on my board asap. 

still debating on which blocks to get for the GPUs


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

the EK blocks for the 480s seems very good.
i'd suggest you take that.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

i think i've decided to make some changes here.

im selling my 5677s to get some retail chips. hopefully 5680s.

i also think im going to sell these EK supreme LTs and get some HFs instead. 

a few other changes in store but thats it for now.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

5680?
quads or 6-cores?


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 15, 2010)

AhokZYashA said:


> 5680?
> quads or 6-cores?



Some nice 6 cores, damn you 

http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=47916


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

6-cores!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 15, 2010)

12 actually. 24threads


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jun 15, 2010)

because you are going to buy TWO of them


----------



## overclocking101 (Jun 15, 2010)

dude hwbot is calling your name


----------



## douglatins (Jun 15, 2010)

Fit could you measure up the SR2 tray? i need distance of the holes that mount the try in the case and the dimensions of the hole on the case for the tray


----------



## t_ski (Jun 23, 2010)

About time:

http://www.techpowerup.com/125072/Mushkin_Enhanced_Announces_Callisto_Deluxe_Series_SSDs.html


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Jun 23, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Ever consider putting grills on them Fits?


teehee. grills are so 90s


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## theonedub (Jun 23, 2010)

Ridiculous


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100623/Capture002.jpg



How fast is the ram running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Not  too fast. Its ecc


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Not  too fast. Its ecc



So 1600Mhz?  1066?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 23, 2010)

hwbot link... http://hwbot.org/community/submissi..._wprime_32m_2x_xeon_x5680_2sec_157ms?new=true


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 23, 2010)

Sub 2s???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jun 26, 2010)

love the mushkin redline ascents on the sr2.... 1960mhz with decent timings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 3, 2010)

board block in a week but for now im prepping gpus...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 3, 2010)

Blocks lookin very very good. I cant wait to see em installed.


----------



## OnBoard (Jul 3, 2010)

Sort of looks like autobot logo on that block  Just missing eyes, few scratches and couple blocks 
http://sorry061.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/transformers-autobot-shield.jpg


----------



## HammerON (Jul 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> board block in a week but for now im prepping gpus...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36733&stc=1&d=1278126720



Love the looks of that block Fits



OnBoard said:


> Sort of looks like autobot logo on that block  Just missing eyes, few scratches and couple blocks
> http://sorry061.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/transformers-autobot-shield.jpg



Totally agree with ya there


----------



## t_ski (Jul 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> board block in a week but for now im prepping gpus...
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36733&stc=1&d=1278126720



All this fancy hardware and he has a crappy Dell keyboard sitting on his desk... :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey now.... I like that keyboard. Just wish it was backlit.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jul 3, 2010)

ps2 are the only way for benching


----------



## t_ski (Jul 3, 2010)

That looks like the USB style from a GX620 series


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 4, 2010)

t_ski said:


> All this fancy hardware and he has a crappy Dell keyboard sitting on his desk... :shadedshu



He has 2 keyboards


----------



## douglatins (Jul 4, 2010)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> He has 2 keyboards



That keyboard is not high end, but quite nice to type


----------



## codyjansen (Jul 4, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Hey now.... I like that keyboard. Just wish it was backlit.



mod it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)

anyone want to see what this will do?


----------



## guitarfreaknation (Jul 10, 2010)

Amazing clocks. Great job


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 10, 2010)

FIT, those are all Intel SSD's?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## Whilhelm (Jul 10, 2010)

Wow those are some crazy read speeds, how many gb is that setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 10, 2010)

300


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

this make sense to you guys?

repeated the same results 4 times...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 13, 2010)

2.3GB/s

what SSD's are these?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

4 intel g2 80gbs for now. using a highpoint raid card


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 13, 2010)

those read speeds seems impossible..

but nothing wrong with it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

haha...


----------



## t_ski (Jul 13, 2010)

I was wondering WTF it would take to get disk subscore to 7.9.  With my three SSD's in raid 0 (660MB/s reads) it only goes to 6.8


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I was wondering WTF it would take to get disk subscore to 7.9.  With my three SSD's in raid 0 (660MB/s reads) it only goes to 6.8



if i OCed the machine i bet i could get perfect 7.9 haha!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 13, 2010)

I get a 7.8 with a single Gskill Phoenix drive. 

The funny thing is. my 5870's gave me a 7.8 for graphics.. a single 480.. 7.9.. Love Nvidia.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

This raid may be a little faster....


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 13, 2010)

600GBs of SSD RAID goodness
*drool*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sandforce drives too


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 13, 2010)

i hate you


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 13, 2010)

should be 1.5-2.2GB/s read speeds.
cant wait for it in action


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

single drive...


----------



## Tatty_One (Jul 13, 2010)

friggin rocket technology in this thread, guess I'll have to throw me old abacus away now


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 13, 2010)

Keep on rockin, glad i checked back, some nice stuff you are putting in... 

keep up the great work!

BRS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 13, 2010)

This might not be tr most creative build ever, but it does involve the sweetest freakin' hardware everrrrrr


----------



## MoonPig (Jul 13, 2010)

20mins and no raid results...

Wonder how they scale. Any chance of adding one drive at a time?

Also, how much all them set you back?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

hitting some kinda wall.

im using a pcie 2.0 x8 raid card with 512gb onboard cache so i should have no problem getting over 1gb/s but...

4drives raid 0


----------



## Delta6326 (Jul 13, 2010)

this is for you. i want to take that computer for a test drive


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 13, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> this is for you. i want to take that computer for a test drive
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100713/Capture032.jpg



Mega cute!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 13, 2010)

raid 5.... 4 drives on the left.... "lost a drive" on the right...


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 13, 2010)

it doesnt seems too much different to me

and what with those 2GB/s read speed on the intel anyway..

and have you tried putting all 6 SSD's on RAID 0 array?


----------



## p0Pe (Jul 13, 2010)

omg... Thats some crazy speeds right there


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## MoonPig (Jul 14, 2010)

Don't tell me their yours. Don't.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2010)

I say no.  Fit has a Mountain Mods case, and I doubt he'd touch Thermaltake Frio's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

i love the frios!

they are excellent. 

and yes, they are mine. 

dont you see the MM case in the pics?

the one for the other rig will be here thursday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

thats actually a pinnacle 18 in ano black. got the other one in brushed alu 

the phone pics arent as good as my camera but i always forget to take the camera with me to work.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 14, 2010)

Crazy bastard :shadedshu


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 14, 2010)

interesting coolers, looks like they are crowding hte ramslots, 

hate those cream colored fans on those first shots....

love the lab, makes for some monster fun!


----------



## erocker (Jul 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


>



Those coolers look absolutely sexy with the rest of the hardware... and holy f**** you have a lot of hardware!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

im obsessed with hardware!!! bahhahahhahhahah!!!


----------



## Laurijan (Jul 14, 2010)

erocker said:


> Those coolers look absolutely sexy with the rest of the hardware... and holy f**** you have a lot of hardware!



His custom title "Eleet Hardware Junkie" hits the nail


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 14, 2010)

holy **** thats a LOT..
whats the CPU on both things fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

actually both of those machines have retail 5680s. i have 2 5677s in my machine here at home and 2 more 5677s at work waiting for a mobo.... then theres the 6 5650s for the other sr2s that will be built next week. 

right now im F@H on3 machines at 4.3ghz


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 14, 2010)

so thats a total of 10 CPU and what like 52 Cores?
and all on SR-2s?
crazy


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

all cpus have HT so 104 threads haha


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 14, 2010)

and what the heck are your job?
having that many hardware


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Jul 14, 2010)

Thats a crime.



Now what is the piont to have all the SR2 Boards.


All the Processors.

All of it?


I mean.


Thats a crime to god.


Your spending 20,000+ if its all retail

but you work in secret places >.>

So probably 5,000+ :O!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 14, 2010)

almost $16k ya.

FAR less than retail. 

i buy wholesale


----------



## Kantastic (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm depressed looking at all that hardware.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 15, 2010)

80gb of ram anyone?


----------



## afw (Jul 15, 2010)

I dont wanna look at this thread anymore .... makes me very jealous  ... and extremely sad ...


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 15, 2010)

like the frio setup,do you achieve good temps with those,my 3520 idles around 40c @ 4.2 on my frio wondering if your getting the same


----------



## ERazer (Jul 15, 2010)

you make me sick  j/k


----------



## KieX (Jul 15, 2010)

I feel like I should put those pics on a motivator and pin it to a wall so that I work harder for a payrise. 

You're damn cruel fits! 
(love it though)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mudkip (Jul 16, 2010)

lol this is ridiculous


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

you cant tell me you never wondered how well a machine runs with an insane amount of ram in it


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay so how well does it run?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

i opened up cs5 in 1second then opened 26gb of ram images from a DSLR and barely had 30% of the ram used 

i bet it would be great for video editing.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 16, 2010)

Shit thats fast


----------



## Soylent Joe (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i opened up cs5 in 1second then opened 26gb of ram images from a DSLR and barely had 30% of the ram used
> 
> i bet it would be great for video editing.



Jesus Christ. It takes me 10 seconds to load CS5.


----------



## burtram (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i opened up cs5 in 1second then opened 26gb of ram images from a DSLR and barely had 30% of the ram used
> 
> i bet it would be great for video editing.



Sounds like my next computer will have to be a little on the ridiculous side, I deal with large sized dslr images all the time as well as 3d work in maya/video encoding. would love to be able to do it all at once, lol. Btw, those frio's do look really nice with that color scheme.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/Capture272.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100716/Capture273.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100715/Capture006147.jpg



Anyone else notice the funniest thing is that that Frio is blocking a ram slot? 

That means theres potential for more than 80GB of ram.  

So, now that you have the fastest personal computer on earth what are you going to do with it?

Disney World?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 16, 2010)

actually....

the reason for only 80gb and not 96 is because we sold a mac pro this morning with 2 sticks in it. 

that leaves me 2 sticks short 

still.... im not complaining


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I was wondering WTF it would take to get disk subscore to 7.9.  With my three SSD's in raid 0 (660MB/s reads) it only goes to 6.8



I got 7.8 with a single 80GB Intel.

Fit weren't you getting fermis? 4 of them? Is your build ever going to be finished? I mean make up your mind already! ROFL


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, this is all kinds of ridicules.  I don't even thing my last laptop had 80 GB of HDD space.  1 second for CS5 is just criminal.

This reminds me of a video of a computer that cost like $45,000 and used some weird RAID array scheme this guy invented for this rig.  It was like 30 SSD drives and it could literally open every program installed (40 apps, including 5 modern games and CS3) in like 8 seconds. They did some other demos like copying a CD (700 MB) in the time it took for the actual CD to hit the ground when dropped out of a 2 story building.  Or something like that.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Jul 16, 2010)

crap 1 sec on CS5
my PC takes almost 1 minute to open even CS3

how do you like the frios fits?
is it better than the D14?


----------



## GSquadron (Jul 16, 2010)

My PC only needs 14 seconds and still it is not the end of the world
Opening 14 times faster than mine, means your computer is 14 times faster in opening programs.
Your rig is going to cost 10000$, mine costs 100$. The difference in price is 100:1 ratio
The difference in speed is 14:1
still the price of your computer is ridiculous. Anyway 1 second for CS5 is a great achievement so
CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## douglatins (Jul 16, 2010)

Until you dont get this, not impressed hehe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dWOEa4Djs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## -FOG- (Jul 16, 2010)

tends to be like that yep.. You look at it in a different way before you get those computer parts by yourself.. and when you do, everything changes


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 20, 2010)

twins? like yin and yang? brothers from a different mother? good vs evil?


----------



## tecton3d (Jul 20, 2010)

first of all... holy shit, it's amazing what you've done with this hardware! congrats 

I have a friend who wants to build using the SR-2 but doesn't have the coin to throw down for dual hexa cores right now so my first question is this:  can the SR-2 run, and overclock, a single hexa core xeon/single quadcore xeon?  If so, what hexa core do you recommend?  Secondly (and depending on the first question) what quad-core xeons would your recommend putting in the SR-2 to get a solid overclock with air cooling until the price drops on hexa cores and he can pick them up?  Also, can you recommend a good 12gb ram kit?

thanks!

edit:
could we get a spec list of all the parts you have in each system?


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 20, 2010)

Damn Fits!

Now time to get those folding/crunching


----------



## mdsx1950 (Jul 20, 2010)

Subscribed. 

Damn bro, your rig makes my rig look like dirt lol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm truly impresses fit


----------



## douglatins (Jul 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> twins? like yin and yang? brothers from a different mother? good vs evil?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Capture278.jpg



I bet the frios cool better since the D14 only have one fan. Also, where is your rig with fermis and WC?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 20, 2010)

These are machines 2 and 3.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2010)

wish me luck....

gotta pull megarig completely apart to swap cpus.

out with the 5677s and in with....


----------



## SystemViper (Jul 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wish me luck....
> 
> gotta pull megarig completely apart to swap cpus.
> 
> out with the 5677s and in with....



and in with........


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> wish me luck....
> 
> gotta pull megarig completely apart to swap cpus.
> 
> out with the 5677s and in with....



**awaits while listening to drum rolls**


Come on fit TELL US!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> **awaits while listening to drum rolls**
> 
> 
> Come on fit TELL US!!!!



Those drums are fucked up by now


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Those drums are fucked up by now



LMAO ....

Would be more worried about the drummer falling asleep. 

COME ON FITS!!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO ....
> 
> Would be more worried about the drummer falling asleep.
> 
> COME ON FITS!!!!



That too!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> LMAO ....
> 
> Would be more worried about the drummer falling asleep.
> 
> COME ON FITS!!!!



maybe give the drum roll a break and do a barrel roll 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umT9kLDPxc


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Hex cores?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe give the drum roll a break and do a barrel roll
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umT9kLDPxc



Forget a barrel roll ... 

Thunder is starting to roll. Are you getting any storms there pos??


**insert comment from fitseries3 here**

Come on FITS!!!11!1!!one!!!11!onehundredone TELL US!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Forget a barrel roll ...
> 
> Thunder is starting to roll. Are you getting any storms there pos??
> 
> ...



No storms here yet but they are supposed to be heading here tonight and tomorrow IIRC.
what do you have up your sleeves fits?

Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,  sorry for that


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> No storms here yet but they are supposed to be heading here tonight and tomorrow IIRC.
> what do you have up your sleeves fits?
> 
> Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,  sorry for that



CP much?

Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll

Massive storms here in VT today


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> CP much?
> 
> Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll
> 
> Massive storms here in VT today



yes 
Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rolDo a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rolDo a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rol

I think we should stop spaming his thread with the barrel roll


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 22, 2010)

Jeez! Stop barrel rolling!!!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Jeez! Stop barrel rolling!!!




i just listened to the song of it that is 10mins long now its stuck in my head


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2010)

just a bit longer...

cpus are going in the sockets now


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> No storms here yet but they are supposed to be heading here tonight and tomorrow IIRC.
> what do you have up your sleeves fits?
> 
> Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,  sorry for that





[Ion] said:


> CP much?
> 
> Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll
> 
> Massive storms here in VT today





p_o_s_pc said:


> yes
> Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rolDo a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rolDo a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll, Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,Do a barrel roll,do a barrel roll,do a barrel rol
> 
> I think we should stop spaming his thread with the barrel roll



WTF.lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 22, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> WTF.lol



see this 


p_o_s_pc said:


> maybe give the drum roll a break and do a barrel roll
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3umT9kLDPxc


----------



## [Ion] (Jul 22, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> just a bit longer...
> 
> cpus are going in the sockets now


Tell us what they are 


CDdude55 said:


> WTF.lol


----------



## CDdude55 (Jul 22, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> see this



LOL, awesome.




[Ion] said:


>


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2010)

the most barrel rolls in one thread


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2010)

now these are just temporary until monday when the REAL new cpus come in.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jul 22, 2010)

w00t!


----------



## douglatins (Jul 22, 2010)

Obviously its the Intel Xeon X5680, any doubt guys?


----------



## krisna159 (Jul 23, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> now these are just temporary until monday when the REAL new cpus come in.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture131.jpg



holly sh** i do want..


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Jul 25, 2010)

I was going to post swapping the CPU coolers to match the color schemes, but then I read your post about Yin Yang so I get it now.

And so you know, I use this thread and pictures of your computers to explain to people why I am a PC and not a Mac.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 25, 2010)

what you guys think about putting the sr2s in a black and polished aluminum g5 case?


----------



## dark2099 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> what you guys think about putting the sr2s in a black and polished aluminum g5 case?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100725/Capture282.jpg



When do I get mine for review?


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> now these are just temporary until monday when the REAL new cpus come in.
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100722/Capture131.jpg



You have temporary Xeons hahahaha


----------



## Rakesh95 (Jul 25, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> what you guys think about putting the sr2s in a black and polished aluminum g5 case?
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100725/Capture282.jpg



You need a window obviously
Cant put all that red and black to waste.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Jul 25, 2010)

i think it would look sweet


----------



## Frick (Jul 27, 2010)

Would look totally sweet.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 31, 2010)

Fit, have you got your EK block yet?







Would look so sick all under water!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 31, 2010)

its in the mail


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome!!

install it already


----------



## -FOG- (Aug 10, 2010)

Finally arrived


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 10, 2010)

I love EK blocks


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 10, 2010)

Fits, I thought you were doing GTX 480 quad SLI on this? When are those going under water?

Also, can't wait to see this thing in the G5 case


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture302841.jpg



Looks like one indeed 


Nice looking block Steve


----------



## -FOG- (Aug 10, 2010)

built-in beer opener, very practical , keeps you in action while mounting your block lol..


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 11, 2010)

i wonder what that round hole cools, kinda odd ek would leave it on if it wasnt cooling something but what?? or maybe it is for added screw holes? also can you post internal shots of that bloack and the side that mkes contact with the board??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> twins? like yin and yang? brothers from a different mother? good vs evil?
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100720/Capture278.jpg



A few years of food,medicine,school and clean water, for an african village?

Sorry, i dont want to diminish what you have done here, and what time and money you invested... i like really fast computers too, and i can fully understand the thrill about constructing such a rig....im also pollitically totally neutral, and mostly reasonable, and i surely dont want to attack you...but.... isnt that a little "much" lived capitalism, and a little bit like showing off your brand new bought Bugatti Veyron, to the beggars on the street ?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture302.jpg



Well it's about godamned time it came in.



Velvet Wafer said:


> A few years of food,medicine,school and clean water, for an african village?
> 
> Sorry, i dont want to diminish what you have done here, and what time and money you invested... i like really fast computers too, and i can fully understand the thrill about constructing such a rig....im also pollitically totally neutral, and mostly reasonable, and i surely dont want to attack you...but.... isnt that a little "much" lived capitalism, and* a little bit like showing off your brand new bought Bugatti Veyron, to the beggars on the street ?*


Screw that, I'd not only show it off to them, I'd use it to shower them with molten tire rubber.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 11, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture302.jpg



Lets see the shit installed~
Been waiting


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> A few years of food,medicine,school and clean water, for an african village?
> 
> Sorry, i dont want to diminish what you have done here, and what time and money you invested... i like really fast computers too, and i can fully understand the thrill about constructing such a rig....im also pollitically totally neutral, and mostly reasonable, and i surely dont want to attack you...but.... isnt that a little "much" lived capitalism, and a little bit like showing off your brand new bought Bugatti Veyron, to the beggars on the street ?



I do not want to say anything bad about fit, but he's not a rich guy.  He runs a computer shop and makes a decent living, and spends a lot of spare time looking for and finding deals on stuff.  And he's a hard-nosed trader who won't move much on his end.  It's been said many times in this thread that he's spent about a third (maybe less) on what this computer is worth.  This is a better rig than mine and I paid more money because a lot of what I bought was retail, and that's not the case with his.


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, he only spent ~3.5k on this??


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 11, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I do not want to say anything bad about fit, but he's not a rich guy.  He runs a computer shop and makes a decent living, and spends a lot of spare time looking for and finding deals on stuff.  And he's a hard-nosed trader who won't move much on his end.  It's been said many times in this thread that he's spent about a third (maybe less) on what this computer is worth.  This is a better rig than mine and I paid more money because a lot of what I bought was retail, and that's not the case with his.



i believe, i saw 2 rigs in that pic? was the other not fits? 

@wile e
but that would be quite impolite! i hope you meant that as a joke!


----------



## JATownes (Aug 11, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Screw that, I'd not only show it off to them, I'd use it to shower them with molten tire rubber.


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 11, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100810/Capture302841.jpg



Really, whats the point of that metal piece?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 11, 2010)

no fits builds them for a company that sells them i do believe both are not his.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 11, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Really, whats the point of that metal piece?



noooo idea man


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 11, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> no fits builds them for a company that sells them i do believe both are not his.



can be, i must admit, i really dont know^^ but then at least the persons buying them would be of great personal wealth


----------



## Rakesh95 (Aug 12, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Really, whats the point of that metal piece?



space for a capacitor, im not quite sure.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2010)

It houses the flux capacitor. Once he gets his rig up to 88Mph, BAM! Time travelin.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 13, 2010)

imagine fits rig beein excavated from a pre-feudal grave, in perfect working condition!
the archeologist plugged it in, and instantly was able to do a stable linx, 200 runs


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2010)

edited


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 14, 2010)

Daaayyum son!!! lol

That's some serious speed right there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2010)

edited


----------



## JATownes (Aug 14, 2010)

Am I seeing that right?  Your rig is pushing *12 physical cores at 5Ghz, capable of 24 threads*!!!  F$#KING AWESOME.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2010)

yep.... thats right.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> launches Q1 2011



Good stuff


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 14, 2010)

Sounds like fast stuff

sorry for double post


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 14, 2010)

peeerrrttyyyyy much my face expression atm


----------



## douglatins (Aug 14, 2010)

I am always impressed about getting stuff early, spending money is not hard, but getting those CPUs, thats cool


----------



## HammerON (Aug 14, 2010)

Way to go Fits


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> behold!
> 
> Super secret wormhole technology!!



Meh, lame.

Mail them to me with an SR-2, and I'll show you what they can really do.


----------



## TheLaughingMan (Aug 14, 2010)

You have to pimp out the desktop space.  Something with this much power should have a desktop that looks alien and futuristic.  Oh and...

WTF!?!?!?!  I really, really want one of these.  If have to start transporting "material" to Texas.  Swing by, pick up my custom rig for Fit and then drive home like a bat out of hell.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Aug 14, 2010)

So sense im the only one interested 


What is your vantage score this time fits 

I NEED TO KNOW!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 14, 2010)

Prepping water on 3 480s right now


----------



## mstenholm (Aug 14, 2010)

The only multi CPU box I ever owned wasn't worth nada in any bench (well never tried) so I just ask out of curiosity / lack of knowledge - do both your CPU have to run the same speed in Vantage or will you be limited by the weakest? BTW you are showing the same CPU twice in your screenie above 

I think the best bench would be to SMP fold a 2692 WU. The fasted I've seen on a dual CPU rig is 141900 PPD (TPF 12:21). More useful for the team  http://foldingforum.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=15613


----------



## MetalRacer (Aug 14, 2010)

Awesome power Fits.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Prepping water on 3 480s right now



where are the pics of that


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 15, 2010)

12 cores @ 5 ghz on air.... 

I'm still stuck on that.


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 15, 2010)

you take interior pics of the sr2 block yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 15, 2010)

forgot to get fittings... they be here monday.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Aug 15, 2010)

come on fits push that thing i can pull 26k with one 470 and a xeon


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 15, 2010)

And why 4.5ghz?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## dark2099 (Aug 17, 2010)

wheres mine, i know you have a spare $6400 sitting around to waste on me.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 17, 2010)

Do any of the 8 cores have dual qpi links? Can't find it listed as either 1 or 2. http://ark.intel.com/Product.aspx?id=46499&processor=X7560&spec-codes=SLBRD


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

8core are for different setup entirely. they all have 4 qpis


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah it just occurred to me "FCLGA1567" is LGA1567.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

no worries.... i might get one of them soon


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fit thats sick!  Cant wait for the remaining blocks if your going all out.

The board block is sick, any off chance you might have seen a pic of it's development?  I wanna see some milling shots!

Edit, post 4995.  Woot, getting close now!


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 17, 2010)

nice dude


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

shes alive!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would like my results to be like that at bone stock....


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> mild OC



Geez. That's some good stuffs.


----------



## douglatins (Aug 17, 2010)

Fit why dont you get EK HF?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 17, 2010)

want to buy me a pair?


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> still plenty of room for more OC
> 
> Ummm... I need a new keyboard...


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow, no Physx really pulls the score down a bunch.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Aug 17, 2010)

hey news man im wait for your 5ghz score


----------



## JATownes (Aug 17, 2010)

Fits, that is just sick.  Can't wait for more.  A  for you.


----------



## HammerON (Aug 17, 2010)

Sweet rig Fits!!! But you need to get some WB's for those other two 480's

Oh - and hell no I won't pay for your shit man  I know you get some killer fuck'n deals...


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 17, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no worries.... i might get one of them soon



Idk if I'd bother unless they're about to release an 8 core with a higher multi.... and a board with sli support. This would look pretty nuts fully loaded though.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

what board is that


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Aug 17, 2010)

http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=Y

Version without SAS. I'd imagine cheaper. http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=N


----------



## Laurijan (Aug 17, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> Idk if I'd bother unless they're about to release an 8 core with a higher multi.... and a board with sli support. This would look pretty nuts fully loaded though.
> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/3866/1017037996.jpg



One heck of a board! WOW


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 17, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=Y
> 
> Version without SAS. I'd imagine cheaper. http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=N



hehehhehehehe 512GB memory


----------



## Papahyooie (Aug 17, 2010)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=Y
> 
> Version without SAS. I'd imagine cheaper. http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon7000/7500/X8QB6.cfm?SAS=N



Dear.... God....

Fits I believe a challenge has been thrown your way. You can't be getting beat with only twelve cores.... its old news now. You need FOUR processors!


----------



## blu3flannel (Aug 17, 2010)

This is insane....ly awesome.  You won't need a new rig for quite some time.

I'm going to give this thread its own bookmark so I can go to it whenever I'm feelin' good.


----------



## AhokZYashA (Aug 18, 2010)

havent been here for a while and fits you did a excellent job again..

that was sick


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/100816/Capture321.jpg



WTF board is that???!!!!!!!

I WANTS!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003QOSVL2/?tag=tec06d-20

FOUNDS!!!!

END OF SEPTEMBER I WILL OWNS!!!

I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED A DUAL CPU BOARD!!!


THANK YOU FIT FOR THIS THREAD!!!!!!! EPIC I SAY EPIC!!!

I'm going to get back into my old hobby, and I knows the ways I want to go. The ways of the FIT!


GREAT SETUP MAN GREAT SETUP!


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Aug 18, 2010)

Wiiiiiiiiii FIT......errrrr


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 19, 2010)

But will it blend?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

domination time


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> domination time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture359.jpg



holy god...


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> domination time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture359.jpg





only one watercooled GPU?

What have you done with the Fits i know? 

Looks nice though


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 2, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> only one watercooled GPU?
> 
> What have you done with the Fits i know?
> 
> Looks nice though



thats what i was thinking :shadedshu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

im getting there.... waiting for package from EK Slovenia to arrive with some goodies 

was it you that kept asking over and over about 4 480s? haha


----------



## Splave (Sep 2, 2010)

it came! enjoy man  looks like a power block in your case


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

Splave said:


> it came! enjoy man  looks like a power block in your case



haha~! yup... JUST got here. im thrilled about tonights bench session. 

thanks.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> domination time
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture359.jpg



Very nice!!!

Boat load of cables sitting in there though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah im getting crysis gamer to make me 2 longer cables for the lower 2 cards.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah im getting crysis gamer to make me 2 longer cables for the lower 2 cards.



is that his job? I have seen his posts in the sleeving thread on XS but just figured he was really bored haha


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

yeah... hes 16 i think. it made him enough money to buy a car so far i think.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yeah... hes 16 i think. it made him enough money to buy a car so far i think.



Daaaamn! Well he does a great job so I dont see why not


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 2, 2010)

You can run 4 cards in SLi now? 

SWEET!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 2, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> You can run 4 cards in SLi now?
> 
> SWEET!



where YOU been? hahahaha


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 2, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> where YOU been? hahahaha



Gone LOL


I've been looking at your rig with envy.....If I land this job in a few days I shall be coping some of it soon lol


It's fucking bad-ass man simply put!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 3, 2010)

is that without physx??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

no. that comes in a bit. once i find a comfortable ceiling.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> no. that comes in a bit. once i find a comfortable ceiling.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100902/Capture149.jpg



Whats the world record ATM? You sure are close to it...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

WR was on LN2 with physx disabled. im sure i can do 50-52k with my setup but no the 67k(i think?) thats the WR


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 3, 2010)

Subscribing for the sheer EpicFTW Awesomeness! You're the MAN FIT!  
Keep going, 'cause it's looking spectacular.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 3, 2010)

What I have been seeing from FIT his PC-Shop must be top-notch!


----------



## mlee49 (Sep 3, 2010)

Laurijan said:


> Whats the world record ATM? You sure are close to it...





Fitseries3 said:


> WR was on LN2 with physx disabled. im sure i can do 50-52k with my setup but no the 67k(i think?) thats the WR



Record Performance score is P67980 on a UD9

http://www.futuremark.com/community/halloffame/

I think Fits can crack 60k, hes that good


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

physx disabled...


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

ROFL disabled????

HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!

You should have a smile your face at this point!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

I HAS TO KNOW FIT!

If you let this baby run over night with F@h, and BONIC what kind of scores are you getting?

Or has you tried that yet?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

not sure. i will try soon.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Will BONIC run 24 threads at once?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

im running dual quads right now. i get same scores with 6cores though. vantage doesnt use more than 16 threads.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Well that's BS that it doesn't/ I wonder if BONIC does. I didn't closely read above I guess, because I thought you had dual 6 cores in your machine.

So do you really love this new Skull Trail board fit? I'm dumb for even asking that I think tho lol.

It only takes xeon cpus tho correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

boinc does yes. check my stats... i had 3 machines running with dual 6cores at once last month for a few days. 

the 3dm 2011 will have support for more threads i think.

xeons only.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

But it takes normal DDR3 this round correct? So filling the bays with cheap ram would not be a problem like with the last skull trail board.

If I land my new job I'll be making around a k a week. So I should be able to finally get back in the game with you guys I'm missing it sooooo much.......

It's also rocking cool you have that running off one PSU. I plan on converting a plug for 240v to power this baby if I end up with one.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

i've used 12 8gb ecc sticks in these boards for up to 96gb of ram. it doesnt need ecc though. right now i have 12gb of mushkin redline ascent sticks in it. 

filling all the slots stresses the mem controllers so i advise using higher density sticks. 

its running off of 2 enermax 1050watt revo's.

PSU 1 runs the board, cpus, hdds, dvd, fans

PSU2 runs 4 480s

shes pulling 1781watts max from the wall under load so far.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

I like the 4 x 480 and you have some awesome scores there, i would like to see the power cables cleaned up a bit though


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

working on it. like i said... new cables on the way for the lower 2 gpus.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> working on it. like i said... new cables on the way for the lower 2 gpus.



sweet..your rig gave me the inspiration to make mine better


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> sweet..your rig gave me the inspiration to make mine better



im glad.... seemed like you where mocking me in your thread along with the others. 

just because i have a sick ass machine doesnt mean i dont enjoy seeing everyone else happy with their machines. what i enjoy most is helping other people make the most out of what they have so that they too can feel the enjoyment i get out of working with computers. 


i am making news again with my SR2s i sent out for demo...

http://www.hardmac.com/news/2010/09/03/the-fastest-mac-in-the-world-is-a-hackintosh

http://www.macintouch.com/reviews/supermax/


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i've used 12 8gb ecc sticks in these boards for up to 96gb of ram. it doesnt need ecc though. right now i have 12gb of mushkin redline ascent sticks in it.
> 
> filling all the slots stresses the mem controllers so i advise using higher density sticks.
> 
> ...



All you need now is a good PCI-E Raid controller, and a crap load of SDD drives 


Just throwing that idea in your head. I'm sure you seen that video of the massive raid-0 SDD machine on youtube before.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> All you need now is a good PCI-E Raid controller, and a crap load of SDD drives
> 
> 
> Just throwing that idea in your head. I'm sure you seen that video of the massive raid-0 SDD machine on youtube before.



been there and done that. after 3 drives the "feel" doesnt get any faster. 

read the above links to the reviews on my demo machines and you'll see that just 2 vertex 2's in raid 0 was hard to saturate even with HUGE files. 

raid is nice but i still dont mind a good high speed mechanical drive. currently using a 1tb WD black in this machine.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Have you seen this video fit? They could transfer 2GB a sec...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=26enkCzkJHQ

We took 24 256GB Samsung MLC SSD`s and put them in RAID to make this awesome computer! See how we did it, and what the results were! For more information on these drives, check out `www.samsungssd.com`



I seen your news links the other day, and of course that's just full of win awesome!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

the numbers are higher but when you have a chance to feel it for yourself it gets to a point where the real life feel of it isnt much faster. there just isnt a need for such high bandwidth because we have nothing that large that needs to be loaded quickly YET


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> the numbers are higher but when you have a chance to feel it for yourself it gets to a point where the real life feel of it isnt much faster. there just isnt a need for such high bandwidth because we have nothing that large that needs to be loaded quickly YET



Bench the vantage at 4.5Ghz

Same clocks on the gpu's

Maybe a little more tweaked dude.

If it isnt possible, o well, break 60k though, then do it.

Break 60k!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

And you push high vantage scores for what reason LOL

Besides F@H, and BONIC there really isn't a need either besides holy geek awesomeness.

I say that, that would of been kick ass when I was in the image business. I used to have to pull thousands of huge images to QC. Being able to pull them at a unreal time would of had it's plus.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

not sure how accurate this is but i've got them all folding along with cpus right now. 

i really need to get the other 3 cards on water.


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 3, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> And you push high vantage scores for what reason LOL
> 
> Besides F@H, and BONIC there really isn't a need either besides holy geek awesomeness.
> 
> I say that, that would of been kick ass when I was in the image business. I used to have to pull thousands of huge images to QC. Being able to pull them at a unreal time would of had it's plus.



He pushes Higher Vantage scores because its a hobby, Id cry to know that the full potential and bragging rights of the rig wernt accomplished. 

If he breaks 60k, Gets the rig cleaned up, Nice lighting, Posilishes everything under water cooling, 

then dammit, he will have the best rig in the world, and espicially on evga's mod rigs sight


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

I very much know it's a hobby, and bragging rights. You don't see me crying why would you build a machine like this lol....

I wonder what your machine would eat(watt wise) running bonic, and F@H 100%. It looks like your putting out about half a hundred-grand pdd wise atm.




If you lived close I would lone you a 240v window A/c that's sitting in my garage fit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

i do live close... kinda. only 3 hours north. 

i have a 24k btu window AC in this room right now. 

shes pulling 1781watts max on the kill-a-watt.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 3, 2010)

Damn that is close(I forgots), have to hook up some time.

Are the lights in the room flickering yet lol.

God, I'd love to see that power bill if you ran it maxed for a month.


----------



## computertechy (Sep 3, 2010)

i wish you best of luck for 60k my friend, i KNOW u can do it(once you get your other 480's on water perhaps a world record?)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

It's official fits. I hate you.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> It's official fits. I hate you.



i knew it already. its ok... you cant like everyone.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> i knew it already. its ok... you cant like everyone.




lol.

And it's funny you linked those hackintosh articles. I'm prepping my 980X setup for Hackintosh duty as we speak. 

I'd kill to have your setup as a Hackintosh tho. lol. SO, uh, you want to bring your rig over to my place for a "bench session"? I swear that 6' hole in my back yard is there for no reason.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

if you want... i'd be more than happy to advise you on parts selection for your build as well as provide you with my bootloader and drivers. i even have gtx480 and 5870s running great in OSX 

this isnt your typical HACKintosh.... my stuff runs exactly how it would in a real mac. no HACK about it. 100% EFI and KEXT driven.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

Unfortunately, I'm in no position to buy different hardware. I wish I had an nVidia setup right now, as they are easier to deal with, but I'll get it up and running.

I was gonna use the iBoot + MultiBeast method on my retail disc, then just load the custom kexts for my ATI and VooDooHDA for my Forte (which works with a little coaxing), but if you have a better method, shoot me a pm with links. I'm more than happy to listen to advice.

Note, I do have a real Mac sitting here (still on Leopard tho), so I'm no stranger to the OS, and (obviously) have access to terminal or disc utility if I need them.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

iboot and multibeast arent great. 

with my bootdisk you fire up the PC with it in the drive, swap it for 10.6.4 disk and instal. 

once in osx you run an installer for the kexts and booter and reboot and your done. 

i can help you with the voodohda if you need. you using the ud5? it has the rtl8111c right? thats supported with this kext i have. 

what you will need is 10.6.4 disk. i have it because im an apple dev. 

the reason you need 10.6.4 disk is 32nm chips arent supported until 10.6.4

another problem with the GB is you need to use a few boot flags that most boards dont need you to run in order to get everything working 100%. 

4870x2 will need some work but we can get it running if you havent already figured that out.

you need to get on IM with me. im glad to see someone else interested in the apple side as i am


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> iboot and multibeast arent great.
> 
> with my bootdisk you fire up the PC with it in the drive, swap it for 10.6.4 disk and instal.
> 
> ...



Ive always been interested in MACOSX but could never get my 758 to run it without setting cpus=1 flag


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> iboot and multibeast arent great.
> 
> with my bootdisk you fire up the PC with it in the drive, swap it for 10.6.4 disk and instal.
> 
> ...


I only have the 10.6.0 disc here and already imaged it as well, in case I needed to go for teh USB method. I already have the 10.6.4 combo update downloaded tho. That's why I was hoping the MultiBeast iBoot method would work.

PM me your chat stuff, and I'll hop on the iMac and message you.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Ive always been interested in MACOSX but could never get my 758 to run it without setting cpus=1 flag



My Asus Maximus had that problem as well. Bummed me out. Defeats the whole purpose of Hackintosh.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> My Asus Maximus had that problem as well. Bummed me out. Defeats the whole purpose of Hackintosh.



yes it does,wish there was a fix for it


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

Theres a fix for all of that. 

i'll get u both set up.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 3, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> Theres a fix for all of that.
> 
> i'll get u both set up.



Well goddammit. I wish I would've known that before, I would have been running OS X on the QX9650 rig eons ago. lol.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 3, 2010)

Ill have to "acquire" a OSX 10.6.4 disk?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 3, 2010)

AthlonX2 said:


> Ill have to "acquire" a OSX 10.6.4 disk?



Yes but im sure someone you know has one


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## mlee49 (Sep 5, 2010)

So close, keep going!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 5, 2010)

Quit sand bagging Fit, we all know you can make her do 60k


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, very close to hitting 60k, keep it up fits!!!


----------



## Lazzer408 (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm not sure if it was posted but Fit, did you ever find a solution for a fan controller? I can suggest a cheap easy one that can do temp based fan control for like $15 and PWM. It'll control like 20a. It'll take some tweaking to get it adjusted corectly but it can be easilly done. Tweaking being selecting the right thermistor.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

lotsa news here...


SR2 died today. 

it cannot initialize video cards anymore. i dont know what happened but its nothing i did to it. it just stopped working.

RMAing the board and i hope to get new one real soon. 

cpus sold. new ones on the way. something NO ONE has ever seen or hear about before. 

i am selling both my enermax revolution 1050watt psus.

switching to a corsair AX850 for mobo, cpus, ram, and hard drives and a AX1200 for vid cards and fans.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

should i laugh or cry now?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

all that sleeving and you are selling them?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

yes. just gotta find some buyers.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 6, 2010)

i would take one if il lived in the states thats for sure


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

plan on sleeving the new PSUs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

perhaps. i'll see what kinda money i have left after i get them lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> perhaps. i'll see what kinda money i have left after i get them lol



oh i see... 


well look at the bright side ... new color scheme possible


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

im thinking black and silver what you think?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have seen it before and it looks pretty sweet. It is a nice accent.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 6, 2010)

it would go nice with the theme of the psu's and my new waterblocks. 

im selling the EK480 block and ordering 4 aquacomputer 480 blocks and a aquacomputer 4way bridge.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it would go nice with the theme of the psu's and my new waterblocks.
> 
> im selling the EK480 block and ordering 4 aquacomputer 480 blocks and a aquacomputer 4way bridge.




very nice ... that color theme would go very well together


----------



## AhokZYashA (Sep 6, 2010)

how about all silver..
or silver + white..
that would look cool


----------



## miahallen (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> SR2 died today.


----------



## GENTLEMEN (Sep 6, 2010)

RIP SR2 

I'm guessing that nothing else died with it  New color scheme opportunities?


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> im thinking black and silver what you think?



That'll look pretty sick, hopefully it'll all work out.


----------



## MoonPig (Sep 6, 2010)

Competition.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 6, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> it would go nice with the theme of the psu's and my new waterblocks.
> 
> im selling the EK480 block and ordering 4 aquacomputer 480 blocks and a aquacomputer 4way bridge.



I had a dream about running the S2 with dual TEC on the CPUs.


----------



## xrealm20 (Sep 6, 2010)

sad news on the SR2 =(


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 6, 2010)

HOLY S!!! this is an unearthly rig...


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 6, 2010)

de.das.dude said:


> HOLY S!!! this is an unearthly rig...



It deserves to be buried with a 6 shot solute.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 9, 2010)

Too bad it didn't die like this:


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 9, 2010)

wow.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 9, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> wow.



+1


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 9, 2010)

+3


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 9, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Too bad it didn't die like this:
> 
> http://a.imageshack.us/img80/8519/clipboard01cu.jpg



+4


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

family reunion today...






and yes... the black machine is fooked up. damn you fedex! you'll be paying me $1600 in damages you fooks


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> family reunion today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/Capture381.jpg
> 
> and yes... the black machine is fooked up. damn you fedex! you'll be paying me $1600 in damages you fooks



wow that is an expensive desk


----------



## Bo$$ (Sep 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> family reunion today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/Capture381.jpg
> 
> and yes... the black machine is fooked up. damn you fedex! you'll be paying me $1600 in damages you fooks



im seeing triple


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

whats dead in it? mb and?


copenhagen69 said:


> wow that is an expensive desk




me likes, love big desk's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

look at the black machines heatsinks.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

review on the silver machine can be found here... http://www.macintouch.com/reviews/supermax/


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 10, 2010)

Fit, I might just be able to turn gay if I can moves in with yous 
_

Just kidding!

_
So what you shipped the machine off with those giant H.S.s?


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> look at the black machines heatsinks.


 They look like they're crooked, almost hanging...
Assuming you were referring to the black PC on the left...


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 10, 2010)

i really wanna see the MB after that beating


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

fedex actually kicked the shit out of both machines. the boxes are tripple layer cardboard and have 5inches of foam padding the cases. both units look like they where thrown off the back of a truck. 

serious... there are FOOKING BOOT MARKS IN THE 1in thick cardboard box. WTF fedex.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> i really wanna see the MB after that beating



mobo is 9layer PCB... its unphased. booted right up this morning.


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 10, 2010)

Boot marks WTF? Get even with those guys! Roundhouse kick one of they're fedex trucks/planes or employees!
That's for the heads up FIT, not going to rely on fedex to carry my crap around...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Fit, I might just be able to turn gay if I can moves in with yous
> _
> 
> Just kidding!
> ...



yes but i have implemented a brace for the heatsinks in the other 3 machines that are currently out for reviews. no damage whatsoever to them. 

i will be switching all of them to the custom corsair 700d's as seen on the far right machine.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 10, 2010)

Can I ask for pics maybe?

I'd like to see what kind of system you came up with for the massive amount of weight both of those have on the board.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 10, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> Can I ask for pics maybe?
> 
> I'd like to see what kind of system you came up with for the massive amount of weight both of those have on the board.



its just a custom fit piece of foam that is glued to the inside of the side panel of the case that keeps the heat sinks in check and wont allow them to move at all during transport. it doesn't impede in airflow and temps are the same so its working great so far.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> family reunion today...
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100910/Capture381.jpg
> 
> and yes... the black machine is fooked up. damn you fedex! you'll be paying me $1600 in damages you fooks



That's some awesome stuff!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

locked and loaded.


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> locked and loaded.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100913/Capture391.jpg



Looks awesome. definitely a monstrous system.

I see you finally got that 4th GTX 480.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

and my new additions...


----------



## blu3flannel (Sep 14, 2010)

Dude, that's... crazy.  Keep up with the pics.


----------



## grunt_408 (Sep 14, 2010)

I hope the idiot that damaged the black pc gets a decent kicking in the behind for that.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2010)

those procs are weaker than your last ones how come?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

how so?

board was just set to that voltage.


----------



## Reventon (Sep 14, 2010)

So what are the specs right now? Also what happened to all watercooling.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 14, 2010)

your last procs were 6 core 12 threads werent they?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)

yes. 

these have higher multi. i dont need that many cores. doesnt help me any.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Wile E (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> yes.
> 
> these have higher multi. i dont need that many cores. doesnt help me any.



Yeah, but more cores are pure awesome.

Oh, and a little bit of off topic: I can't get the 4870X2 to play nice in Snow Leopard no matter what I try. Have you any idea how many times I've had to install OS X in the past week or 2. lol. Everything else works fine, even with my board in RAID mode.


----------



## wolf (Sep 14, 2010)

pure awsome fits, I can't belive its all air cooled, well done mate.

damn those are some sweeeet xeons, 32nm quads that clock in stock at 3.6ghz... awesomesauce.


----------



## jasper1605 (Sep 14, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=38002&stc=1&d=1284435947



It's...... So....... Beautiful.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 14, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> It's...... So....... Beautiful.



Almost.  That sleeved fan cable needs to run down beside the ram, not over the top of it :shadedshu


----------



## Reventon (Sep 14, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Almost.  That sleeved fan cable needs to run down beside the ram, not over the top of it :shadedshu



Why? So it can rest on the heatpipes?


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Sep 14, 2010)

BENCHES AGAIN, 4.6Ghz, do a DEFRAG, clock the cards as high all at 100% and get

60,000K!!!!!!


----------



## t_ski (Sep 15, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Why? So it can rest on the heatpipes?



No, I don't believe it would even touch the heatpipes.  The idea would be to put it out of site and not block the ram


----------



## Reventon (Sep 15, 2010)

At this point to do that it looks like he'd have to remove the HSF.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2010)

actually...

im working on moving all the machines into 700d's. 

got a few more of them to mod today. see here for details...  Project: It *Fits*!

also switching out psu ( Advice needed on pair of PSU's for my machine) in megarig as well as installing new mobo that i just got from EVGA RMA. thinking about switching waterblocks for cpus as well.


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

what blocks do you have in mind?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 15, 2010)

well i like these... http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/ek-supreme-hf-full-nickel.html

but they cost a bit too much. 

so i think i'll go with these...

http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/ek-supreme-hf-acetal.html


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 15, 2010)

#2 looks more mean and badass, i would take them aswell


----------



## t_ski (Sep 15, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> well i like these... http://www.ekwaterblocks.com/shop/blocks/cpu-blocks/ek-supreme-hf-full-nickel.html
> 
> but they cost a bit too much.



Copper + nickel = FTW!!! 

You might talk to Eddy about some sponsorship...

EDIT: Check out his build for the seksay 480 blocks, too...

 TJ07 - Fermi Gulftown remix


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

seeing double


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 16, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> seeing double
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100915/Capture393.jpg



Looks very nice for something i can never afford unless i worked at Goldman Sachs.

Very nice stuffs.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont want to babysit, take the BS to PM's. Next post I have to remove on that topic gets the gift of points branded with a TPU logo on the side


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 16, 2010)

CDdude55 said:


> Looks very nice for something i can never afford unless i worked at Goldman Sachs.
> 
> Very nice stuffs.



sell drugs thats what i do


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont want to babysit, take the BS to PM's. Next post I have to remove on that topic gets the gift of points branded with a TPU logo on the side



alright, they can PM me if they feel anything is left to talk about  i will not answer the current questions, after your request.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm just happy you come here, and share what your up too fit. I enjoy looking at what your up too.

Thanks for using some of your time here fit!


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I dont want to babysit, take the BS to PM's. Next post I have to remove on that topic gets the gift of points branded with a TPU logo on the side



The heck did I miss? lol


----------



## adam99leit (Sep 16, 2010)

DaMulta said:


> I'm just happy you come here, and share what your up too fit. I enjoy looking at what your up too.
> 
> Thanks for using some of your time here fit!



agreed i think its great someone takes there free time and hobby and shares it with a community in which they dont have to its giving freely so others who enjoy the same stuff can look around get ideas drool some and talk about stuff im happy to see you posting and congrats on the over 100k visits build looks amazing looking forward to the updated  to a great member of the community thanks again


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Sep 16, 2010)

did some you guys look at yourself in the mirror? im sure your noses are very brownish right now


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> The heck did I miss? lol



dude, peet has been doing this random ass postings in different threads all day.  Don't pay him no mind.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did some you guys look at yourself in the mirror? im sure your noses are very brownish right now



So


----------



## Wile E (Sep 16, 2010)

(FIH) The Don said:


> did some you guys look at yourself in the mirror? im sure your noses are very brownish right now



Brown nosers get more free stuff.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Brown nosers get more free stuff.



that is true!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Sep 16, 2010)

woops double post


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> woops double post



we'll just have to get a mod to remove that eh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

more about this soon


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2010)

So I take it you took my idea and ran with it?


----------



## CDdude55 (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> woops double post



lol at my post being deleted.

Good luck with your stuffs fits.


----------



## Laurijan (Sep 16, 2010)

I like to see this stuff in Fit's workshop and work around a little.. I only am a PC-technician in  run-down PC wholesale and got to see nothing.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

1st post updated with specs list.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 16, 2010)

Got the nickel blocks eh?  Good to see Eddy came through for you


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 16, 2010)

Gregor actually. very nice guy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2010)

Got a nice little box from Slovenia today 

much thanks to the guys at *EK*for helping me out here.
















installing them now. 

perfect match for the EK SR2 block on my board.

pics soon.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 25, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## GSquadron (Sep 25, 2010)

do you have any videos on youtube about this rig?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

getting there...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

I had crysis_gamer make me a 6in 24pin extension for my new psu. the extension is alot easier to bend than the psu's 24pin cable so this helps alot as the 24pin connector sits RIGHT AGAINST one of my rads.


----------



## zehpavora (Sep 26, 2010)

I wish I could afford one of those...
That's torture, you know? Showing us what we can't have.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

temps are looking real good. 

the loops flow is a good bit better as well.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

like i said.. .still waiting on new psu then i'll clean up that wiring nightmare







[/img]


----------



## zehpavora (Sep 26, 2010)

Amazing temps! But how cool the ambient is? Since I don't use ACs or heaters here, my temps float like crazy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

its around 67F


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2010)

i hope you will get some red LED fans...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

im not a fan of LEDs sorry.


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2010)

Boo...
atleast some red fans???


----------



## _JP_ (Sep 26, 2010)

I thought you were going to watercool those 480s.
Even with the cable mess, it looks impressive.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

blocks are on the way


----------



## Reventon (Sep 26, 2010)

Are you still going to watercool the GPUs?


----------



## copenhagen69 (Sep 26, 2010)

_JP_ said:


> I thought you were going to watercool those 480s.
> Even with the cable mess, it looks impressive.





Fitseries3 said:


> blocks are on the way



Hmmmmm .... 




Reventon said:


> Are you still going to watercool the GPUs?


----------



## erocker (Sep 26, 2010)

I dunno how you are going to get the PCI-E cables cleaned up, but I have a suggestion. Perhaps try running a PVC pipe (painted black, of course) vertically in line with the PCI-E plugs on the cards and run the cables through that? Just an idea.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'm still in the thought process on that but I know I'm going to resleeve the pay with mdpc-x but not each wire this time. The evga pay I have coming is set up a bit differently so it should be easier to tame the wiring mess.

Some decorative conduit may serve good purpose here. Just have to find a way to make it not look like a boring old pipe.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2010)

Good that your not going to do it single.. That looked like a total mess.. Plus, you have to look in the factor of air flow.. one single sleeve is going to only block the air flow to move it around, but when you get bunches together.. It may look pretty, but not all ways the best case in air flow IMPO


----------



## overclocking101 (Sep 26, 2010)

what about under the board and up to the gpus?? if you have to run it behind the board, cut a hole in the bottom and run it through that to the gpu's. or make some custom cable connectors in the bottom of the case you route the cables behind the board connect to the connectors which run through the underneath, then use extendors from the front to the gpu's?? that would clean it a considerable amount and you wouldnt have to sleeve the psu at all just the connectors.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 26, 2010)

What would be the kick ass if you wanted to.. well it would void Warr.. Solder the board to connect to the back of the tray for everything then do the pipe that rockz was talking about for gpu... Idea from Mk's build he did last year for Intel Contest


----------



## miahallen (Sep 29, 2010)

> 10x delta FFB1424SHG


I just looked up those fans 
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB140x140x50mm.pdf

How are you getting them 24V?  Are you running them full speed?  Sorry if you posted this, I have not been through all 75 pages.

Looks great so far....nice work


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2010)

running them at 12v but using PWM control.

PWM signal is controlled by 500K volume potentiometer from ground to PWM lead.

i actually have them running REALLY slow compared to normal 24v speed. 

RPM is around 900 unless im doing something crazy then i crank them up to around 1600-2200prm


----------



## miahallen (Sep 29, 2010)

Ah, very nice....also nice to know they run OK at 12V


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2010)

a good bit of fun tonight...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxjhitVTDhk


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2010)

I love Dirt 2, but the constant crashing drives me so nuts I can't play the game.  Did you have any troubles with it, and if so, how did you fix it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2010)

the game crashing or the car? its hard to drive the car at first. its alot easier with xbox360 controller.


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2010)

No, the game.  I can drive it like a bandit


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2010)

havent had any problems. maybe its your setup?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks to alex at ASI...






perfect setup for sr2


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Awesome PSU, I was looking at it the other day and there's definitely no better match!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 5, 2010)

Is that a rebranded Antec?


----------



## dude120 (Oct 5, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Is that a rebranded Antec?



Yup with a few added features. It even says so in the corner of the box.  Still a great PSU.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 5, 2010)

dude120 said:


> It even says so in the corner of the box.



That's why I asked


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

FIT,

How are the temps on your cards with them spaced out like that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2010)

kinda hot. have to turn up the fans a bit. 65% is a good balance of decent temps and quietness.



on another note: it was 64F in my apt last night before bed. i shut all the windows and have been folding for 8 hours now on cpus and gpus. its currently 79F throughout the entire apt.  no heater on at all. just my machine


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/101005/Capture442.jpg



impressive!


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 5, 2010)

Very nice looking fits.  Question, if you max out all of the fans on your case, will it roll itself across the floor?


----------



## douglatins (Oct 5, 2010)

I hate how little water those 480s are getting LOL


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Oct 5, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> Very nice looking fits.  Question, if you max out all of the fans on your case, will it roll itself across the floor?



I actually want to know if that'll happen


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 5, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> kinda hot. have to turn up the fans a bit. 65% is a good balance of decent temps and quietness.
> 
> 
> 
> on another note: it was 64F in my apt last night before bed. i shut all the windows and have been folding for 8 hours now on cpus and gpus. its currently 79F throughout the entire apt.  no heater on at all. just my machine



Damn, that's a big increase in temps   My room gets hotter when my rigs are cruncing/folding, but not that much of a difference.  that's crazy!  Just in time for winter though


----------



## juanP (Oct 7, 2010)

what kind of temps are you getting on full load fits?

you idle temps looks awesome


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 7, 2010)

SO does the SR2 PSU power the whole box? OR are you still on two PSUs?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

1 psu


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> temps are looking real good.
> 
> the loops flow is a good bit better as well.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/100925/Capture159477.jpg





juanP said:


> what kind of temps are you getting on full load fits?
> 
> you idle temps looks awesome



load temps are in this screenshot on the far right.


----------



## nessu (Oct 18, 2010)

I that psu even possible to sleeve? I see that it has those caps in 6/6+2 power cables..


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Oct 18, 2010)

you can break those caps, just cut the plastic/rubber of, then get a hammer og plyer and break them


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 18, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> 1 psu



how has that 1 psu been for you?(a very short review would be nice )


----------



## miahallen (Oct 20, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> load temps are in this screenshot on the far right.



No OC .... I just lost all respect for you fits :shadedshu




JK  .....get that thing crankin


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2010)

havent had time for OCing lately. 

heres the jist of it....

family shit went down at home, i moved out and trying to work, finish college and find a place. 

currently staying with my beautiful girlfriend who is fucking amazing  

i couldnt be happier but its been tough to have time for PCs at the moment. 

hope to be back in action soon. 

 to everyone.


----------



## CDdude55 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> havent had time for OCing lately.
> 
> heres the jist of it....
> 
> ...



Hope everything works out well for ya fits.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2010)

much appreciated 

im sure things will be better than ever here pretty quick now that my head is clear of BS and im happy as hell all the time. 

im more motivated to do things so im sure some good will come from this.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Fits, I thought you might notice this best here.

I think you have at least 1 of your SR-2 rigs OCed way too far.  It keeps crashing WUs for FAH, and thus you aren't getting bonuses and thus bad PPD.  I'd get a new passkey, lower the clocks, and try again


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 21, 2010)

they only have mild OCs. i'll doublecheck tomorrow when i go in to work


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 21, 2010)

Sounds good 

Your PPD was so nice and is now so bad...I want it nice again for us all


----------



## Ross211 (Oct 21, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> have to turn up the fans a bit. 65% is a good balance of decent temps and quietness.



Dude I can't imagine how loud 4 480s are even at 65%.

Seriously tho, no joke, does it sound like someone is running a vacuum cleaner when you're gaming ?  Or worse...? 

A good bro of mine locally has two rigs, one with a 480 and one with a 5770.  We started in on some Battlefield one day on each system (him on the 480).  When we started I remember hearing his card ramp up for the first time.  I was amazed at how damn loud his EVGA 480 is, I really had to ask him "What the f*** is going on?"  I could hear his 480 over my headset even.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 21, 2010)

Hope you get your stuff together soon Steve.  Wish you the best of luck buddy.


----------



## jasper1605 (Oct 21, 2010)

Ya, bud I'll be praying for ya.  Feel free to PM me if there's anything specific.


----------



## nessu (Oct 21, 2010)

Ross211 said:


> Dude I can't imagine how loud 4 480s are even at 65%.
> 
> Seriously tho, no joke, does it sound like someone is running a vacuum cleaner when you're gaming ?  Or worse...?
> 
> A good bro of mine locally has two rigs, one with a 480 and one with a 5770.  We started in on some Battlefield one day on each system (him on the 480).  When we started I remember hearing his card ramp up for the first time.  I was amazed at how damn loud his EVGA 480 is, I really had to ask him "What the f*** is going on?"  I could hear his 480 over my headset even.



4x 480s @ 65% is not so bad on that machine, imagine the noise of 10x delta FFB1424SHG fans


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 24, 2010)

TPU's F@H Team


----------



## JATownes (Nov 24, 2010)

Good luck & great fortune in all you do.  You will truly be missed.

Link to [FS] thread?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 24, 2010)

Curious how you will list it.  Didn't you get banned from the FS forum?


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 24, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Curious how you will list it.  Didn't you get banned from the FS forum?



why did that happen?


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2010)

Actually, I think it was the Hot Deals forum, not the FS forum.


----------



## Kantastic (Nov 27, 2010)

t_ski said:


> Actually, I think it was the Hot Deals forum, not the FS forum.



No, it was the FS forum. Apparently he was unbanned.


----------



## t_ski (Nov 27, 2010)

I thought it was the Deals forum, because he ended up creating the Hot Deal Clubhouse...


----------



## nessu (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have still 480's? Or did u upgraded to 580's?


----------



## Johnny87au (Dec 4, 2010)

still waiting for that mighty update!


----------



## arnoo1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Fitseries3 said:


> havent had time for OCing lately.
> 
> heres the jist of it....
> 
> ...



picture of your girl??? lol

good luck my friend, your build is awesome, but it's time for waterblocks on those gtx480's or 4x gtx580's


----------



## Komputronik (Jan 18, 2011)

Fitseries3, where are u dude, come visit my topic, need some help with OC my 5680's over 4,7
yours knowledge is required !!!


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 18, 2011)

He's not on much at the moment because of stuff.


----------



## overclocking101 (Jan 18, 2011)

wheres the high end hardware at?


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 19, 2011)

overclocking101 said:


> wheres the high end hardware at?



at newegg


----------



## douglatins (Jan 19, 2011)

Having that much rad and aired 480s is totally bonkers, and fit the new *shit is the 580s now.
Hehe


----------



## RedRaider (Feb 5, 2011)

Where did Steve H. disappear to this time?


----------



## t_ski (Feb 5, 2011)

What do you mean disappear?


----------

